# Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!



## Eva-Maria (11. Juni 2009)

Ein schwer böiges "Moin, moin" in die Runde!
Wir, mein GöGa und ich, nebst 2 Hunden leben in der Lüneburger Heide.
Wir haben ein recht großes Grundstück, viiiieeelll Garten, der ständig in Schuss gehalten werden möchte.... und das "Projekt 2010 - unseren Teich" bereits festgelegt 
Die Frage, und ich schätze mal einige tausend mehr, wie GENAU wir es machen werden,.... tja .... darauf suchen wir Antworten
Aus eben diesem Grunde habe ich mich heute hier angemeldet..... und hoffe, daß ich mich durch Lesen der einzelnen Themen schon mal mit einem Grundwissen versorgen kann.
Ich werde dennoch sicherlich so einige Fragen haben.... wo so manch einer von euch denken wird... "ts, ts, typisch blutige Anfänger".
Nun ja, so ist das auch, von Teichbau, dessen Pflege, dessen Bepflanzung = Ahnung absolut NULL derzeit noch.
Wir werden uns redlich mühen... dies bald zu ändern,
stürmische Grüsse (eben hat es eine Tanne vom Nachbarn entwurzelt) aus der Heide,
Eva-Maria


----------



## owl-andre (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum,wie du schreibst,ist ja richtig tolles Wetter bei euch-meine Empfehlung:genau das richtige um dir hier einige Berichte durch zulesen,bei weiteren Fragen wird dir zu 101% geholfen  Viel Spass und wir freuen uns schon auf Bilder


----------



## elkop (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

hallo eva-maria,


> "ts, ts, typisch blutige Anfänger".


das wird sich keiner denken, das ist schon mal sicher. hier freut sich jeder, wenn jemand gscheit genug ist und fragt, bevor er (sie) fehler macht und net hinterher jammert.
also freue dich, du bist hier richtig und richtig willkommen :handkuss


----------



## Madduck (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen 
das ihr unseren Teich als "Vorlage" nehmen wollt ( siehe anderen Threat ) find ich große klasse - dann hat sich die Mühe ja doch gelohnt 
Bin auch schon auf eure ersten Spatenstiche gespannt die du uns hoffentlich nicht vorenthalten wirst 

bis denn...


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hi all,
dieses Forum müsste verboten werden - SUCHTgefährdend!!!
Nachdem ich mich heute Nachmittag angemeldet hatte, habe ich mal ganz fix 2 1/2 Std. nur mit Anklicken und "kurzem Reinlesen" in die einzelnen Themen und threads verbraten.....
Himmel, eine Wissenschaft für sich..... so ein Teichbau!
Die Grundsatzfragen habe ich mir natürlich auch durchgelesen... und da habe ich eine GRUNDSÄTZLICHE Frage an ALLE Teichbesitzer mit wasserverrückten Hunden!!!!
Wir haben 2 Schnuten, Jagdhunde, die Wasser über alles lieben. Im Sommer sind wir täglich an und in der Luhe.....
Teichbau: Folienteich oder Fertigteich - das ist die PRIMÄRE Frage?????

Ich denke, wir würden gern einen Folienteich bauen..... Angst haben wir davor, daß Schnuten ins Wasser.... und dann mit ihren Krallen beim Rauskraxeln Löcher in die Folie pieksen.......
Wie ist da die ERFAHRUNG der hier anwesenden Folienteich-Hundebesitzer???
Habt ihr das irgendwie im Griff?
Besondere Folie, die sowas evtl. ab kann?
Wir würden uns wohl die __ Plötze ärgern..... wenn wir dann ständig Löcher suchen müssten..... von womöglich vergeblichen "Flickversuchen" gar nicht zu sprechen....
Eva-Maria


----------



## Madduck (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

also ich würd auf jedenfall zum Folienteich raten ( trotz "Wasserratten" )
denn bei Fertigteichen ist man auf die Form schon von vonherein eingeengt und man muß das nehmen was im Angebot ist - bei der Folie kannst du deinen Gedanken freien Lauf lassen 
Auch gibt es Folie die stärker ist als sonst ( Schwimmteichbesitzer können hier sich mehr erzählen ). Ich hab sogar schon gelesen, das sich Scheichs in Dubai auch Folienteiche anlegen um ihre Rennpferde zu baden :shock
wie du siehst, ist sowas auch möglich


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 hier bei uns. 

Nein, das Forum macht nicht süchtig. Es ist dieser verflixte Teichvirus. 
Leider unheilbar. 
Auf die Dauer kann nur heftige Teichbautätigkeit ein wenig Linderung verschaffen 

Benutz mal die Suchfunktion zum Thema "Hund" oder "Hundeteich", da wirst Du fündig, wie man einen Folienteich hundesicher macht....


----------



## Redlisch (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

da wir auch 2 Hund haben, welche normaler weise in jeden Bach/Teich springen habe ich bei mir 1000er Vlies bis auf 1m Tiefe über die Folie gelegt, bevor ich den Sand eingefüllt habe. So kann nichts passieren.

Aber bitte kein 0815 Baumarktvlies nehmen, wenn man sich die ansieht hat man eher das Gefühl dieses ist aus Stoffresten gemacht.

Bilder vom Bau kannst du unter dem Link in meiner Sig sehen.

Axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Erst mal lieben Dank für eure inputs!
1000er Vlies - DAS habe ich mir schon mal gedanklich notiert!
Und mich durchlesen.... am WE.... wenn das wettertechnisch so weiter geht... ist eh' nichts mit Garten, kalt und regnerisch.
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

So, um euch mal eine "bildliche Vorstellung" des Projektes zu geben.....
mal eben ein paar Bilder geschossen.
Stört euch nicht an den merkwürdig gespannten Netzen, da haben wir gerade, nach Fertigstellung der 2. Terrasse, Rasen eingesät. Zum Schutz vor "wild tobenden Hunden" muß dieser Bereich derzeit leider abgesperrt sein

Bild, obere Reihe links:
Stehe auf der Hauptterasse und fotografiere runter in den Garten.
Bild, obere Reihe, Mitte:
Bin ca. 2 m weiter vorgegangen auf Terrasse und habe mich um 45° Grad gedreht, da kommt nämlich dann die 2. Terrasse noch eben ins Bild (oben rechts)
Bild, obere Reihe, rechts:
Bin die Treppe runtergegangen und in etwa auf der Höhe, wo dann von Treppe aus nach links gesehen, die Feldsteinmauer hin soll, quasi als "Damm"!
Bild mittlere Reihe:
Hier ist der Höhenunterschied ganz gut zu sehen. Vom Fuß der Treppe bis oben auf die Terrasse sind es gut und gern 2 m!
Bild untere Reihe:
Ich habe mich an einer "stilisierten Feldsteinmauer", da eingezeichnet *hüstel*, wo sie in etwa hin soll,  versucht
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Solch' eine Feldsteinmauer haben wir bereits einmal gebaut, um ein ca. 60 qm großes "Hangbeet" abzufangen. Hinter diese Mauer haben wir ungefähr 10 qbm Mutterboden aufgefüllt. Vorher war dieser Hang so steil, daß er in Skigebieten glatt als "schwarze Piste" durchgegangen wäre
Auf den beiden Bildern denke ich, sieht man sehr gut den Höhenunterschied vom tatsächlichen Garten zum Haus, zur Terrasse hoch.
Der Teich soll links von der Terrasse angelegt werden, Gelände halb mehr oder weniger eben, zur Hälfte in Hanglage (2. Feldsteinmauer), siehe Bilder im vorherigen post.
Eva-Maria


----------



## HaMaKi (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

zum Thema Hundesicherung hast Du vielleicht über die Such-Funktion schon unseren bescheidenen Beitrag dazu gefunden? Ansonsten einfach mal den Link unten anklicken (unser Teichbau). Dort ist auch der Bau der 1a funktionierenden Hundesicherung beim Teichbau beschrieben (Idee + Material von NG).

Bei Fragen einfach nochmal fragen 

Lieben Gruß  Marita


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Marita,
danke für Deinen Hinweis und den link.... habe gestern gerade angefangen mich einzulesen, Suchfunktion "Hundeteich" genutzt.
Weihnachten hatte ich mir von NG schon Info-Material bestellt sowie das Buch "Beispielhafte Gartenteiche" von N. Jorek!
Neben vielen Informationen, die ich darin fand... habe ich teilweise schallend lachen müssen über seinen köstlichen Schreibstil!
Wir sind ja erst in den Anfängen... und werden keine unüberlegten Schnellschüsse tun.... gut Ding' will Weile haben....
Unser Teich wird übrigens KEINEN Fischbesatz erhalten, es soll ein reiner "Wasserpflanzenteich" werden. 
Eva-Maria


----------



## HaMaKi (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> ...Buch "Beispielhafte Gartenteiche" von N. Jorek!
> Neben vielen Informationen, die ich darin fand... habe ich teilweise schallend lachen müssen über seinen köstlichen Schreibstil!


 dem kann ich nur beipflichten; sehr amüsant und anschaulich beschrieben.


Diese Bauvariante ist zwar etwas aufwändiger und wird oftmals zum Schwimmteichbau benutzt; funktioniert jedoch als bombenfeste Krallensicherung ebenfalls einwandfrei (1x von Hundi 'getestet').

Zu unserer Überraschung liebt Kimbo es hauptsächlich (mit doppeltem Schwung als wär's ein Trampolin) über die Brücke hin+her zu laufen; das Wasser ist jedoch scheinbar mittlerweile für ihn tabu. Er stiert interessiert mit hinein, wenn ich wieder mal über das Beobachten der Rückenschimmern oder Jupp dem Frosch oder die Entwicklung der Pflanzen die Zeit vergesse; aber auf rein springen oder laufen hat er scheinbar überhaupt keinen Bock mehr (sonst ist auch keine Pfütze, Tümpel, Bach und See vor ihm sicher).

Ist auch o.k. - so wühlt sich nix mehr auf (und die stabile Bauweise kann auch nix schaden) 

Lieben Gruß  Marita


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Servus Eva-Maria

Herzlich Willkommen auch von mir 

Hast du schon mal über Terrassen-Teiche nachgedacht, so wie diese [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/15/]Hier[/URL].

Läßt sich ja beliebig ausbauen .

Nur so als Anregung ......


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Helmut,
vielen Dank für den link... habe natürlich gleich reingeschaut.
Sei ehrlich, Du willst uns nur verführen
Dieser dreigeteilte Teich, also in 3 Stufen sieht natürlich mega-klasse aus, hat aber wohl Dimmensionen, die weit über das Maß hinausgehen, welches uns vorschwebt.
Habe beim Anmelden angegeben, daß unser Teich so an die 3000 l haben werden... soll... möchte..... mir schwant schon jetzt, daß es mindestens 5 - 6000 l werden final - aber garantiert nicht größer. 
Glaub' , habe gerade einen Aufschrei aus dem Wohnzimmer gehört... GöGa kriegt schon jetzt Zustände!!!
Dabei hat der "arme Kerle" gerade Schwerstarbeit hinter sich, hat er doch die zweite Terrasse ganz allein gebaut. Okay, für die "HiWi-Arbeiten" wurde ich abgestellt. Den Löwenanteil hat er aber geleistet.
Da komme ich jetzt besser nicht mit der Idee, daß der Teich eine "Teichlandschaft" werden möchte.. soll... dann frisst er mich
Eva-Maria


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Servus Eva-Maria

Wer mäht den den Rasen bei Euch ..... 

Nur so ein kleiner Tipp


----------



## Madduck (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hy Eva Maria 
du wolltest Infos zum Steinwall haben, also...

Ich hab mir von einem Bauern hier in der Umgebung ein, zwei  Steinchen kommen lassen die er mir günstig verkauft hat ( Baumarkt kam nicht in Frage, da viiiiieeeeeel zu teuer !!! )
dann gings los, mit Sackkarre und Stemmeisen haben wir die Steine erstmal sortiert und der Reihe nach vor dem späteren Wall gelegt um zu gucken wie man die Steine am besten plaziert. Dazu muß ich sagen, je eckiger die Steine desto besser da man so eine bessere und glattere Fläche hinbekommt sowie die Stapelfähigkeit erhöht.
Dann haben wir von hinten angefangen und Mutterboden aufgetragen, auf dem wir jeweils die Steine nach oben rollen konnten und somit mit einem minimum an Aufwand die Steine plazieren konnten. ( Soll jetzt aber nicht heißen, das das Ganze nen Kinderspiel war :shock )
Tja und so haben wir pö a pö den ganzen Wall fertiggestellt - erst zum Schluß kamen die Steingewächse in die Ritzen da wir ja ohne Beton gearbeitet hatten 
Man muß nur sehen das man eine glatte Vorderfront erhält ( z.B. eine oder mehrere Schnüre spannen )

das wars eigentlich - wenn du noch fragen hast, kannst du mich ruhig löchern  - hoffe ich konnte helfen 

achja, der Teich kam ganz zum Schluss - hatte echt Angst das der ganze Wall mir in die Grube kracht, da ich ja Steilwände habe shock


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Mattes,
die Idee mit dem Bauern hatten wir auch für unsere Feldsteinmauerwand am Hangbeet, diese haben wir allerdings doppelreihig gesetzt, unterste Reihe in ein leichtes Mörtelbett gesetzt - schließlich wurden irgendwelche 12 qbm Mutterboden dahintergekarrt. Haben es genau so gemacht wie Du... eine Doppelreihe Steine, dann Mutterboden dahinter und verdichtet.... Reihe um Reihe.
Hätte jetzt allerdings nicht gedacht, daß Du es ausschließlich mit Mutterboden gemacht hast, schaut auf den Foddos aus, als hättest Du auch ein wenig Mörtel mit eingearbeitet.
Gut zu wissen, daß die Geschichte trotzdem hält. Magst Du mal ein Bild von der Rückwand für mich machen???????
Lieben Dank aber schon mal für Deine detailierte Schilderung, zeigt es mir doch, daß wir auf dem richtigen, gedanklichen Weg sind!!!
"Schlach' kapott, heute abend, den ganzen Tag wieder im Garten gewühlt",
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Lieber Helmut,
Rasen bzw. Hundetobewiese mäht GöGa mit Rasentraktor, geht supi!
Braucht er 30 Min. für, 1x wöchentlich.
Selbst diesen "vermaledeiten" Hang kommt er mit dem Trecker hoch.
Er fand Deine Idee mit den terrassierten Teichen übrigens richtig gut
Lag ich wohl voll daneben mit meiner Schätzung von wegen "mich fressen"!!
Eva-Maria


----------



## Digicat (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Servus Eva-Maria

Mit so einem "Go-Kart" alias Rasentraktor hätte mir das Rasenmähen auch Spaß gemacht . Aber mit dem "Herkömmlichen" .... war froh als wir keinen Rasen mehr zu mähen hatten .

Es freut mich, das dein Gatte, einen "Gusta" auf "Teich" bekommen hat


----------



## Madduck (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Magst Du mal ein Bild von der Rückwand für mich machen???????



klar doch Eva Maria 
ist zwar wegen der üppigen "Vegetation" nicht viel zu sehen, aber vielleicht reicht es dir ja...

hier die beiden Seiten...
* defekter Link entfernt *

* defekter Link entfernt *

die Rückseite nach rechts und links...
* defekter Link entfernt *

* defekter Link entfernt *

nochmal schräg von oben...
* defekter Link entfernt *

achja, unser "Aufpasser" ( müßt ich mal wieder ein bischen freischneiden  )
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

DANKE Mattes,
wie immer hilfreich!
Sag' mal, wo habt ihr dieses "Schifstau" und die dazugehörige Befestigung her....
GENAU so etwas hätte ich nämlich gern als Handlauf für die neue Treppe und, FALLS wir einen Steg über den Teich bauen, auch dafür. Ich hätte dieses "Schiffstau" dann halt gern in einem beigen Naturton, ist sicherlich auch zu kriegen.....
Taugen diese Edelstahl-Solarleuchten was??? Geben die wirlich LICHT oder ist es eher Deko???? Gibt es derzeit im Angebot bei einem bekannten Baumarkt.... da KÖNNTE man zuschlagen, wenn sie wirklich leuchten
Eva-Maria


----------



## Madduck (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> DANKE Mattes,
> wie immer hilfreich!







Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Sag' mal, wo habt ihr dieses "Schifstau" und die dazugehörige Befestigung her....



Das haben wir von einem Schiffausrüster, der hatte noch ein paar Längen liegen   und die Halterungen haben wir von unserem hiesigen und gut befreundeten Heizunginstallateur ( machen auch Schwimmbäder )
Für normales Tau wüd ich einfach mal den nächsten Hafen ansteuern und die Fischerboote mal abklappern - wird sich bestimmt was ergeben 
( auf diese Weise kam ich auch zu meinem Fischernetz in unserem Partykeller, hab das von einem Fischer auf Rhodos bekommen wo wir in Urlaub waren  )



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Taugen diese Edelstahl-Solarleuchten was??? Geben die wirlich LICHT oder ist es eher Deko???? Gibt es derzeit im Angebot bei einem bekannten Baumarkt.... da KÖNNTE man zuschlagen, wenn sie wirklich leuchten
> Eva-Maria



also man sollte schon gucken und nicht die Allerbilligsten kaufen ( hatten schon welche mit normaler Glühbirne - kam Wasser rein und sind dann von innen her verrostet 
diese haben jetzt LEDs und das Regenwasser kann hier nicht reinkommen da die Abdeckung hier anders gearbeitet ist - desweiteren haben sie ne Gummidichtung und nach unten hin ein paar Luftlöcher fü das Schwitzwasser das ja sonst auch wieder zur Verrostung führen würde.
Sie halten die ganze Nacht das Licht und sind wirklich so hell, das man in der Nacht beruhigt über den Steg laufen kann ohne baden zu gehen


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

Tauwerk und alles was dazu gehört findest Du *- defekter Link entfernt -*


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Christine, Mattes... und alle anderen hier!
Ich möchte mal ein ganz DICKES  LOB an die Runde hier geben!!!!!!!!!
Ich bin Mitglied in einigen Foren... Garten, Hunde, moderiere selber ein Hundeforum, aber ehrlich, NIRGENDS wird einem so schnell & vor allem kompetent geholfen wie HIER!!!!!!!
Bin mehr als positiv überrascht - GANZ  HERZLICHEN  DANK!!!
Eva-Maria


----------



## Madduck (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

na das freut einen doch zu hören 
bin ja auch selber Mod. bei der "German-Flight-Group.de" - ok is zwar nicht gerade die Sparte Hobby wie hier aber auch ich muß sagen: Dieses Forum ist was Besonderes - gefällt mir hier immer besser


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute wieder den ganzen Tag im Garten gewerkelt.... uns bei heftigen Schauern dann aber doch auf der Terrasse in Sicherheit gebracht, ist ja gläsern überdacht!
Tja, und als wir dort saßen.... und gemütlich ein Käffchen schlürften... kamen wir natürlich wieder auf das Thema TEICH zu sprechen......
Mmmmhhh,.... ich habe so die leise Ahnung, daß unser Teichprojekt doch noch in diesem Jahr starten wird... Göga  machte so vage Andeutungen
ICH wäre natürlich sofort dabei..... werde meinen Herzallerliebsten noch ein wenig bearbeiten, vielleicht klappt es ja,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Madduck (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

na das is doch was 
und da wird immer geredet, das die Pole schmelzen wegen der größer werdenden Wasseroberfläche auf der Erde. Dabei sinds in Wirklichkeit die ganzen Teichbesitzer die um die Wette buddeln...


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

War nun einige Tage beruflich in Barcelona... und GöGa holte mich heute vom Flughafen ab. Sind dann auf dem Heimweg noch in einem größeren Baumarkt/Gartencenter gewesen, brauchten noch dringend Sitzauflagen für die neuen Hochlehner auf der Zweit-Terrasse.
Und so ganz zufällig, wirklich ganz zufällig.... bin ich dann noch in die "Aqua-Abtlg." geschlendert..... und oh guckst Du, Teichpflanzen
Tja, und da haben wir uns dann ein wenig näher umgeguckt..... ich sag' nur "steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein"
Werde am WE das Thema mal wieder gezielter ansteuern......
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Wer sagt es denn!!!!!!!
Ich hab' ihn soweit
WIR  STARTEN!!!!!!!
Gestern Abend haben wir unsere neue Zweit-Terrasse gebührend eröffnet ..... und einige "Nacht-Stimmungsbilder" gemacht.....
SO soll der teich dann auch mal beleuchtet werden, einige Strahler schön versteckt in Gräsern und Pflanzen.....
Der Teich soll hinkommen wie eingezeichnet auf dem Bild......

Konkrete Ideen sind jetzt:
1. eine mit Schalsteinen betonierte Mauer hochziehen, wie eingetragen auf dem Bild, unten, also schon in den Hang rein,  diese dann durchtrocknen lassen
2. den äußeren Rahmen des Teichs abstechen und dort eine Läuferkannte legen, dünne Betonschicht zwecks besserem halt drunter, den gleichen Stein wählen wie wir ihn bereits als Läufer um die neue Terrasse gelegt haben
3. dann anfangen zu buddeln, schön in Stufen, damit wir die verschiedenen Pflanzzonen hinkriegen
4., 5., 6., und ganz viele Punkte zwischendurch... bis final
....) eine Feldsteinmauer vor die gemauerte Schalsteinmauer, um das ganze auch optisch abzurunden

So, wer hat Anmerkungen, Tipps, bewahrt uns vor "grobem Fehldenken", hat inputs, die essentiell sind....????????
Eva-Maria


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Servus Eva-Maria

Gratulation 

Hört sich nicht schlecht an, nur ich würde nicht sehr viele Pflanzstufen einbringen, eine bei -20cm und dann schon ab an die tiefste Stelle (wie Tief soll der Teich eigentlich werden ).

Würde auch rechts, zur Rose mehr Abstand halten oder die Rose versetzen. Sonst hast viel arbeit mit den abfallenden Blütenblättern .


----------



## Madduck (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

hallo Eva Maria 
na dann mal auf und den Spaten geschärft  - schön das ihr euch / du so entschieden habt ( wer kann einer Frau schon was abschlagen...)
Ich würd auch nur zu ein bis zwei Tiefen entscheiden wollen, da bleibt auch mehr Platz für die Fischlies. ( und die kommen, kannste mir glauben  )
Habt ihr euch eigentlich schon über die Technik unterhalten, wie Pumpe, Filter usw. - wär auf jedenfall ein wichtiger Punkt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Helmit und Mattes,
erst mal lieben Dank für eure Tipps hinsichtlich der "nur 2 Tiefen".
Also,
es wird
- ein REINER Pflanzenteich - KEINE Fische, definitiv nicht, da sind wir uns beide einig!!!!
- deshalb hoffen wir auch, OHNE Pumpen/Filter und "Gedöns" auszukommen, entsprechend Unterwassenpflanzen sollen bitte ihren Zweck erfüllen, deshalb auch unsere Überlegung insgesamt 3 verschiedene Tiefen einzubringen: 1 bei 20, eine zweite bei ca. 50 cm, dritte = Tiefwasser bei 90 - 100 cm.
FRAGE: wäre das so okay????

Durch eine Forellenzucht, Luftlinie vielleicht 400 m entfernt, haben wir viele __ Fischreiher hier.... die sich sicherlich auch zu gern an unserem Teich bedienen würden, HÄTTEN wir denn Fische drin!
So, dann hab' ich fischemordende Fischreiher, und fischreihermordende Hunde im Garten.... nee, nee, das lassen wir doch lieber!!!!
Also, definitiv - NO fish please!!!
Eva-Maria


----------



## Redlisch (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo,

die erste Stufe würde ich 5-10 cm machen, geh doch einfach mal in einer Gärtnerei in deiner Nähe welche auch Wasserpflanzen hat vorbei.

Schau dir die Pflanzen an und die Pflanztiefe, du wirst feststellen das viele schöne Pflanzen nur so um die 5 cm Wasser haben wollen.

Vorschlag: 1. -5cm (Sumpfdotterblumen (blau,gelb,orange) etc.), 2. -20 (__ Igelkolben, einige Leichkräuter, __ Pfeilkraut,__ Hechtkraut ...), 3. -40-50cm (Leichkräuter, Seerosen,__ Tausendblatt, __ Seekanne, Riesenhechtkraut...) , 4 -1m (Seerosen, __ Hornblatt). 

Eine kleine Aufstellung was da bei mir wächst.
Damit solltest du dann die große Auswahl an Pflanzen haben.

Axel


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Servus Axel

Du hast recht, aber die Stufe muß man doch tiefer machen ..... Substrathöhe 
-20 + 10cm Substrat = -10 Pflanztiefe ... oder ....
-20 + 15cm Substrat = -5 Pflanztiefe

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Der, der nach einem Reset immer noch mit dem Luftdruck kämpft und den Regenmesser reparieren muß


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Axel,
ganz lieben Dank für Deine Vorschlagsliste.... da ist 'ne ganze Reihe dabei, die uns, speziell mir, außerordentlich gut gefällt.
Bei Seerose zucke ich ein wenig, eine liebe Freundin hat eine wunderschöne.... aber auch jede Menge Arbeit damit, das "Biest"  läßt sich kaum bändigen!!!!
Vielleicht macht sie ja auch was falsch.... wer bin ich, der das beurteilen könnte, ich "youngster"
Wir würden gern ein __ Schilfrohr setzen.... aber nicht IN den Teich... sondern gleich daneben in einen großen, festen Mörtelkübel. Ich hab' einfach Angst, daß er in "nur Erdreich" durchwurzelt... und uns die Folie über kurz oder lang durchstößt.
Wird sich solch ein Schilfrohr in einem Mörtelkübel wohlfühlen?
Wie bestücke ich solch' einen Mörtelkübel, substrat- /erdmäßig, damit es dem Schilfrohr auch wirklich gut geht...???

@Helmut.... hinsichtlich der Rose:
diese habe ich gerade erst frisch eingesetzt, es handelt sich um den Rammbler Veilchenblau. GöGa hat den Rosenbogen extra ein wenig einzementiert, damit dieser auch so stehen bleibt, wenn der Rambler wächst. Nur ganz, ganz ungern möchte ich ihn von der Stelle wegnehmen - ganz im Gegenteil, ich hoffe, daß er bald den Rosenbogen überspannen wird und uns 1 x jährlich mit seiner Blütenpracht erfreuen wird.
Frage: habe ich neben dem womöglichen Abfischen von Rosenblättern irgendwelche "Schäden" für den Teich zu befürchten, z.B. daß das Wasser trübe wird, vermehrter Algenaufbau oder ähnliches Horrorszenario?
VORSICHT - Hiobsbotschaften vertrage ich momentan eher schlecht

Eva-Maria


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Servus Eva-Maria

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung ob Rosenblütenblätter schlecht fürs Teichwasser sind. Ich weiß nur das sich darin ätherische Öle befinden .... schon mal von Rosenwasser gehört .

Kannst die Rose nicht auf die andere Seite des Rosenbogens setzen, die war doch noch auf dem Foto leer , aber der Wind wird sie doch ......

Vom __ Schilfrohr, auch im Maurerkübel würde ich abstand nehmen ....
Selbst der Kübel kann von den spitzen Wurzeln durchbohrt werden .... 

Entweder ganz weit weg vom Teich ... oder eben darauf verzichten und die Schönheit (die Menge machts übrigens) im TV oder an einem See geniesen.

Leider mußte ich dich ein wenig enttäuschen aber immer noch besser als ein Loch in der Folie


----------



## unicorn (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

liebe Eva - Maria,

wenn du die Mühe nicht scheust, die Blätter rauszukeschen, dann lass diese wunderbare Rose da stehen.
Ich stelle mir das irre romantisch vor - so mit Beleuchtung *schwärm*

Und wenn Helmut von Rosenwasser spricht - da du keine Fische möchtest, kannst du ja selber darin baden


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Lieber Helmut,
die Rose auf die andere Seite des Rosenbogens setzen, würde das vermeintliche "Rosenblätter in Teich wehen-Probelm"... ja nicht wirklich beheben. Da es sich um einen Rambler handelt, wird dieser so schnell wachsen, daß ich(HOFFE) spätestens in 3 Jahren sowieso auf der jetzigen Seite wieder ankäme (gelenkt, versteht sich). Die andere Seite ist auch denkbar ungünstig, da habe ich nämlich ein Steinbeet.... also ganz wenig Erde, dafür jede Menge faustgroßer Kiesel auf Folie .... und nur hier und da ein "Töpfchen mit einer Steinpflanze".
Also wird meine "Veilchenblau" dort bleiben, wo sie jetzt steht!
Und wie Manuela schreibt.... Rosenwasser.... hat doch was.... WER hat das schon im Teich
Schade, daß Du mir auch von "__ Schilfrohr im Kübel" abrätst
Wir werden DIESEM Rat aber ganz sicherlich Folge leisten. "Schaden macht klug", nö, nö, muß nicht sein!
Ganz lieben Dank,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Pammler (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Konkrete Ideen sind jetzt:
> 1. eine mit Schalsteinen betonierte Mauer hochziehen, wie eingetragen auf dem Bild, unten, also schon in den Hang rein,  diese dann durchtrocknen lassen
> 2. den äußeren Rahmen des Teichs abstechen und dort eine Läuferkannte legen, dünne Betonschicht zwecks besserem halt drunter, den gleichen Stein wählen wie wir ihn bereits als Läufer um die neue Terrasse gelegt haben



Bitte mal da schauen:
* defekter Link entfernt *
Nicht das das Euch auch passiert. (die Bilder sieht man nur als registrierter Nutzer) hab sie mal verlinkt:
- defekter Link entfernt - - - defekter Link entfernt -


----------



## Redlisch (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo,



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> 
> Bei Seerose zucke ich ein wenig, eine liebe Freundin hat eine wunderschöne.... aber auch jede Menge Arbeit damit, das "Biest"  läßt sich kaum bändigen!!!!
> Vielleicht macht sie ja auch was falsch.... wer bin ich, der das beurteilen könnte, ich "youngster"
> Eva-Maria



Ich denke mal sie hat "nur" die falschen Seerosen gekauft, wohl das sogenannte "Nilpferdfutter". Meine sind sogenannte Halbzwerge, sie haben auch nach 2 Jahren sich nicht ausgebreitet und nehmen pro Pflanze 1-2 m² max. ein. Ich habe sieben verschieden Sorten bei mir im Teich.

Da sich die Halbzwerge nicht so schnell vermehren wie die Wucherer kosten sie auch entsprechend mehr, dafür wuchern sie einen nicht in wenigen Jahren den Teich zu.

Axel

PS:
Ich schieb bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Aufnahmen meinen Seerosen hier im Fred.


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

@Torsten:
SEHR erbauliche Bilder
Ich nehme mal an, daß der "Bauherr" da einige Fehler gemacht hat, z.B.:
- das Mauerwerk nicht richtig durchtrocknen lassen, pool zu früh eingesetzt
- falsche Betonmischung?

Wir werden die Schalsteine auch nicht "im Rund" setzen... sondern als "gerade Linie".
Hangabwärts wird nach dem Durchtrocknen dann wieder Mutterboden dahinter verdichtet. Der automatisch entstehende Wall mit dann mit großen Feldsteinen bestückt, die weiteren halt geben sollen.....
Wir hoffen, daß dieses "gesamte Konstrukt" genügend Halt geben wird für den Folienteich, den wir ja auch nicht unmittelbar an die Schalsteinmauer setzen werden....

@Axel:
Danke für die Aufklärung - wir werden, sollten wir uns doch für 1 Seerose entscheiden, ganz sicherlich Deine erläuternde Worte im Hinterkopf haben - Bilder & genauere Bezeichnung Deiner Seerosen wären evtl. hilfreich
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

So, heute mit verschiedenen Schläuchen, Bambusstangen und weiterem Behelf .... mal unseren Teich lageplanmäßig konkretisiert
Anschl. Bilder aus diversen Blickwinkeln geschossen, da wir ordentlich Gefälle im garten haben, mußte GöGa auf die Leiter, um von oben zu fotografieren..... Ergebnis ist für Verständniszwecke hoffentlich okay.
Mit Bildbearbeitung hab' ich mich dann dran gesetzt.... Ergebnis kann man unten sehen....
Zur Erläuterung, Teich von INNEN  nach AUSSEN:
Teichtiefe: 1,00 m
1. Stufe: 4 x 0,60 m wie eingezeichnet (rot), sodaß Pflanztiefe 0,50 m sein wird (für Substrat 0,10 m gerechnet)
2. Stufe.... von türkis bis grün umlaufend 0,30 m tief, sodaß Pflanztiefe 0,20 m sein wird
3. Stufe.... von grün nach gelb = Überlaufzone
Diese Überlaufzone soll 5 - 10 cm UNTER Terrassenniveau liegen (dort wo Sonnenschirm steht).
Am "Fußende" des Teichs wird eine Schalsteinmauer in Hufeisenform gesetzt, an höchstem Punkt ca. 1 m hoch, bedingt durch den abschüssigen Hang. Rechte und linke Seite lassen wir auf Niveau zu auslaufen, Anhaltspunkt rechts ist die Einfassung der Kletterrose.
Eine Feldsteinmauer VOR der Schalsteinmauer (zur Verstärkung) wird gerade gesetzt, quasi als Verlängerung der Feldsteinmauer, welche schon unser Hangbeet ziert, nur durchbrochen von der Treppe.
So jetzt der konkrete Plan......
irgendwelche eklatanten Denkfehler....
dann bitte ungerüht drauf hinweisen..... lieber jetzt, vor Baubeginn, als nachher..... "wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist" 
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Wir sind wieder ein Stückchen weiter.....
heute waren wir bei "Madduck" und seiner sehr netten Frau Bärbel... und durften uns ihren Teich anschauen.
Der arme Mattes hat sich dann 3 Stunden primär meine Fragen anhören dürfen und sie alle, für mich verständlich, super beantwortet!
GANZ  LIEBEN  DANK  an euch beide, Mattes und Bärbel.... ICH habe heute viel gelernt! GöGa hat eh' schon mehr Ahnung als ich... und hat Mattes & Bärbel's Ausführungen viel schneller verstanden, *schmoll*.
Ich bin halt ein Mensch, der sehen & anfassen muss... geht viel besser als NUR Lesen.
Habe mir ganz viele Dinge notiert, mir gerade eben nochmals die Ausführungen im Basiswissen von Stefan durchgelesen und ausgedruckt... aha, DAS meint er! 
Wo vorher doch noch oft  war, ist jetzt zum großen Teil ein gewisses Verständnis vorhanden!
Datum ist nun auch festgelegt: ab dem 3. August wird es losgehen... GöGa hat 3 Wochen Urlaub dann und wird anfangen zu buddeln, bauen, etc.
Bis dahin gilt es noch einige essentielle Dinge zu besorgen.....
ich werde berichten, in Wort und Bild,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Madduck (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

na dann heißt es "Spaten wetzen" 
wünsch Euch viel Erfolg und.... ( haben wir gerne gemacht  )
kommen dann zur Abnahme - verbunden mit einer Moppedtour


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Servus Eva Maria, Servus Mattes

Das nenne ich Nachbarschaftshilfe 

Es freut mich sehr, daß unser Forum, Gleichgesinnte zusammenführt und daraus vielleicht Freundschaften entstehen


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Pünktlich heute morgen um 10.00 Uhr.... ging es endlich los!!!!!!!
GöGa tat den ersten Spatenstich!
Um 17.00 Uhr heute Abend war er fertig mit dem Aushub für den Folienteich.
Der Aushub für die beiden kleineren Fertigteich soll evtl. morgen oder übermorgen erfolgen.
Errechnet haben wir heute Abend folegnde Wassermengen:
Folienteich (5 x 4 x 1,10) mit diversen Pflanzebenen = 12.000 Liter (errechnet anhand einer Tabelle, PI x Daumen)
2 Fertigteiche zusammen: 1.000 Liter
Für diejenigen, die sich jetzt fragen, warum wir Folie und Fertigteiche nehmen:
Folienteich in der Ebene, 600l-Fertigteich davor, "in den Hang eingebaut",
250l-Fertigteich hinter den Folienteich, damit ich doch mein geliebtes __ Schilfrohr kriege, separat in den Fertigteich eingesetzt. Wir werden eine "handzahme" Variante raussuchen

Folie wird eine EPDM, 1,15 mm, Vlies in 500-er Stärke!
Folie, die uns ins Auge sticht, hat die Maße: 7,62 x 8 m (lt. Berechnungstabelle sollte dies passen). 
*FRAGE:* Die Berechnungstabelle hat doch bestimmt KEINE Pflanzzonen berücksichtigt. Meint ihr das es trotzdem langen wird???????
Ich wäre mehr als schockiert, wenn wir die Folie zu klein bestellen würden!!!

So, zwecks besserer Vorstellung... anbei die Bilder vom heutigen Tage...
Eva-Maria


----------



## T.I. (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,
gerechnet habt ihr ja Breite bzw. Länge 1 mal + 2 mal Tiefe. Baut man nun komplett rechtwinkligen Stufe ein (was aber nicht sehr natürlich ist) bleibt das Ergebnis gleich. Wird das ganze nun nach innen zulaufend noch etwas abgeschrägt wird das Ergebnis immer etwas kleiner (Satz des Pythagoras  ), das bedeutet: Sind mehrere Schrägen eingebaut braucht man sowieso weniger Folie als wenn alle Stufen akkurat rechtwinklig sind.

Die Folie reicht. 

Da habt ihr ja heute schon ordentlich was geschafft. Konntet ja von Glück sagen das keine großartige Lehmschicht vorkam.


----------



## HaMaKi (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

wir haben die Maße der Teichfolie mit Schnüren berechnet:
- 1 lange Schnur waagerecht durch den Teich legen -> Länge + ca. 60cm je Seite
- Querschnur (möglichst im rechten Winkel zur langen Schnur) im regelmässigen Abstand (ca. 1m) durch Teich legen (ebenfalls mit Zugabe von ca. 60cm auf beiden Seiten)
Da ihr einiges an Pflanzterassen in eurem Teichprofil habt, sollte so alles berücksichtigt sein. Hilfreich ist die NG-Seite im Netz (einfach im Shop mal unter Folientechnik -> Teichfolie schauen; dort ist auch eine ähnliche Grafik zu sehen). Die 60-80cm je Seite sind für einen Ufergraben à la NG gedacht und als Sicherheitsreserve.

Ansonsten habt ihr ja bereits ein Riesentempo vorgelegt; Respekt


----------



## expresser (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

dein Mann ist ja eine Maschine!
Mal schaun ob der sich heute noch bewegen kann.

Aber die Maßlatte ist schon auch schwer.

Wünsche euch alles Gute und viel Spass beim Bau!

ps. Ihr müsst nicht in 3 Wochen fertig sein!


----------



## Madduck (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

hallo Ihr beiden 
man, das sieht ja schon fast wien Teich aus  - Klasse Leistung in der Zeit.
Aber jetzt lass deinem Mann erstmal nen kühles Blondes trinken damit er die Lust nicht verliert


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute hat Harald damit begonnen, den 600 l Fertigteich einzugraben. Da wir einen Bachlauf vom großen Folienteich in das 600 l Becken planen, MUSSTE das heute sein.
Wieso?
Keine Ahnung  GöGa's Entscheidung.
Teichfolie ist ja auch noch nicht da, also macht er erst mal am Fertigteich weiter. Morgen wird er anfangen, die Mauer hochzuziehen, die den 600-er "abfangen" soll..... da ja ordentlich Gefälle im Hang, wo er hinkommt.
Heute Abend habe ich es nicht mehr geschafft, noch Bilder zu machen, morgen gibt es neue. Auch heute hat er wieder ordentlich geackert.... fängt er erst mal an, gibt's auch kein Halten mehr
Gute Nacht alle miteinander,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin, moin zusammen..... auf zu neuen Taten
GöGa holt gerade Sand und Zement, damit er
a) die Mauer zementieren kann und die Feldsteine in eben diese einzusetzen
b) um den Fertigteich einzuschlämmen

Angehängte Bilder das Tagewerk von gestern.....
Die Reihe der weißen Metallrohre und die daran gespannte Schnur zeigt den Verlauf und die Höhe der Mauer für den Fertigteich.
Auf dem zweiten Bild gut zu sehen: der Fertigteich steht an der Oberkante ca. 10 - 15 cm tiefer als Oberkante Folienteich.
Vom Folienteich werden wir einen kleinen Bachlauf in den Fertigteich bauen, auf der linken Seite (Heckenseite), in einem kleinen Bogen. Teichpumpe in den tiefer stehenden Fertigteich, die dann das Wasser in den Folienteich pumpen wird...... so die Planung.... schau' wir mal...
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

So, weiter geht's.
Gestern, Tag 3 auf der Baustelle, war eher mit Logistik und anderen "Lästigkeiten" behaftet
Harald holte 2 qm Sand, verbrachte diesen in den garten... ist pro Schubkarre immer ein Weg von ca. 40 m, da wir alles aus der Einfahrt nach hinten bringen müssen.
Er holte Zement, ach ja... und ein wenig "Obelix Spielzeug" = Steine!
Folie, Vlies und 8 qm Läuferkante sind geordert, sollen in den nächsten Tagen hier eintreffen.

Heute fing der Tag dann so an...
dicke, große Steine..... die es zu einer Mauer zu setzen galt.....
vorhin: Harald ist mit dem Resultat zufrieden, erste Lage Steine steht gut einzementiert, muß jetzt durchtrocknen, bevor es weitergeht. Bei diesem Wetter kein Problem
Eva-Maria


----------



## idefix--211 (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

ui, da habt ihr ja riesige Brocken hingesetzt. Wie bewegt man die denn überhaupt von der Stelle? :shock

Aber das sieht bestimmt klasse aus, wenn es fertig ist. So mit ein paar Polsterpflanzen noch bewachsen... 

Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Goldi2009 (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Mein Gott, seid ihr schnell:shock. Wollt ihr einen neuen Rekord aufstellen? Wenn ich meinen Teich mal neu mache, leihe ich mir Deinen Mann mal aus.

Euch weiterhin viel Spaß beim Teichbau.

Anne


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Evi,
mein Mann hat da so seine "speziellen Tricks" 
Hebelwirkung, Schubkarre... und Muskelkraft!

Hi Anne,
hat es uns erst mal gepackt..... dann sind wir schwer zu bremsen
Und das Teichvirus hat uns fest im Griff!
Morgen soll die Mauer fertig werden, morgen nachmittag kommen die 8 qm Läuferkante.... sollen am WE um die Teiche rum.
Montag sollten Folie und Vlies hier sein, so daß wir Montagabend den Folienteich fluten können.......
Dann sollte am Dienstag die "Abfangmauer" so weit durchgetrocknet sein, daß Erde und Sand unter den 600l-Teich können, wir ihn "einschlämmen" können, damit wir auch diesen befüllen können....
Dann muß nur noch der "kleene Schilfrohrteich" in die Erde, der Bachlauf gebaut, die Pumpe, der Wasserspeiner eingesetzt werden, Substrat in die Teiche, die Sumpfzone bekiest werden, etc., etc., etc....... noch genug zu tun.
Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, daß wir superschnell sind, GöGa hat sein Tempo, soll er.... 
Wenn wir dann soweit fertig sind für dieses Jahr, daß wir uns auf den nächsten Frühling und die hoffentlich angewachsenen, blühenden Pflanzen freuen können, dann leih' ich ihn Dir gern mal aus
Alles eine Frage des "Preises" 
Eva-Maria


----------



## expresser (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Frauen!


----------



## Goldi2009 (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Wir Frauen halten eben zusammen!:smoki

Grüße

Anne


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heutiges Tagewerk vollbracht, GöGa mit lecker Essen versorgt und 'nem schönen Getränk.... er räkelt sich jetzt verdientermaßen auf der Couch! 
Heute erledigt:
- die "Abfangmauer" um den Fertigteich auf die richtige Höhe mit 2. Reihe Steine gebracht
- Überlauf für den Folien- und den Fertigteich ins Erdreich verbracht, liegt nachher unter dem Kies, 5 cm über Wasserspiegel, Sieb oben drauf, nicht zu sehen
- das Schöne, an der vorderen Kante hat GöGa flache Steine genommen, nu' ham' auch noch ein Bänkchen zum Sitzen 
- die Läuferkante um den Folienteich gemauert, mit Auslass für den Bachlauf

Völlig überraschend wurde uns dann heute auch schon das Vlies und die Folie geliefert, das ging superschnell... wir sind mehr als angenehm angetan
Auch sehr schnell geliefert, die 8 qm Läuferkante. Gestern geordert, heute geliefert... und gleich angefangen sie auch zu vermauern
Alles in allem wieder ein tolles Tagesergebnis... Harald ist einfach genial!

To Do's für's Wochenende:
- restliche Läuferkante am Folienteich, da wo Harald heute die restlichen Feldsteine gesetzt hatte, quasi am oberen Ende des Fertigteiches
- Fertigteich einschlämmen und fluten, immer Zug um Zug...
- Vlies und Folie in den großen Teich, yeeaaaaapppeeehhh
- Wasser marsch..... spätestens am Sonntag, ich kann's kaum abwarten 
Nachbarn haben uns heute einiges aus ihrem Teich angeboten, pflanzentechnisch... und einige __ Schnecken
Euch allen ein schönes, sonniges, entspanntes WE!
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Melde Vollzug der "Wochenend-to-do-Liste"!!!
Was für eine Menge Arbeit so ein Teich doch macht.... hoffe stark darauf, daß dies nächstes Jahr alles "Schnee von gestern ist"! 
- die beiden Fertigteiche sind soweit eingeschlämmt... finales Stadium
- der Folienteich "vervliest", 500er-Vlies, Folie, 1.15mm Kautschuk, anthrazit, eingebracht und zu 4/5 befüllt.... morgen gibt es den Rest Wasser..... zwei "starke Freunde" waren so lieb und halfen Harald bei der Folie... ich wäre wohl kaum ein "reller Ersatz" gewesen... dafür habe ich die Kamera bedient!
Eva-Maria


----------



## Phil (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva Maria,

Na das sieht doch schonmal gut aus, stellenweise dachte ich, der Rand wäre etwas uneben, aber bei der Präzision mit der Wasserwaage, muss es wohl an der Form des Teiches gelegen haben.

Bei dem vorletzten Bild, Harald am Rand seines Teiches, würd mich mal interessieren was er denkt? "Mist, wieso sah das vorher so groß aus?" oder "Hm, zum Baden ist es wohl zu klein geworden" 

LG


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hi Phil,
die Nummer mit dem "unebenen Rand".... darauf wär' ich auch fast reingefallen. Tatsächlich liegt es aber am den Teich umgebenden Gelände..... der Rand ist in Waage. Harald passt da akribisch auf
Gestern abend war Harald, glaub' ich, einfach nur noch fertig..... es war eine heftige Woche. 
Der Teich hat schon die richtige Größe, da sind wir uns einig.
Wäre die Bepflanzung nur schon drin, DAS kann ich gar nicht abwarten
LG
Eva-Maria


----------



## Phil (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

na dann habt ihr ja nochmal Glück gehabt 

Soll sich Harald mal ein wenig ausruhen bevor der Pflanzstress einsetzt


----------



## Madduck (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum fast fertigen Teich können wir nur sagen. Sieht echt große Klasse aus. Wie ich sehe, habt ihr den einen oder anderen Rat von uns verfolgt


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Mattes,
darauf kannst Du Dich aber verlassen.... von wegen Rat befolgen!
Warum "das Rad neu erfinden" und damit womöglich auf die __ Nase fallen!
Nee, nee!!!!!
Wir hoffen natürlich ganz stark, daß Du mit Bärbel dann auch wirklich Ende August auf euren "Knatterbüxen" hier reinschneit... habt ihr versprochen!
Bis dahin haben wir dann auch bestimmt schon "was zu gucken" im Wasser,
liebe Grüße
Eva-Maria


----------



## Madduck (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Bis dahin haben wir dann auch bestimmt schon "was zu gucken" im Wasser



jo - bestimmt ein Plastikfisch  oder vielleicht doch nen Echter


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Mattes, Mattes, Du weißt doch: NO fish please!
Statt eines "Plastikfisches"", pfui, brrrr, haben wir heute bei Nachbarns abgesahnt..... der liebe Bodo hatte große Aufräumaktion in seinem Teich: __ Hechtkraut en masse, 5 wunderschöne Krebsscheren und 5 Posthornschnecken. Haben wir uns gefreut.... alles "Grünzeug" ordentlich gespült und anschl. gleich in unseren Teich eingesetzt.
Heute Nachmittag hat uns dann der "wilde Affe gebissen" und wir sind los zu unserem Zoohändler, wo wir auch immer das Hundegedöns kaufen.... der hat nämlich auch eine Teichabteilung.
Dort haben wir: 3 Sumpfdeckelschnecken, aber noch relativ klein, erstanden, 5 Teichmuscheln.... und Canadenkraut, Schneeballkraut, rote Wassergladiole und englische __ Wasserminze.
Sofort heim und gleich alles in den Teich eingesetzt.....
... nur um zu sehen, daß sich die Posthörner schon regelrecht tummelten, diverse __ Wasserläufer und 2 - 3 Wasserkäfer aktiv waren.
Nee, is dat schön......
Eva-Maria


----------



## Goldi2009 (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

bin mal gespannt, wann doch der erste Fisch einzieht...

Viel Spaß mit eurem Teich!

Anne


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hoffentlich nicht so bald...


----------



## Redlisch (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hiho,

wie sieht es denn aus mit Substrat, die __ Muscheln vergraben sich gerne im Sand ....

Hier mal ein Bild von 2007, 20 Minuten nach einsetzen wanderten sie los. Heute sind sie doppelt so groß und Standorttreu.

Axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Axel,
Dienstag haben wir die __ Muscheln gekauft, da hatte das Kieswerk leider schon geschlossen..... morgen wollen wir hin und "Teichsubstrat" kaufen
Gestern und heute war ich zu einem meeting in Frankfurt, da ging es leider nicht.
Logisch sollen die "lieben Muscheln" auch was zum Wohlfühlen haben, manchmal klappt's halt noch nicht so ganz mit der Logistik
Harald hat die beiden Bachläufe gemauert und schon mal begonnen den größeren der beiden Fertigteich mit Kies zu umgeben... siehlt klasse aus. Als ich heute abend dann auch endlich daheim angekommen war, ... leider zu spät um noch Fotos zu machen..... werde ich am WE nachholen...
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

... und wieder einen großen Schritt weiter!
Gestern hat Harald den richtigen Lehmkies besorgt sowie Kiesel in 3 verschiedenen Größen und diversen Farben.
Heute morgen .... in die "Schwimmbüx"  und erst mal Muschen, __ Schnecken und Pflanzen aus dem Folienteich in den 600er Fertigteich umgesiedet, damit "Substrat" in den großen Teich Einzug halten konnte.
BÖSE Überraschung, nach Substrateinfüllung... sieht es jetzt grauslich aus, braune Brühe. HÄTTEN wir bloß noch mal das Wasser abgelassen und Substrat "trocken" eingefüllt!!!!!shock
Kiesel konnten überhaupt noch nicht eingebracht werden, man sah ja nix mehr...
Na ja, jammern nützt nu' auch nix mehr.
Beim ganz kleinen Teich, dem 250er... waren wir schlauer, den haben wir erst leergemacht, dann mit Substrat und Kiesel sowie einem __ Rohrkolben und einigen __ Iris bestückt, und DANN erst wieder Brunnenwasser eingefüllt.... der Unteschied ist DEUTLICH zu sehen.
Den 600er werden wir wie den 250er befüllen... Wasser raus, Substrat und Kiesel rein... und Wasser wieder rein.
Die in Pflanzkörbe gesetzten Pflanzen haben wir erst mal provisorisch wieder in den Folienteich gesetzt, Krebsscheren, __ Hechtkraut, __ Muscheln, Schnecken... "parken" noch im 600er...
Eva-Maria


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Servus Eva-Maria

Na Ihr gebt Gas 

Mit dem Substrat einbringen seid Ihr ja selbst draufgekommen wie es am besten geht. Wollte es schon früher schreiben, habe dann aber ..... nix geschrieben .

Noch eine Frage: Pflanzkörbe mit welchen Substrat befüllt ... ich hoffe nicht mit gekaufter Teicherde :shock. Das wäre nehmlich die schlechteste Möglichkeit (Teicherde ist stark gedüngt). Spielkastensand oder ein Lehm/Sandgemisch wäre das beste Substrat 

Und mit __ Schilf wäre ich selbst in einer Teichschale vorsichtig.


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Helmut,
in die Pflanzkörbe natürlich das gleiche Substrat wie im Teich selbst! 
Und nie nich TEICHERDE!
DAS hab' ich ja hier schon gelernt, daß Teicherde auf gar keinen Fall genommen werden soll.
Auf den __ Rohrkolben werde ich ein Auge haben, da er ja separat in dem kleinsten Fertigteich steht, 250er.... sollte es hoffentlich keine Probleme mit der Folie geben.
SOLLTE er wider Erwarten "unverschämt" werden, schmeiß ich ihn gnadenlos raus... das hab ich ihm schon erzählt!
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

... und heute das.....
Na, wer errät was diese Aktion darstellte... GsD darstellte.... der Spuk ist vorbei, erledigt!
Eva-Maria


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Servus Eva-Maria

 Ihr habt doch nicht das Wasser aus dem großen Teich, wegen dem trüben Wasser, abgelassen 
Ihr macht "Nägel mit Köpfe" 

Ich denke dein GöGa pflanzt gerade die Pflanzen ins Substrat 

So als kleiner Tipp: Füllt den Teich über einen normalen 10l Kübel/Eimer mit einem Untersetzer von Blumentöpfen (groß genug das er über den Eimer übersteht). Das Wasser aus dem Schlauch läuft in den Kübel, der daraufhin überläuft. Das Wasser läuft den Rand des Kübels entlang in den Untersetzer und durch die geringe Höhe des Untersetzers ohne aufwühlen in den Teich. 

Vorher würde ich allerdings noch am Hängel einen Strick befestigen, so das Ihr den Kübel wieder aus dem Teich bekommt. Wie Ihr allerdings den Untersetzer heraus bekommt . Dies wäre die schonendste Art Wasser in den Teich zu füllen ohne ein großes aufwühlen des Substrates zu riskieren.

Edit: Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt; der Eimer/Kübel samt Untersetzer wird an der tiefsten Stelle in den Teich gestellt und ganz am Anfang nicht gleich mit dem größten Druck aus der Leitung den Kübel befüllen. Erst, wenn das Wasser über den Kübelrand gestiegen ist, könnt ihr mit vollen Druck füllen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Helmut,
100 Punkte für Dich... wir haben "Nägel mit Köpp" gemacht.
Den dicken Schlauch genommen, eine Pumpe ran und der Teich war in gut 2 Stunden leer
Dann hat Harald es fast genau so gemacht... wie von Dir beschrieben!
VORHER hat er allerdings die Grundfläche mit Kiesel, kleine zuunterst, große drüber, abgedeckt. Einige Pflnazen hat er mit Kieseln festgesetzt, sieht man gerade auf dem Bild.... dann Eimer mit Kieseln befüllt, DA den Schlauch rein... und Wasser mrasch, nachdem er den Eimer an der tiefsten Stelle abgesetzt hatte. Harald ist übrigens 1,90 m groß, da sieht man in etwa welche Abmessungen dieser Teich gekriegt hat!
Aus Fehlern lernt man... oder wie war das
Heute Abend war der Teich wieder voll, das Wasser wesentlich klarer als gestern.... die einzelnen Stufen hat er auch "abgekieselt", Pflanzen festgesetzt und komplett den Teich mit dem "Schlauch-Kiesel-Eimer" wieder aufgefüllt.... schööööönnnn "sutsche" (=l angsam).
Einzig "Fridolin" war sichtlich sauer heute morgen... das kleine Froschherz muß ordentlich gebubbert haben, als er mitkriegte, daß sein neues Zuhause buchstäblich trockengelegt wurde. Wir haben ihn dann irgendwann mit dem Kescher eingefangen und in den kleinen Teich gesetzt, von dort hat er dann aber lieber doch sein Heil in der Flucht gesucht. Hoffe, daß er zurück kommt und gnädig den Teich wieder bezieht
Eva-Maria

P.S. "Matschepampe-Eva" konnte ich schlecht auf mir sitzenlassen.....


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Servus Eva-Maria


----------



## squidy (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

hallo eva

schöner teich ist es geworden 

hab nicht alles gelesen aber falls du immer noch nach steinen suchst, dann schau dich mal bei den kiesgruben in der region um 

wir haben da einige tonnen geschlagenen und runde Steine geholt 

hier gebrochene
http://ftp.galacticfreealliance.de/member/Squidstyle/Bilder/teichV.2.0/p5.jpg

und für den wall runde
http://ftp.galacticfreealliance.de/member/Squidstyle/Bilder/teichV.2.0/p11.jpg

preislich finde ich das wohl einer der günstigsten baustoffe  ca 80€/t runde und ca 100€/t für die gebrochenen

der steinwall enspricht etwa einer tonne, das ihr euch in etwa vorstellen könnt was nötig ist 

hoffe nicht nur warme luft produziert zu haben sondern das ich geholfen hab 

lg remo

p.s. bei meiner holen sogar die gartenbauer, ich spar also den zwischenhandel


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Remo,
danke für den Tipp, werde mich mal umhören....
Nachdem ich ja genüegnd Leute genervt hatte..... Amphoren mußten es sein für die Deko und den Bachlauf (__ Wasserschlauch verstecken), letzte Nacht mal wieder bis 01.30 gegoogelt habe, obwohl ich spätestens um 23.30 Uhr im Bett sein wollte..... und derart frustiert war, daß ich so gar nix Passsendes fand.... wurde ich heute per Zufall fündig.
Paar Dörfer weiter... hat es einen kleinen (griechischen) Laden, der Holzmöbel, Terracotta-Sachen und... na klar ... Amphoren anbietet! 
Auf gut Glück hingefahren und "fette Beute" gemacht 
Um das Glück voll zu machen, erhielt ich dann heute noch ein "Pflanz-Tausch-Paket"..... bin fast in den Teich gehüppt vor Freude
Hoffe, daß ich bis zum WE einiges zuwege bringe.... und dann gibt es neue Fotos
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

So,
wieder ein ordentliches Stück weitergekommen....
Mittlerweile befinden sich ca. 30 verschiedene Pflanzenarten IN unseren Teichen. Sumpfdeckelschnecken, Posthörner und Teichmuscheln haben wir ebenfalls erfolgreich angesiedelt. Auf DER Front brauchen wir aber noch Verstärkung
Heute habe ich mich dann mal an ein wenig Bepflanzung UM die Teiche gemacht, speziell um den 600er - in die Kieselbeete.
Um die anderen 2 Teiche muss Harald erst mal Rasen einbringen, sieht noch ganz "nackelig" aus, bbbrrr...
Hier einige Bilder von heute, die Bachläufe funktionieren und sind dicht, es geht kein Wasser verloren. Der "Frosch-Wasserspeier" ist primär dafür gedacht, den 250er schön klar zu halten, da wo das __ Schilfrohr eingesetzt wurde.
Eine große Lieferung von NG ist noch unterwegs... und so einige Foristen sind auch so lieb und bringen noch "Teichfudder" auf den Weg
Direkt in die "Kieselbeete", wo wir Unkrautvlies druntrgepackt haben, werden auch noch Pflanzen eingesetzt.
An die Feldsteinmauer setzte ich noch Polsterstauden und Steingewächse, die ich aus dem Hangbeet nehmen werden... in einigen Wochen.
Die Pflanzaktion ist also noch nicht beendet für dieses Jahr...
Eva-Maria


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

ist doch schön geworden, gratuliere.

Für die schwarzen Ränder der kleinen Becken
empfehle ich Dir Münzkraut, das wächst da
schön drüber und blüht auch schön.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Madduck (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

ich bin platt :shock - mittlerweile müssen WIR zu euch kommen um uns Anregungen zu holen - klasse Arbeit von Euch 
Steht Eure Einladung noch ? - Werde mich mit meinem "Oberhaupt" mal beratschlagen


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Mattes,
wir BEstehen darauf, daß ihr uns besuchen kommt
Schön, daß Dir unser Teich gut gefällt..... Anregungen austauschen?
Bei 'ner Grillwurst und was lecker kaltem zu trinken?
NA  KLAR!!!!
Sprich mit Deiner netten Frau... und dann lasst uns einen Termin vereinbaren... Tel.-Nr.  habt ihr ja noch.
Wir freuen uns schon auf euch!!!!!!
Eva-Maria


----------



## Madduck (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

alles klar - ich klär das und wir melden uns


----------



## Pammler (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

 Dem Lob will ich mich anschließen. Sehr schöne Anlage!!!


----------



## Eva-Maria (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Gestern waren wir auf dem Pflanzenmarkt am Kiekeberg..... und fuhren mit fetter Beute wieder heim..... 
Nee, wat gabt et da nich' alles Schönes zu sehen und zu kaufen
Gekauft haben wir: 1 allerliebstes Vogelhaus, welches Harald mir schenkte. Ich war ganz erstaunt ob seiner Spendierfreudigkeit...... nachher wurde mir klar, warum, siehe weiter unten!!!!
10 Pflanzen für den Teich umzu erstanden, Teichmuscheln, Sumpfdeckelschnecken.... 
..................und nur gut, daß ich NICHT mit Matthes gewettet habe..... F I S C H I S!!!!!!!!!
Harald konnte nicht widerstehen..... somit haben wir jetzt 6 Rotfedern und 6 Gründlinge in unserem Folienteich........ 
Eva-Maria


----------



## Madduck (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

AHHHHHHH - ich wußte es, ich wußte es  Fische !!!

ein Teich ohne dieses nette Gesimmse is eben kein Teich, finde ich 
und das Vogelhäuschen - da hat er sich aber mächtig ins Zeug gelegt bei dir 

PS: Keine Angst, den Besuch bei Euch ham wir net vergessen, müssen nur zur Zeit viel unter einen Hut bringen :crazy


----------



## Goldi2009 (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

 Das war klar! So einen schönen Teich und dann keine Fische - wäre wirklich schade gewesen! Auch wenn´s noch etwas früh ist. Stimmen die Werte denn schon?

Viel Spaß mit dem Nachwuchs

Anne


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin Anne,
Werte sind okay... Fischis sind putzmunter und "düsen" nur so durch den Teich
Gibt ja auch viel zu entdecken auf dem "Abenteuerspielplatz".... verschiedene Pflanzebenen, viele Kiesel, größere Feldsteine mit darunter verborgenen kleinen Höhlen. Pflanzen in der Tiefzone, wo man sich herrlich verstecken kann. Der __ Fischreiher hat uns GsD noch keinen Besuch abgestattet
Eva-Maria


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Kiekeberg? Und ich habs schon wieder verpasst 

Aber ein  schöner Teich


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hi all,
da unser Teich noch ein wenig "nackelig" erschien und Teichpflanzen in diesem Jahr nun nicht mehr unbedingt in Pracht erstrahlen, habe ich mich aufgemacht... und wurde natürlich auch fündig.
2 Gräser flankieren jetzt unsere Teiche und sind eine willkommene Abwechslung vor der nachbarlichen, grünen Hecke.
Gut' Ding will eben doch Weile haben
Allen ein schönes WE,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Wasser ist leider immer noch nicht klar, *heul*.
Heute haben wir beide Bachläufe, den Wasserspeier und die "Amphoren-Wasserspeisung" ausprobiert - funktioniert großartig.
Harald hat gestern kurzerhand eine Pumpe gekauft, eine Heissner 1600, damit die Amphore auch gespeist wird....
Der "froschige Wasserspeier" wurde ja gleich mit kleiner Pumpe von mir gekauft... als Geburtstagsgeschenk für Harald Mitte Juli. 
Eva-Maria


----------



## Madduck (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

hallo Eva Maria

wegen dem trüben Wasser habt ma keine Sorge, wenn sich alles erstmal eingepegelt hat und das Gleichgewicht hergestellt ist wirds auch klarar werden 
eins fällt mir nur auf, wenn ich die Fotos jetzt sehe - habt ihr an den kommenden Winter gedacht ( wegen der Deinstallation der Pumpen in den flachen Gewässern usw. ??? )
nicht das ihr eventuell Kabel oder so mit einbetoniert habt - wäre ja fatal


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Lieber Mattes,
GsD hat Harald keinerlei Leitungen, weder Wasser noch Strom, "einebetoniert!
Sie liegen alle in "Leer-Rohren" und können jederzeit gezogen werden, speziell Wasserleitungen. Die Pumpen lassen sich ja so aus dem Wasser nehmen - Harald denkt eben an alles
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Urlaub... bei diesem Wetter... ist einfach nur schön...
Habe heute mal wieder einige Fotos gemacht, langsam macht er sich, der Teich!
Am Mittwoch kam ein seeehhhrrr großes Paket hier an, habe ich mich gefreut!!!!
__ Igelkolben, __ Wasserminze, Armleuchteralge und Spitzschlammschnecken in allen Größen. Die "Jüngste" gerade mal gut stecknadelkopfgroß....
Der lieben "Spenderin" unseren allerherzlichsten Dank!!!!!!
Habe mich natürlich gleich drangemacht... all' die Herrlichkeiten auszupacken, gut durchzuspülen und dann nix wie ab innnen Teich mit den Kostbarkeiten.
Unsere "Sphinx" bewachen die Fischis, damit der __ Reiher keine Chance kriegt
Allen ein wunderschönes Wochenende,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute habe ich mal wieder __ Libellen beobachtet, es kamen nur rote Flieger!
Die Sarasa sind ja wohl völlig "gaga"
Hab' ich doch beobachtet, wie sie sich an die wurzelnackten __ Igelkolben heranmachten und die Wurzelspitzen zupften... mit dem Erfolg, daß die Igelkolben, gerade frisch eingesetzt, erneut koppheister gingen.
Vorgestern und gestern Morgen lagen sie bereits 2 Mal "kieloben" im Teich... und ich konnte es mir nicht erklären!
Also nochmals neu eingebuddelt und DIESES Mal richtig ordentlich Kiesel drum herum - jetzt sollten sie eigentlich dem "Sarasa-Spiel" standhalten
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute morgen steht die Welt kopf - Hilfe!!!!!

Was war passiert????
Wir haben die grüne Plane um den Teich rum, die die Raseneinsaat schützen sollte, gestern abmontiert..... und die doggis sahen erstmalig die Fische..... das ist passiert!
Eva-Maria


----------



## Goldi2009 (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

Meine beiden schauen Labradore schauen sich die Fische auch gerne an.

Schöne Hunde hast Du!

Viele Grüße

Anne


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Lang erwartet, heute kam er endlich an, der..... EM-Keramik-Injektor.
Wurde auch umgehend auf den 1-Zoll-Schlauch montiert, den Harald in die Amphore gelegt hatte.
Er läuft super und es gibt ordentlich Sauerstoff im Teich.
Die Sarasa brauchten gerade mal 2 Minuten, um den "neuen Wasserfall" genau zu inspizieren und ihn klasse zu finden.
Die __ Seekanne-Stengel haben es ihnen auch angetan, da wird immer mit Schwung gegen gedonnert... augenscheinlich muß das 'ne Menge Spaß machen
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute, wieder bei herrlichstem (Spät-)Sommerwetter, 24 Grad, haben wir die Teichbeleuchtung installiert. Entsprechende Elektrik hatte Harald beim Bau des Teiches bereits berücksichtigt, Strippen lagen schon
Weitaus mühseliger war es.... die richtige Beleuchtung zu finden..... dank Simon, hier aus dem Forum, hat es aber schlußendlich geklappt!
Hier einige Stimmungsbilder für euch, heute abend noch schnell aufgenommen...
Aus unserem Wohnzimmer heraus können wir den Teich sehen, nun abends auch noch beleuchtet, zumindest ab und an mal.... stelle ich mir atemberaubend vor, wenn Nebel wallen oder dann irgendwann auch der Schnee fällt...
Eva-Maria


----------



## ibo (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Heute, wieder bei herrlichstem (Spät-)Sommerwetter, 24 Grad, haben wir die Teichbeleuchtung installiert. Entsprechende Elektrik hatte Harald beim Bau des Teiches bereits berücksichtigt, Strippen lagen schon
> Weitaus mühseliger war es.... die richtige Beleuchtung zu finden..... dank Simon, hier aus dem Forum, hat es aber schlußendlich geklappt!
> Hier einige Stimmungsbilder für euch, heute abend noch schnell aufgenommen...
> Aus unserem Wohnzimmer heraus können wir den Teich sehen, nun abends auch noch beleuchtet, zumindest ab und an mal.... stelle ich mir atemberaubend vor, wenn Nebel wallen oder dann irgendwann auch der Schnee fällt...
> Eva-Maria



hehhe dich liest man auch überall lol ( rosensammler) fg

lg ibo


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo ibo,
"überall" halte ich jetzt für die Übertreibung des Jahres:?
Hier und in einem Gartenforum begegnen wir uns, das war's dann aber auch schon!
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Dieses WE im Garten und am Teich "Herbstputz" gehalten.....
so einiges an verwelkten Stengeln und Blättern aus dem Wasser gefischt.
Dabei sind mir 2 Dinge aufgefallen:
1. Ungefähr 10 ausgewachsene Posthornschnecken hielten sich knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche an der Teichfolie auf.

2. 2 Sumpfdeckelschnecken schienen "Liebe zu machen".

Da die Fische, speziell die Rotfedern, schon eher ruhig in den tieferen Gefilden stehen, war ich erstaunt, daß die Posthörner noch so dicht an der Oberfläche waren.
Steigen sie auch noch runter oder bleiben sie auch während des Winters so dicht an der Oberfläche... dann würde mich mir doch Sorgen machen, daß sie regelrecht "erfrieren"?

Und die __ Schnecken.... jetzt noch oder schon hochzeitend? Ist das normal?

Da dies unser erster "Teichwinter" ist, sind meine Fragen wirklich ernst gemeint.
Für entsprechende Erklärungen wäre ich äußerst dankbar,
liebe Grüße
Eva-Maria


----------



## Digicat (25. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Servus Eva-Maria

Wiki gibt an ...


> Die Überwinterung der __ Posthornschnecke erfolgt im Schlamm.


Quelle

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung:
Hatte auch welche im Ex-Schwimmteich .... wurden vor dem Winter gesichtet .. nach her nimmer 

Spitzschlammschnecken habe ich im Mini ... der über den Winter zu einem einzigen Eisblock gefroren ist .... aufgetaut ... überlebten diese und schwimmen/grasen noch immer in meinem Mini mit sehr starker Vermehrung.

Hoffe ich habe Licht ins "Dunkel" gebracht.


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Über den Winter wollen wir uns Gedanken über eine vernünftige Beschattung des Teichs für nächstes Jahr machen...
Wie man auf den eingestellten Bildern in vorherigen posts gut sehen kann, haben wir keinerlei natürlichen Schatten für den Teich.
Bäume oder eine Hausmauer, an denen man irgendwelche "Befestigungen" anbringen könnte - Fehlanzeige.
WIE habt ihr dieses Problem gelöst?
Wer hat Tipps für uns?
Liebe Grüße
Eva-Maria


----------



## axel (10. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva Maria 

Schau mal hier 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24642/?q=sonnensegel

Jürgen hat dort sein Sonnensegel fotografiert . Und das Thema wurde dort besprochen .

lg
axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hi Axel,
danke für den Hinweis - den thread kannte ich schon.
Im Unterschied zu Jürgen, der seine Segel an zwei Endpunkten am HAUS befestigt hat, ist dies bei uns leider nicht möglich, s. meinen vorherigen post.
Wir müssten also solche Sonnensegel, mit denen liebäugel ich ständig auf eb**, irgendwie "gestängetechnisch" anders aufstellen.
Damit möchte ich meine Frage konkretisieren: Sonnensegel - wie aufbauen, wenn man sich mit "Pfosten" behelfen muss?
Hat da jemand Erfahrung?
Eva-Maria


----------



## simon (11. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

hallo eva
man könnte was formschönes aus  edelstahl einbetonieren und daran  sonnensegel+evtl. lampen
festmachen.
gruss simon


----------



## Annett (11. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria.

Wie wären denn ein paar (je nach Besatz - kräftigere) Seerosen zur Beschattung von Teilbereichen des Teiches?


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hi Simon,
DIESE  Idee ist schon aufgenommen
GöGa ist da ja recht erfinderisch.... ich werde berichten!

Liebe Annett,
das mit den Seerosen... da bin ich so ein wenig "zwischen Baum und Borke".
Klar ist, daß wir 2 Zwerg-Seerosen einsetzen werden... so im April/Mai nächsten Jahres...
soooooo ganz große Seerosen möcht' ich eigentlich weniger, nachher ist der Teich dicht mit Seerosen... und man sieht gar nix mehr von dem "schönen Wallewalle" der Unterwassenpflanzen.
Was mir da auch noch ein wenig Kopf macht.... kriegt man mit Seerosen wirklich "Schatten" auch in der Gestalt hin, daß sich das Wasser nicht so aufheizt.... möcht' die Fischis ja nicht kochen
Simon's Idee hat da 'ne Menge Charme.... 
Lieben Dank Euch beiden, daß ihr mir Denkanstöße gegeben habt.
Herzlich,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

So, 3 Sonnensegel "ersteigert", 1 x 5x5x5 und 2 Stück a 3x3x3x.
Im Frühjahr wird dann entsprechend "gebaut"!
Da es seit gestern so leise vor sich hinschneit bei uns, habe ich mir vorhin mal kurz die Kamera gegriffen....man kann fast nur noch ahnen, daß DA Teiche sind
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Einen schönen 4. Advent allen Teichfreunden....
Eis-Teelichter, gestern selbst gefertigt..


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Das Schneebild vom 18.12.
Wer hätte da gedacht, daß wir über "so'n bisken Puder" gelacht hätten, hätten wir gewußt was da noch alles auf uns wartete. Zwischenzeitlich hatten wir 40 cm Schnee auf dem Teich, 10 cm dicke Eisschicht im Teich und GsD unseren Esfreihalter "mit Luftschlauch", den wir allerdings ab und an mit heißem Wasser begossen haben, um sicherzustellen, daß er auch wirklich auf blieb.
Wochen und Wochen durchgängig geschlossene Schneedecke, regelrechte Schneeberge im Vorgarten (vom Freischaufeln der Bürgersteige)... wohin man schaute hier oben in der Heide.
Seit einigen Tagen geht es klar Richtung Tauwetter und hurra, das erste größere Loch in der Eisschicht auf dem Teich. GöGa hat heute 3 Sarasa schwimmen sehen, eher verhalten und ziemlich tief unten im Teich, aber sie schwammen.
Erleichterung ist riesig, hoffen wir, daß es alle Fischis geschafft haben. 
Nächste Woche wissen wir dann hoffentlich mehr!
Allen ein schönes WE,
Eva-Maria
P.S. Seerosen und anderes "Grünzeug" vor einigen Tagen geordert, der Frühling kann jetzt wirklich kommen:beten


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute vormittag... Plusgrade, Sonnenschein und schneidend kalter Wind.
Über Nacht hat es derartig getaut, daß wir jetzt auf einer Teichseite einen eisfreien Rand haben.
Erste Fotos von Sumpfiris und Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht... und neugierigen Sarasa (auf ca. 1 m Tiefe).
Die hellen Kiesel am Grund (1,20m) sind gut zu sehen, Wasser glasklar, yyyiiippeeehhh!!
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. März 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Der erste richtige Frühlingstag... einfach nur wunderbar!
Die Fischis haben das auch mitbekommen,
Sarasa waren oben zum Sonnenbaden
Ein Sarasa futterte in einer Folienfalte.
Die "restliche Bande" ist noch etwas verhalten.


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Ein paar Wochen weiter, endlich ist richtig Frühling... und wir können wieder loslegen
Haben uns schon die Metallstangen für die Sonnensegel angeschaut.... sind in der Planungsphase!
Im Teich schaut's momentan so aus...
Fische haben ordentlich Kohldampf, langsam angefüttert... es klappt!
__ Schnecken sind auch gut unterwegs


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute einen Teilwasserwechsel durchgeführt.
Die beiden kleinen Pumpen für das Schlauchsystem, welches die 3 Teiche untereinander verbindet, in Betrieb genommen. Injektor erstmalig gestartet... alles funktioniert!
Wasser klar, Werte okay, Fischis augenscheinlich fröhlich,
wir freuen uns


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute mal ein Panoramabild erstellt,
von der Hauptterrasse aus geschaut.. auf die Teiche und die Zweit-Terrasse,
um ca. 15.00 Uhr, den ganzen Tag volle Sonne,
deshalb sind die Sonnensegel an den Teichen zwigend.
 

Und bei "India piepte es" wohl


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

"Babyalarm"!!!!!
Heute festgestellt, daß wir jede menge "__ Schnecken-Babies" im Teich haben 
Speziell im 600-er sind reichlich davon
Wir freuen uns!


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hi Eva-Maria,

ich mag Dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber das kleine Schneckchen ist kein Baby von der __ Spitzschlammschnecke sondern eine andere Sorte. Die werden nicht größer.


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Christine,
nun verdrießt Du mich aber :-(
Kannst Du denn die "Art" näher spezifizieren?
Ich habe keine entsprechenden Infos gefunden...
lG


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Ach Eva-Maria rh

musst nicht traurig sein, Du kriegst noch mehr Scheckenbabys als Dir lieb ist...

Guck mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21756


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Christine,
habe mir Deinen link angeschaut, vielen Dank dafür.
Dann habe ich mal "Blasenschnecke" gegoogelt.... und dies hier gefunden: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blasenschnecken

Das Gehäuse der Schneckchen in unserem Teich ist von der Farbe her "stumpf dkl.-braun bis schwarz"... und nicht so schön "schillernd" wie bei der Blasenschnecke in wiki....
Wir werden sehen... ob sie an Größe zulegen.. 
Zum TT könnt ihr alle ja mal einen Blick drauf werfen...


----------



## Inken (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Zum TT könnt ihr alle ja mal einen Blick drauf werfen...



Gute Idee!  
Dann bringe ich zu Bestimmungszwecken auch mal eine von meinen mit!  
Evtl. könnten wir dann nicht nur Pflanzen sondern auch __ Schnecken tauschen!


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hi Inken,
ich kann dienen mit: Posthörnern, Spitzschlamm- und Sumpfdeckelschnecken.
Davon gebe ich Dir gern jeweils einige ab... in der Hoffnung, daß sie bei Dir Nachwuchs produzieren, so denn von Dir erwünscht
Ich nehme dann gern andere Arten von Dir


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute... (wieder) Babyalarm! 

Diese Posthörner haben wohl dafür gesorgt,
 

 daß DIESE "das Licht der Welt erblickten" 
 

 

Einfach nur schön...


----------



## Inken (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

 Wie süß....


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Weiterer Zuwachs, allerdings nicht bei uns groß geworden.
Von Bekannten, die ihren Teich komplett aufgeben, haben wir 3 __ Shubunkin übernommen.
Wir haben sie erst einmal in den 600er-Teich eingesetzt, in Quarantäne.
Wenn sie gesund sind, schaut zumindest so aus, werden sie in 1 Woche in den großen Teich umziehen.
Schauen wir mal, ob sie sich bei uns wohlfühlen werden....


----------



## Olli.P (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hi,





Sind die besoffen? So blau wie die sind....... 


Nee, sind schöne Tiere, hoffe das sie gesund sind und bald umziehen können


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hi Olli,
nachdem ich das Bild mittels aufgesetztem "Polfilter" geschossen hatte, habe ich lediglich die  "Auto-Korrektur" beim Verkleinern des Bildes genutzt. 
Die Fischis kommen zugegebenermaßen ein wenig sehr blau rüber.
Die vorhandenen Mückenlarven im Wasser wurden gestern restlos verputzt, heute habe ich die Fischis schon mal gefüttert, sie sind noch recht scheu. Dies wird sich hoffentlich geben.
Die "maritime Luxusvilla" wartet schon auf ihre neuen Bewohner. GsD kommt die Vegetation  langsam aber sicher "in die Puschen"


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Servus Eva-Maria

Super Foto ... wenn es jetzt noch ein klein wenig Größer wäre ... so 1000 * xxx ... es wäre Perfekt


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Helmut, meinst Du diese Größe??
Oder verstehe ich Dich jetzt gänzlich falsch?
Habe übrigens heute noch eine __ HOSTA gefunden, werde ich morgen extra für Dich fotografieren.
Ich habe sie in eine Ecke verbannt, damit ich "das Elend" nicht sehen muß (Schneckenfraß) und war nicht schlecht erstaunt, als ich feststellte, daß sie dieses Jahr noch nicht "heimgesucht" wurde.. Foto morgen, versprochen!


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Guten morgen Eva-Maria

Ja, genau diese Größe meinte ich ... jetzt kann man auch Details erkennen 

Es freut mich das diese __ Hosta von den __ Schnecken verschont wurde ... freue mich schon auf das Foto


----------



## Majaberlin (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Oh ja, jetzt sieht man das wirklich viel besser! Eine wunderschöne Anlage! Da kommt man richtig ins Schwärmen!
Schade, dass wir das nicht live sehen können ... wir wären sehr gerne zum Treffen gekommen, aber mein Mann hat dieses WE Bereitschaftsdienst und da tauscht niemand mit ihm, weil fast alle im Urlaub sind. Aber wir freuen uns schon auf Bilder!


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Das Trio ist umgezogen.... jetzt haben sie endlich "große, weite Welt" 
Sie schwimmen seit heute im Folienteich, haben jede Menge "Kumpels" und haben recht erstaunt "geschaut"!


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Vorhin "kochte" der Teich!
Die Fische spielten regelrecht verrückt, was war da los?
Als ich hin bin und sah, um was es ging, flugs die Kamera geschnappt, die immer griffbereit auf dem Tisch liegt - man weiß ja nie 

Ein Strang Laich, wahrscheinlich Schneckenlaich, so 7 - 8 cm lang,  trieb im Wasser, sank ab und los ging es... die Schlacht war eröffnet!

Einer der __ Shubunkin schnappte ihn sich und bemühte sich, ihn regelrecht zu verschlingen...
 

Die Rechnung hatte er allerdings ohne den Rest der Truppe gemacht, alle Shubunkin und Sarasa stürzten sich auf den vermeintlich Glücklichen...
 

Die Sarasa mutiger, griffen an...
 

Es wurde gezerrt, attackiert... was das Zeug hielt....
 

Geschafft, "boah alles meins, ist der groß".....
 

Ging natürlich nicht gut, ein Shubunkin schnappte ihn sich erneut... verfolgt von allen Anderen
 

Wohin er sich auch wendete, ständig kam ihm einer der anderen Fischis in die Quere und versuchte erneut sein Glück....
 

Der größte Sarasa ließ nicht locker und griff immer wieder an.....
 

Schlußendlich verschwand der Laichstrang dann aber doch in dem Shubunkin, der Stärkere hatte die Schlacht für sich entschieden!


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Bei tollem Wetter heute noch ein paar Bider der Fischis gemacht.
Eine erste Libelle machte eine kurze Verschnaufpause, schade, ich hatte leider nur das kleine Objektiv auf der Kamera.


----------



## Erdmuta (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Och menno, das sind ja superschöne Schnappschüsse, da kann Mann / Frau glatt neidsch werden


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Uta,
freue mich, daß Dir die Schnappschüsse gefallen!

Hier möchte ich dann kurz unsere "Seerosenwuchshilfe", Marke Eigenbau, präsentieren.
Die Texas Dawn in einen Eimer gesetzt, diesen mit einem Benzel an die Eisenstange geknüpft, ins Wasser gelassen.
Wachsen die Seerosenblätter aus dem Wasser.... wird der Eimer tiefer gehängt.
Wir hoffen, daß wir bis zum TT den Eimer auf dem Teichgrund stehen haben.... Sonne, bitte scheine!


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Die Texas Dawn, die gestern noch ihre 3 Blätter eine Handbreit unter Wasser hatte... wie von Zauberhand waren sie dann heute morgen "obenauf"!
Wenn alle Pflanzen so schnell wachsen würden wie die Seerosen, es wär' nicht auszuhalten
An dieser Stelle nochmals meinen herzlichen Dank an Eugen... für die sehr interessante und lehrreiche chatrunde gestern Abend!
 

Mein Lieblings-Sarasa wechselt gerade wieder die Farben... geht wieder in seine Ursprungsfarbgebung zurück, bis auf die Flossen. Am Körper hat sich das Schwarz wieder in lachsrot bzw. weiß rückgefärbt zum größten Teil. Hat da jemand eine Erklärung dafür?
War dieses "ganze Theater" mit dem Farbwechsel doch NUR wegen der Laichzeit?
Ich war nicht schlecht erstaunt heute, als ich ihn "so normal" sah. Vor 2 Tagen schaute das noch ganz anders aus...


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

kleines update zu meinem Lieblings-Sarasa.
Er ist so gut wie komplett in seine ursprünglichen Farben zurückgewechselt.
 

Dann gab es, zumindest für uns, eine kleine Sensation in unserem Teich.
Blumenelese entdeckte eine __ Teichmuschel.....
Diese war vor dem Winter auf eine Tiefe von 1,20 m angesiedelt.
Heute fand Christine sie auf einem Absatz von ca. 50 cm, leicht geöffnet.
 

Unsere Bitterlinge hochzeiten momentan... und die __ Bitterling-Männchen strichen immer wieder über die Muschel.
 

Wie gut, daß "Jonny" aufpassen wird, daß nicht zu viele, kleine Bitterlinge auf einmal in unserem Teich leben werden.


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Ergänzung:

Als wir die Muschel entdeckten, wurde sie gerade von einem __ Bitterling-Mädchen und fünf Bitterling-Knaben heftig umlagert....Vaterschaftsklagen dürften also zwecklos sein 

(Und die Kamera natürlich schon gut im Auto verstaut ?)


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

An anderer Stelle im Teich, im absoluten Flachwasserbereich... heute eine "Kinderstube" entdeckt. Ganz viele Minis schwimmen da herum.
 
Gerade mal tief genug, daß sich die Gold-Bitterlinge hinwagen, keine Chance für "Jonny", den Sonnenbarsch.


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Die erste __ Iris im Teich... große Freude!
 

Drei der erst kürzlich eingesetzten Seerosen, Zwerge, schieben Knospen.
Kann's gar nicht erwarten


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Tumult an einer zweiten __ Teichmuschel....
 

Christine, hier geht's jetzt nicht mehr nur um "Vaterschaftsklagen zwecklos", hier ist jetzt zu klären, wer überhaupt "Vadder & Modder" sind


----------



## Goldi2009 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs!   Einfach schön, die kleinen Fische zu beobachten.

Ich habe heute auch ein kleines Fischchen in meiner Pumpe beim reinigen entdeckt und, muss es zugeben, in Sicherheit gebracht.   Wenn ich schon mal Nachwuchs habe, ziehe ich es auf, bis es ein paar cm hat.


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Gestatten, ich heiße "Jonny"... und passe hier auf!


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Ein Tütchen "bunte Teichblumen-Mischung" hatte ich im Frühbeet vorgezogen, dann geteilt und in diverse Terracotta-Amphoren eingesetzt.
Jetzt blühen sie derart schön...
 

 


Die Sarasa sind alle in ihre Ursprungsfarben zurück gewechselt. Keiner hat mehr irgendwo "schwarze Punkte/Flecken".
 

Unser kleiner "Mutig" in alter Pracht.
 

Allen noch einen schönen Sonntag - nach DEM Sieg der deutschen Mannschaft in SA wird dies sicherlich auch der Fall sein


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Ein Neuzugang an unserem Teich.
Harald kurz losgefahren, um Eis zu kaufen... und nicht nur Eis heimgebracht


----------



## Inken (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Wow, ein __ Trompetenbaum! 

Und wo ich eure Teichlandschaft kenne, kann ich sagen: er passt sehr gut dorthin! Und wird einmal viel Schatten spenden! Toll!  

Harald ist doch wirklich ein Guter!


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

das "__ Schnecken-Buffett" ist eröffnet


----------



## Goldi2009 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

einfach schön, gell? Das man sich mal darüber freut, einfach den Schneckchen beim Fressen zuzusehen, hätte man nicht gedacht, oder?  
Ich habe vor kurzem mit den Pflanzen ein paar __ Schnecken bekommen, die ich erst mal separiert habe, da ja der Teichumbau bevorsteht und ich sie, da sie noch sehr klein sind, evtl. nicht mehr finde.

Freue mich immer auf Bilder von Deinem Teich!


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Unser Teich scheint die schlimme Hitzeperiode gut weggesteckt zu haben, den Fischen geht es auch prima.
Wasserwerte werden regelmäßig gezogen, alles gut!
Die Seerosen treiben jede Menge Blüten, was mich sehr freut.
Bild vor 1 Stunde aufgenommen.


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Der Teich lädt richtig zum Entspannen ein - gefällt mir sehr gut, gerade mit der Abendsonne wirkt er sehr beruhigend.
Irgendwie kann man sich an Teichbildern nie sattsehen!


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Was heute als "lieblicher Sommertag" begann,
wurde nachmittags gegen 16 Uhr gründlich revidiert.
Es zog ein Gewitter auf, dazu Starkregen, daß wir glaubten,
der Teich würde überlaufen!
 

Jetzt ist GsD wieder Normalität eingekehrt... schaut aber so aus, als wenn da noch mehr kommen würde im Laufe der Nacht.


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute gegen Abend war regelrecht liebliche Spätsommeridylle.
Habe mich an den Teich gesetzt, einen Kaffee geschlürft und Fischis gefüttert.
Gemein wie ich bin... das Futter in den randnahem Flachwasserbereich gegeben und die Kamera im Anschlag gehabt.
Fischis werden immer zutraulicher. Die Sarasa sehen herrlich aus, in ihren Farben als auch vom glänzenden Schuppenkleid, schier und proper.
 

 

Jonny, den ich in den letzten Tagen, immer wieder mit Regenwürmern aus dem Hangbeet gefüttert habe, kommt jetzt auch immer mit nach ganz vorn. Er scheint seinen Argwohn gegen mich langsam zu verlieren.
 

Ach ja, die TT-Pflanzinsel... wir freuen uns jeden Tag darüber. Leider will sie noch nicht wirklich vermoosen am Rand, hoffe, daß sie im nächsten Jahr schön "umgrünt" ist
 

Noch ein paar andere Plänzkes, die derzeit wunderschön blühen....
   

... und die Trauben reifen


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

3 Jungfische, auf deren Entwicklung wir sehr gespannt sind...


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hi all,
der Jungfisch ganz rechts im letzten post....
schaut heute so aus, das Umfärben geht sehr schnell:
 

Und für eine ganz spezielle userin hier, unsere 3 Blauen


----------



## buddler (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

schöne fische,gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## Inken (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Ja, die Blauen sind wirklich klasse! 
Leider hat unser letzter blauer Shubi (mein schönster Vererber..  ) spurlos den Teich verlassen.. 

Solltest du mal blauen Nachwuchs haben..


----------



## Eva-Maria (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Jonny, im Juni diesen Jahres


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Ah, da isser ja wieder..der Jonny!
Sein Partner (oder Schwester/Bruder  ) ist bei mir in den Tiefen des Teiches verschwunden. Das letzte mal Ende September gesichtet. Er hat sich aber gut eingelebt. An dieser Stelle nochmal ein Merci an Doris!


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute hat es 8°C Außentemperatur, wundstill, daher fühlt es sich nicht wirklich kalt an.
Laub auf dem Teich abgekeschert und dabei schnell auf's Thermometer geschaut - 6°C Wassertemperatur.
Nichts desto trotz ist die Bande putzmunter, einzig Jonny hat sich wohl schon in sein Winterquartier verzogen.


----------



## Annett (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria.

Da hast Du aber eine hübsche, kunterbunte Bande im Teich.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich neben dem Laub auch die gammeligen Schwimmpflanzen entsorgen. Für den Teich bringen die rein gar nichts mehr, außer Nährstoffe hinein und überwintert bekommst Du sie so oder so nicht mehr.
Der beste Platz für sie ist jetzt der Komposter - sie zersetzen sich sehr schnell...


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hi Annett,
Du meinst die gammelige Wasserhyazinthe, die im Bild zu sehen ist.
Muß noch gemacht werden, da hast Du Recht


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute Nachmittag dann noch fix die Wasserhyazinthen aus dem Teich geklaubt.
War dann glatt ein Eimer voll.
Jetzt ist aber wirklich Schluß mit Teichpflege, alles andere passiert im Frühling.


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Die erste zahrte Eisschicht ziert den Teich...
Fische stehen immer noch ganz oben im Teich.
 

Abgetaucht, unter'm Eis, schaut es dann so aus.


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Das war's dann wohl für dieses Jahr.
Fischis sind auf Tauchstation...


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Bonsai Island... schneeverweht
 

Bambus
 

Gras am Teich
 

... und diesen Grazien kann das olle, weiße Zeug aber sowas von gestohlen bleiben!
   

Allen einen schön warmen, gemütlichen Abend daheim!


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Wintereinbruch von der härtesten Sorte.
Über Tag sind heute mal kurzerhand 10 cm Schnee gefallen, still und leise vor sich hin.

 

Man sah über Mittag gerade mal noch schemenhaft.. die Häuser.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Petra hat sich getrollt.
Über uns ist sie moderat hinweg gezogen.
Eine gut 15 cm dicke Schneeschicht hat sie uns beschert.
Den Teich kann man nur noch erahnen, das Luftrohr vom Eisfreihalter lugt noch eben durch den Schnee.
 

Ein wenig heller wird es hoffentlich heute noch!


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Gestern habe ich die ersten, grünen Spitzen im Teich entdeckt.
Vorhin gleich mal mit der Kamera festgehalten.
   

Bei annähernd 0°C jetzt, leichten Regen-Graupel-Schnee-Schauern... die Fischis
bewegungslos bei 15 - 20 cm Tiefe.


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin zusammen,
vor wenigen Wochen noch schneeverweht - Bonsai Island - heute hat man das Gefühl.... es geht los, der Frühling!
 

Der Teich GsD auch wieder komplett eisfrei,
Fischis hungrig. Einen kleinen Schwarm Jungfische gesichtet, so 5 Stück, mächtig gewachsen sind diese. 
Die Sarasa und 3 blauen __ Shubunkin hingegen scheinen an Größe nicht zuzulegen, merkwürdig!


----------



## Redlisch (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo,

ich erwische mich auch schon wieder öfters beim Teich und werde schon ganz wuschelig und will schaffen ...

Aber ob es das jetzt wirklich war mit dem Winter oder er nochmal zurück kommt, das ist alles sehr unsicher :?

Wir werden wohl die nachsten 2 Wochen tagsüber auf Plus bleiben, Nachts bekommen wir aber wieder Frost ... Die Wettermodelle spucken alle 6h wieder andere Ergebnisse aus :evil

Also mal abwarten und schauen was da noch kommt.

Für die Fische ist dieses auf und ab sichr Stress pur ...

Axel


----------



## Nikolai (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

Dein Bonsai-Island sieht ja echt toll aus. Das bringt mich auf eine menge Ideen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Pssst Nikolai,
sowas Tolles kriegt man geschenkt, wenn man das TT ausrichtet
Du verstehst?


----------



## Nikolai (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*



> Du verstehst?



Aha    

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## toschbaer (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

AXO,
jetzt denkt Herbi...... ...: Nee- Nee 

Ach Eva,
mit dem __ Moos das wird noch!  
Sieht doch- jetzt- auch gut aus!
Wir sollten mal einen Bonsai- Schnippelkurs anbieten! 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Fände ich richtig gut, Friedhelm!
Damit die Bonsais auch schön bleiben.


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Von Samstag auf Sonntag gab es einen regelrechten Schneesturm,
das Resultat am Sonntagmorgen....

 

Ich kann das weiße Zeug nicht mehr sehen... auch wenn jeder sagt, daß es erst Mitte Februar ist. Egal, ich möchte, daß der Frühling JETZT einzieht


----------



## Vera44 (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria!

Ich bin ganz Deiner Meinung


----------



## newbee (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Och ich kann das gar ned Verstehen

Bei uns sind es so im Schnitt zw. 11 und 14,5 grad
Frühling pur


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Endlich, zum 4. Mal in diesem Winter ist der Teich nun komplett aufgetaut.
Die Fischis sind wohl noch ganz irritiert.
Momentan sind wir noch verlustfrei, ich hoffe, daß es so bleibt!


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute mal ein paar Koifutter-Kügelchen in den Teich geworfen, wollte doch wissen, ob die ganze Bande noch da ist... alle da.
Selbst Sonnenbarsch Jonny zeigte sich an vertrauter Stelle und wurde prompt mit einem dickem __ Regenwurm belohnt.
Im Pflanzenbecken sind schon zig & zig kleinste __ Schnecken vorhanden, ich freue mich riesig.
Nur keine __ Frösche, nicht einen einzigen, haben wir bis dato, schade!


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Unser Tugendwächter Jonny stieg heute auf,
ließ sich einige Regenwürmer gut schmecken,
und sonnte sich dann ein wenig im wärmeren Wasser.
 

2 Sarasa, die Bande hat Kohldampf!


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute haben wir einen TWW durchgeführt.
Ungefähr 3000 Liter rausgepumpt, teilweise das Hangbeet damit ordentlich gewässert,
den Rest in den Garten geleitet, der Rasen hatte es auch bitter nötig.
Aufgefüllt mit Leitungswasser, Brunnenwasser ist derzeit nicht geeignet, die Landwirte haben ordentlich Gülle gefahren in den letzten Wochen.
     

Ach ja, und Fridolin war zu Besuch!


----------



## Inken (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Wie niedlich ist der denn!!! 

Aber sag' mal Eva, habt ihr noch nicht einmal im Frühjahr Algen? Wenn ich eure sauberen Steine so sehe, kein Glitsch an der Folie, Wahnsinn! 

Ganz liebe..


----------



## Hexe_Mol (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*





> Ach ja, und Fridolin war zu Besuch!



der ist ja wohl superdupersüß! 
fridolin, wenn du mal die __ nase voll hast von den 2 großen "komischen eichhörnchen" in eva-marias garten, dann wüsste ich nen schönen, garantiert hundefreien hexengarten...


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin, ihr Lieben!
Inken, wir haben Algen, Schwebealgen, das Wasser hat eindeutig einen Grünstich.
Das trotzdem sehr klare Wasser führe ich auf den Einstz von EM zurück und die Nutzung des EM-Injektors für den "Fische-Wellness-Sprudel"

Anja, Fridolin liebt unsere Hunde. Er macht sich oft einen Spaß daraus, sie ein wenig zu ärgern.
Dazu nimmt er hinten den Zaun, rennt bis zur Mitte, wartet bis die Mädels angeschossen kommen, um dann 1,2,3.. an das Ende des Zauns zu springen, von dort mit 2 Sätzen hoch in Nachbar's __ Birke... und zu schimpfen wie ein Rohrspatz. Hätte er Haselnüsse oder ähnliches, ich glaube, er würde damit nach den Hunden werfen.
Dieses Schauspiel ist wirklich köstlich. Er timed es so gut, daß mir manchmal fast das Herz stehenbleibt, sooooo dicht sind ihm die beiden Schnuten dann auf den Fersen.
Das Bild entstand, als die Hunde oben auf der Terrasse auf ihrem Hundebett schliefen, Fridolin hielt Ausschau, wo sie denn wohl steckten.
Hier regnet es heute, gut für den Garten. Ich muß die Kübel nciht gießen


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute haben wir erstmalig die Fische gefüttert.
Fische schauen alle gut aus, haben den Winter gut überstanden.
Die Saison kann starten!


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Was so ein paar richtig warme Tage doch ausmachen!
Die __ Schnecken .... im Rudel
 

Die Jungfische 2010 sonnen sich im Flachwasser, sind jetzt so ca. 5 - 6 cm lang.
 

__ Gänsekresse und Sumpfdotter am Bachlauf in voller Pracht


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hi Anja,
weil er Dir so gut gefällt... der Fridolin,
hier 2 Bilder von ihm hinten auf dem Zaun.
Erst hockt er da ganz still.... wartet, daß die Hunde angeflitzt kommen...
 

dann gibt er richtig Gas, immer nur so 'nen halbe Meter vor den Hunden..
 


und dann präsentiere ich mit stolzgeschwellter Brust...
unseren ersten __ Teichfrosch!
Heute entdeckt, schätze ihn mal auf 4 cm Körperlänge.
 

Heute gab es zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr Joghurt, mmmhhh legga... die Shubis und Sarasa sind ganz verrückt drauf.


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Glückwunsch zum Frosch Eva  
Na, bei Dir im Garten scheinen sich ja die Tiere wohl zu fühlen, wie man auf den Bildern gut sieht! 
Wie gehts denn deinen Sonnenbarschen? Meiner hat leider den Winter nicht überlebt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hi Daniel,
tut mir leid zu lesen, daß es Deinen Sonnenbarsch in die ewigen Jagdgründe getrieben hat.
Jonny, und bisher ist es ja nur ein Sonnenbarsch, geht es mehr als gut. Wenn man überhaupt von "handzahm" bei diesen Raubfischen reden kann, dann ist Jonny "handzahm". Er weiß genau, daß, wenn ich an den Teich komme, meist einen leckeren, fetten __ Regenwurm für ihn habe. Er kommt immer sofort angeschossen, wenn ich an den Teich trete.
Den Regenwurm läßt er sich immer gut schmecken.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Was für ein traumhaft schöner Karfreitag, wettertechnisch!
Wir waren den ganzen Tag draussen, bis gerade eben.
Mir ist heute ein Schnappschuss geglückt, auf den ich richtig stolz bin - sämtlich unsere Teichbewohner auf einem Bild.
 

Euch allen ein schönes Oster-Wochenende... und fahrt vorsichtig.
Die Biker sind wieder unterwegs, bei dem schönen Wetter.


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

__ Fieberklee blüht!


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hier gibt es augenscheinlich einen regelrechten Schmaus, ich schätze mal Laich.
Selbst die großen Shubis versuchten, in diese Flachwasserzone vorzudringen, passte aber nicht.


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute war der Teufel los... im Teich!
Die __ Shubunkin waren im Hochzeitswahn.
Wir haben augenscheinlich 2 weibliche, blaue Shubis und 1 männlichen, blauen Shubi.
Der rote Shubi scheint auch ein Männchen zu sein.
Bei den Sarasa kristallisiert auch langsam heraus, daß wir lediglich 1 Weibchen, dafür aber 3 Männchen haben. Zumindest war dies beim "Hochzeitstumult" heute so zu interpretieren.
Jonny war der einzige, den das alles kalt ließ heute.
     

   

Und dann gibt es noch ein paar highlights am Teich.
Aus 1,20 m Tiefe wachsen die Unterwasserpflanzen hoch, daß es nur so die Freude ist.
Die Seerose im Vordergrund steht auf der 60-er Stufe.
 

Die Zwerge machen sich ebenfalls klasse.
 

Die ersten Allium beginnen zu blühen.
 

Die größte Überraschung war allerdings der __ Spaltgriffel. Bedingt durch die Haltung im WK... blüht er bereits.


----------



## Springmaus (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo,,

hast wieder tolle Bilder gemacht 

Und so super klares Wasser  wie machst Du das ?


Und deine Shubis sind einfach toll

Doris


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hi Doris,
danke für Dein Kompliment, darüber freue ich mich sehr.
Diese Wasserqualität kommt vermutlich von den Unterwasserpflanzen.... und dann benutze ich ja regelmäßig 2 - 3x pro Jahr "EM" = Effektive Mikroorganismen. Das erste Mal im Frühjahr, wenn das Wasser konstant 10°C minimum hat.
Mehr ist da nicht.


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Aus 1,20 m Tiefe wächst es hoch.. und will augenscheinlich auch bald ganz unscheinbar blühen
 

Wasserschwertlilie
 

Sumpfgoldfelberich
 

und die ganze Bande, hungrig, wie immer


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Am Teich heute __ Libellen, eine schöner als die andere.
   

Und dann hatten wir ja Zuwachs gekriegt, einen zweiten Sonne´nbarsch-Mann.
Die anfängliche Schüchternheit hat er aber abgelegt
 

Und unser Vogelhaus, welches direkt am Teich steht, hat heute eine Dachbegrünung erhalten.
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das zurechtwächst.


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Das Wasser wird jeden Tag klarer, wir freuen uns riesig!
     

Die __ Veilchen Blau, am Teich, über und über mit Knospen voll.


----------



## Goldi2009 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

schön, wie sich der Teich immer weiter entwickelt! Er sieht schon so gewachsen aus. Bei mir kümmern die Pflanzen noch etwas...

Liebe Grüße

Anne


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hi Anne,
danke, wir freuen uns auch riesig, daß er sich so gut anläßt!
Heute habe ich (für mich) eine sensationelle Entdeckung gemacht.
Dieses Prachtexemplar, so auf knapp 80 cm Tiefe, hochgeholt und rasch fotografiert.
Sie hat die Größe einer __ Weinbergschnecke, so groß habe ich sie noch nie gesehen!
 

Ein schönes We wünsche ich.


----------



## Nikolai (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

es sieht aus als wäre es eine Apfelschnecke. Bisher glaubte ich, die würden die Kälte bei uns nicht vertragen. Zumindest hatte ich kein Glück damit.
Was sind Deine Erfahrungen damit?

gruß Nikolai


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Nikolai,
vielen Dank für den Tipp mit der Apfelschnecke.
Habe natürlich gleich gegooglet und Apfelschnecke scheint es nicht wirklich zu sein
Der Körper der Schnecke, die ich hier im Teich habe, hat viel Ähnlichkeit mit dem eines Tigerschnegels, von der Färbung her - schaut bei einer Apfelschnecke total anders aus.
Die Größe eines Apfels hat unser Teichbewohner auch nicht, eher gerade so.. Größe __ Weinbergschnecke und das gibt es bei adulten Sumpfdeckelschnecken schon, lt. wiki.
Nun bin ich kein Schneckenexperte, vll. hat ja einer der anderen user noch eine Idee, um was es sich hier handeln könnte.


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute im Pflanzenteich gefunden..... 
Zwecks Doku ein flacheres Glasschalengefäß mit Teichwasser befüllt, anschl. gleich zurück in den Teich.


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Der größte unserer 3 Teiche.
Superklares Wasser, Top-Wasserwerte, Fischis gesund, Bewuchs kommt langsam richtig gut, 
wir sind mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

So, das schaut aber ziemlich sicher nach adulter __ Sumpfdeckelschnecke aus...
dieses Exemplar lebt im Pflanzenteich, heute gesehen.
 

Und dann haben wir einen weiteren "Tröööötttt-Zugang"...


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Der Unterwasserdschungel,
schöne Versteckmöglichkeiten


----------



## Springmaus (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

_Hallo,

das schaut richtig gut aus 

_


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

... und schwups... haben sie die Farbe gewechselt.
Vor 14 Tagen noch naturfarben graubraun... jetzt in weiß/orange oder ganz orange,
einige der Jungfische aus dem letzten Jahr, mehr rechts im Bild...


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute mal ein wenig "Teichputz" gehalten und den Unterwasserdschungel ein bißchen gelichtet.
Diesem __ Teichfrosch wurde es irgendwann zu bunt und er brachte sich in vermeintliche Sicherheit ....
 

Nur gut, daß wir draussen waren, sonst hätte es bei Adebars heute vielleicht Froschchenkel gegeben. Wehe ihm!!!


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Der Unterwasserdschungel ist wirklich beachtlich! 

Irgendwie wollen die UW-Pflanzen bei uns nicht so recht gedeihen.
Na, vielleicht kommts ja noch. Aber zu dem __ Hornkraut habe ich ja hier von mehreren schon gelesen, dass es oft nicht so wirklich schön wird. Ich hab es jetzt mit __ Wasserpest versucht, mal schauen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Wir haben unseren UW-Dschungel gut um 1/3 zurückgeschnitten.
Nun können die einzelnen Pflanzen wieder nach oben wachsen und dabei hoffentlich ordentlich Nährstoffe ziehen
22°C Wassertemperatur, die Fische sind sehr gut drauf.
Die Wildfarbenen mausern sich z.T. ordentlich.
 

Der vor ungefähr 2 Monaten zugekaufte Sonnenbarsch hat seine Größe verdoppelt, ist jetzt so ca. 10 - 12 cm lang. Anfangs war er sehr scheu, mittlerweile erkennt er mich als seine "__ Regenwurm-Verwöhnerin" und taucht immer öfter blitzartig auf, wenn ich an den Teich trete.


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Gestern, 17.30 Uhr... ging's richtig zur Sache!


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Servus Eva-Maria

So ein Gewitter ist auch gerade bei uns nieder gegangen ... 

Lacken stehen
  

der Teich ist ganz eingetrübt


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Helmut,
da wird einem erst mal angst & bange, wenn das so kachelt.
Ich hatte gestern richtig Bauchweh.
Und eingetrübt hin oder her... euer Teich sieht einfach toll aus!


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Bei uns hat der Mi...__ reiher zugeschlagen!!:evil
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/65202&d=1275162441

Nr. 1 und Nr. 3 sind spurlos verschwunden, seitdem die beiden Mädels abends dem Reiher, leider hinter der gläsernen Terrassentür eingeschlossen, ordentlich einen Schreck eingejagt haben. Vermutlich haben wir noch Glück gehabt, daß es nur die beiden Sarasa erwischt hat.
Seitdem ist er GsD nicht wieder aufgetaucht.


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Wir sind stolz auf unseren kleinen, aber feinen "Pflanzenfilter-Teich".
Voll mit Pflanzen & Hunderten von __ Schnecken.
 

Blick über den großen und den 600er-Teich, derzeit alles gut.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Mal einen Blick in den Teich werfen?

Jonny, macht gerade einen auf dicke Hose
 

Unsere Sarasa- und Shubi-Jungfische aus dem letzten Jahr, an Double White.


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin zusammen,
Indian Summer ist hier angekommen...
hoffen wir, daß er mindestens 6 Wochen bleibt.
Der __ Spaltgriffel blüht wieder
 

die Myrrhe hat ein feines Gespinst
 

die Endless Summer benetzt von Morgentau


----------



## coach (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva - Maria ...

bin seit Anfang des Jahres hier im Forum und genauso begeistert wie du ... Hab meinen Teich letztes Jahr angelegt und werd auch immer "Teichverrückter" ... muß echt ein Virus sein ... wie hier oft beschrieben ... ich wollte dir nur einfach ein großes Lob aussprechen ... Ihr habt einen tollen Teich gebaut und das du hier über 2 Jahre so akriebisch berichtest ist schon ein  werd..... ich hab fast eine Stunde gbraucht um alles zu lesen ... es war aber sehr kurzweilig .. am besten find ich, das du am Anfang "auf keinen Fall" Fische wolltest .., und jetzt fast täglich darüber berichtest ...   .... 

Hab eine Frage ... was ist aus eurer Idee mit dem Sonnensegel geworden .. ?!?

Gruß aus dem flachem Ostfriesland 

Dieter


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Dieter,
vielen Dank für Deinen post, ich habe mich riesig gefreut über Deine Zeilen.
Ja, die Geschichte mit dem Sonnensegel.... da haben wir hin und her überlegt.
Schlußendlich haben wir uns für einen ersten "Teichbaum" entschieden, eine Catalpa.
Einen ersten Winter hat sie schon gut überstanden. Sollte es diesen Wintre auch wieder gutgehen, dann werden wir im nächsten Frühjahr eine zweite Catalpa ans andere Ende vom Teich setzen. Wir hoffen, daß wir damit dann... mit der Zeit eine gute Beschattung für die heißeste Zeit des Tages hinbekommen.
Sonnensegel in der benötigten Größe würden wir vermutlich nicht vernünftig befestigt kriegen, ohne daß wir Metallpfähle einsetzen müßten, die die Optik doch erheblich beeinträchtigen würden. Wir haben ein wenig rumexperimentiert... sah ziemlich scheußlich aus... so kam's dann zur Catalpa, schaut klasser & natürlich aus


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Bei herrlichem Wetter heute... war die Bande doch fix unterwegs.
Betteln was das Zeugs hält, ist schon toll anzuschauen, wenn man an den Teich tritt.
Schwups, sind sie da 
 

Allen usern ein schönes WE!


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Ist dies eines der letzten schön warmen Wochenenden mit viel Sonnenschein?
Der Teich ist so klar, man schaut bis auf den Grund.
Der Unterwasser-Dschungel richtig dicht, die Fische munter & vergnügt rumschwimmend,
noch kein bißchen träge, obwohl wir schon einige Nächte, bedingt durch sternklaren Himmel, leichte Nachtfröste hatten.


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Der Winter ist im Teich angekommen.
Für ein paar Tage hatten wir schon eine hauchdünne Eisschicht drauf, diese ist GsD noch einmal verschwunden. Aktuell haben wir milde 8°C, die Fische stehen träge in ca. 1 m Tiefe.
Es ist jedoch nicht zu leugnen, daß der Winter in vollem Anmarsch ist.


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Nach wie vor ist es beängstigend mild ... für "fast Winter".
Gestern waren es 10°C, heute sind es 7°C.
Die meisten Fischis schwimmen munter durch den Teich und langweilen sich augenscheinlich.
Kommen sofort angedüst, wollen Futter, gibt ´natürlich nix.


----------



## ron (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva Maria,

ist schon wie du sagst beängstigend. Hier haben wir den wärmsten Herbst seit es Wetteraufzeichnungen gibt. Auch wenn bei uns die Eisschicht dick genug zum Tanzen ist, ist es doch sehr mild. Gerade jetzt nur - 3.

Ein neues Rapport besagt, dass die Temperaturen hier im Norden möglicherweise 12 Grad steigen können. Das bezieht sich aber hauptsächlich auf die Wintertemperaturen. Es bedeutet, dass die Winter kürzer werden. Und dass die Tundra länger Zeit hat auf zu tauen, mit allen Probleme, die das mit sich führt. 

Palme in Oslo wird es trotzdem nicht geben. Dieser Sommer war der nässte seit 111 Jahren und der Durchschnittstemperatur war eigentlich überraschend hoch. Nur das es kaum einer gemerkt hat, weil die durchschnittliche Tagestemperaturen niedriger lagen. Weil es aber so viel bewölkt war kühlte es in der Nacht nicht ab.

Unsere Terrasse am Teich haben wir in diesem Jahr nur ausnahmsweise genutzt. 

Gleichzeitig ist es aber wichtig, die Wärme zu geniessen wenn sie da ist. Natürlich tragen wir als Einzelpersonen dazu bei, was mit der Erde geschieht und es gibt keinen Grund unser Verhalten nicht zu überdenken oder nicht um zu stellen wo es möglich wäre. Aber die Änderung ist im Gange und damit müssen wir leben im hier und jetzt. Dann ist es auch OK die Sonne und Wärme zu geniessen wenn sie da sind.

LG

Ron


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Wohl wahr Ron,
JEDER sollte sein Scherflein dazu beitragen, daß eine Klimakatastrophe verhindert wird.
Hier hat es um Punkt 11 Uhr mit Schneeregen begonnen, der jetzt in konstanten Schneefall übergegangen ist. Temps heute deutlich frischer als gestern, mal gerade 3°C.


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Herr __ Reiher wollte soeben zu Besuch kommen.
GsD waren die Mädels draussen, so blieb er dann doch lieber in sicherem Abstand.
Landete in der Tanne bei der Nachbarin, uuupppsss, sehr wacklige Angelegenheit heute.
Also doch besser enttäuscht von dannen __ fliegen...


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Bei 12°C Außentemperatur sind die Fischis mehr als munter.


----------



## Springmaus (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo,

ja meinen gehts genauso bei 11°

Nur mein liebling ist immer noch nicht aufgetaucht:beten hoffentlich schläft der nur!

 Wie immer tolle Bilder bzw. tolle Fische!


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Die Hoffnung auf einen eisfreien Winter durften wir Ende Januar begraben.
Binnen Tagen fielen die Temperaturen, Rekordtiefe war dann -18°C Anfang Februar.
Seit einigen Tagen bewegen wir uns wieder im Plusbereich, die letzten Nächte nur noch -3°C.
Schneeregen gestern tat sein übriges...
die Flachwasserzone ist eisfrei, im tieferen Bereich hat die Eisdecke immer noch eine Stärke von gut 20 cm.
Es geht aber schon los... Sumpfvergissmeinnicht treiben
 

Der kleine Teich, der uns reinweg als Pflanzenfilter dient, ist schon komplett eisfrei und die Sumpfvergissmeinnicht sind schon deutlich weiter....
 

Eine Seerosenknospe, die Ende Oktober hochkam, nicht mehr blühte und vergessen wurde, abzuschneiden...
 

und die eine oder andere bizarre "Eisblume"


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Der teich komplett aufgetaut,
derzeit 8°C Wassertemperatur an der Oberfläche.
Heute die Flachwasserzone begonnen zu säubern, altes Laub rausgefischt und rückgeschnitten...
 

aufmerksam beobachtet von der Bande,
zumindets bei den mehrjährigen Fischen bis dato keine Verluste.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute, auch wenn das Wetter nicht so schön war wie gestern,
ran an den Teich und mit dem Frühjahrsputz begonnen.
Viele Pflanzen schlagen bereits aus, Zeit, daß der "alte Gammel" langsam wegkommt.
Im 600er haben wir gut Wasser abgelassen, das alte Zeugs mit frischem Brunnenwasser rausgespült, abgekeschert zum großen Teil, ein wenig nachgeschnitten.
   

__ Teichrosen starten bereits durch,
   

__ Sumpfdotterblume ist auch schon gut dabei, __ Wollgras macht auch schonm vorwärts
                  

selbst die __ Krebsschere sieht recht ordentlich aus - für unsere Verhältnisse
 

Dann Wasser wieder aufgefüllt.
 

Den Druckfilter in Betrieb genommen,
zwei weitere Pumpen in Gang gesetzt,
nächste Woche wird dem großen Teich zu Leibe gerückt.
Auch dort möchten wir einen ersten, großzügigen Wasserwechsel vornehmen.
Die Fische scheinen topfit zu sein.. und würden wohl schon zu gern gefüttert werden.


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute ging's los,
ganz zaghaft und leise... aber definitiv "quaaaaaakkkk" 
Dann erwischte ich ihn auch mit der Kamera
 

Diese "weiße Sumpfdeckel" lebt mittlerweile das dritte Jahr in unserem Teich
und ist putzmunter.
Für's Foto mußte ich mich regelrecht beeilen, da sie "davonstürmen" wollte


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Ein netter Gast am/im Teich


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin zusammen,
30 cm Eisdecke und erhebliche Kahlfröste im März
konnten ihr nix anhaben, tapfer ist sie!


----------



## Darven (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

hallo Eva-Maria,
wow hast Du einen schönen Teich (Teichgrund!) auf dm Foto mit der Kröte,  aus was ist der Teichgrund :? sieht aus als hättest Du ihn poliert - so soll es auch bei mir ausschaun, aber nur wenn ich nicht jede wWoche staubsaugen muss


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin Marlies,
danke für das nette Kompliment!
Hier wird nix poliert
Auf dem Krötenbild siehst Du ein Stückchen Steinfolie, welches wir vor die eigentliche Teichfolie gegeben haben, schaut einfach besser aus.
Insgesamt haben wir viele UW-Pflanzen im Teich und reichlich Bepflanzung im Uferbereich.
Hinzu kommt, daß wir seit letztem Jahr einen Druckfilter laufen haben und die Anzahl der Fische bewußt klein halten. Die beiden __ Sonnenbarsche passen da schon gut auf....
Wir verzichten ganz bewußt auf Chemie, füttern die Fische auch eher selten. 
2 x pro Jahr, im Frühling, Abstand 4 Wochen, gebe ich 1 Liter EM (Effektive Mikroorganismen) auf 10.000 Liter Teichwasser. Dazu schöpfe ich 1 Gießkanne Teichwasser, gebe den Liter EM rein, gut umrühren, setze die Brausetülle drauf und gieße das Gemisch wiedr zurück in den Teich, schön um den Teich rumgehend, damit das EM gleich gut verteilt ist. Die Fische sind auch ganz narrisch auf das Zeug. 
Es gibt geteilte Meinung, ob & was hilft, wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht, daß unser Teich, so wie wir ihn fahren, stabil und für Flora & Fauna gut eingestellt zu sein scheint.
Hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein paar nützliche Infos vermitteln.


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Zwischen dem 600er Teich und der großen Pfütze... lagen bisher Kiesel.
Vor einigen Wochen habe ich mir endlich den Wunsch erfüllt, diesen Bereich auch zu bepflanzen und bin sehr glücklich damit.
U. a. hatte ich eine __ Küchenschelle eingesetzt, normale Größe.
Diese hat sich prächtig entwickelt, so schön hat hier noch nie eine geblüht.
 

Und der kleine Pflanzenfilter startet dieses Jahr wohl auch so richtig durch,
ich freue mich sehr.


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Er ist wieder da.... Caruso.
Noch ganz allein des nächstens, hört man ihn ganz leise "quaaak, quaaakkk",
Antwort kommt aus dem Graben hinter unserem Grundstück


----------



## Darven (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

hi Eva-Maria,
hoffentlich sieht er meine kleine Blindschleiche nicht, ob die ihm wohl schmecken würde? 

ach, wär´s doch schon 2013.....dann hätt ich (mit etwas Glück) auch schon 1-2 so schöne Bilder  ) 
so muss ich mich mit meinen eigenen Fehlern rumplagen, lieber wäre es mir schon, es wären die Fehler anderer


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hi Marlies,
so eine kleine Blindschleiche habe ich live noch nie gesehen,
danke für's Zeigen!


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin zusammen!
Endlich, endlich ist eine potentielle Braut eingetroffen...
und er bringt ihr Ständchen um Ständchen...


----------



## Connemara (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Wie schön!!! 

Ich möchte auch ein Froschpärchen haben !


----------



## Springmaus (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo

man man Eva-Maria tolltoll

Ich beneide Dich


----------



## Redlisch (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo,

hier ist die Sonnenterrasse im Filterteich:

 

mittlerweile sitzen sie zu 4. drauf, sobald die Sonne scheint.

4 weitere sind im großen Teich.

Axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin zusammen,
Caruso .... er beschallt uns mit seinen "Quaaaaaaarien",
 

Miss Piggy lauscht hingebungsvoll


----------



## Darven (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

einfach hinreißend! Deine Kleinen 
Deine Fotos sind aber auch Klasse.


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Marlies,
ich freue mich sehr, daß Dir meine Foddos gefallen.
In Bälde folgen weitere....
einen schönen Abend wünsche ich


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin zusammen,
sie __ fliegen wieder, zwar erst einige, aber immerhin.... __ Heidelibellen


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Servus Eva-Maria

Da hast ein Paarungsrad schön fotografiert, allerdings nicht von einer Heidelibelle, sondern von einer "frühen Adonislibelle (Pyrrhosoma nymphula)".


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Helmut,
danke für die "Aufklärung"
Wieder was gelernt!


----------



## Pammler (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

Ich wollte auch mal einen Frosch mit "Luftballons" fotogrfieren, ist mir aber noch nicht gelungen und so sich paarende __ Libellen hab ich auch einige. Heute konnte ich sogar nem Plattbauchlibellenpärchen zusehnen.
Mich würde mal interessieren wie dein Teich sich im Gesamtbild entwickelt hat. Das letzte Foddo was ich gefunden habe ist schon ne Weile her.
Kannste mal bitte ein Update machen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin Thorsten,
herzlich gern
Los geht's.....
der kleine Pflanzenfilter oben
 

der große Teich links und rechts
  

der große Teich von der gegenüberliegenden Seite mit Pflanzinsel und UW-Dschungel, der den Fischen prächtige Versteckmöglichkeiten bietet
 

das neue Teichbeet zwischen dem großen Teich und dem zweiten Pflanzenfilter
rechte und linke Seite - endlich habe ich das "olle Kiesbeet" durch diese Bepflanzung ersetzen können
  

daran anschl. der zweite Pflanzenfilter, 600 Liter, unten
 

Fragen? Gern, immer her damit!


----------



## Pammler (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Danke,

sieht ja super aus! Echt traumhaft und auch ganz mein Geschmack mit den vielen Pflanzen und Steinen! 
​


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Vor dem Unwetter heute...
habe ich die __ Frösche beobachtet,
immer noch Liebe machen wollen, Caruso ist ein Nimmersatt
 

und das macht natürlich auch hungrig.
Witzig zu beobachten, wie er sich an seine Beute "ranschwimmt",
um den geeigneten Augenblick abzuwarten...
 

Pech gehabt, die __ Libellen waren schneller!


----------



## Springmaus (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo,

wie immer super Tolle Fotos toll

und dein Teich ist


----------



## Bambus Mami (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo, Eva-Maria!

Da ist Dir ja ein Wahnsinnsschnappschuss gelungen!!!! 
Der Caruso ist schon eintoller __ Hecht!!!!!
Wenn er nur nachts die Klappe halten würde...
Grüß mir den Quaker!!!

Kristin


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin zusammen!
Kristin, das Gequake ist nun GsD vollständig vorbei.
Insgesamt haben wir jetzt 6 __ Frösche im Teich, 3 große, 3 kleine.
Doris und Torsten, danke für Eure Komplimente, wir freuen uns auch jeden Tag über unsere Anlage. Es gibt immer wieder was Neues zu entdecken... und was Neues zu pflanzen.
War ich doch in so einem ausgesprochenen Teichladen, wo es neben Hunderten von Fischen auch massig verschiedene Teichpflanzen gab.
Ich habe natürlich ein paar Pflanzen mitgenommen, nachstehend die Bilder dazu:
__ Blutweiderich soll 1,80 m hoch werden, stand in dem shop auch am Teich, schaute klasse aus, hatte ihn auch genau so bereits bei einer Bekannten gesehen, zugegeben etwas neidisch, also mußte der mit.. mal schauen, wie er sich bei uns entwickeln wird
 

kannte ich überhaupt noch nicht, "__ Eidechsenschwanz", die kleinen, weißen Blüten schauen putzig aus
 

sehr filigran, "__ Papyrus-Pflanze", mal schauen, wie sie sich bei unseren Herbststürmen halten wird
 

im Frühjahr immer ein toller Blickfang, "Straußgoldfelberich"
 

und final... "weißes __ Hechtkraut", blaues haben wir ja bereits, daß es auch weißes gibt, war mir bis dato nicht bekannt..
 

Klasse Ausbeute, die Besitzerin des Ladens freute sich über meine Begeisterung.


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hey Eva-Maria,

ein tolles Fleckchen hast Du da geschaffen 
Das sieht alles wunderschön aus ... 

Mandy


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Danke Mandy,
wir freuen uns auch jeden Tag, daß wir uns haben dazu hinreißen lassen...
ein toller Platz, um die Seele baumeln zu lassen und zur Besinnung zu kommen, wenn es mal wieder richtig hektisch war.
Heute hat sich die Texas Dawn die Ehre gegeben
 

und Shubis & Sarasa sind topfit!!!
 

Hier strömt's gerade wieder nur so vom Himmel,
der Garten ist mehr als gut gewässert!
Peeeettrrrruuuuuuusss, hab' mal ein Einsehen, Dunnerkiel!!!!


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Das blaue __ Hechtkraut blüht
 

und hier ein repräsentativer Querschnitt über den Teichbesatz 
Andre, 
mein Lieblings-Sarasa... mit einem wunderschönen __ Schleierschwanz


----------



## Springmaus (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo,

 und Jonny immer dabei


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

der kürzlich gekaufte __ Blutweiderich..

 

bin mega-zufrieden


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Caruso, der olle Schwerenöter, flirtet immer noch rum
 

und sie fällt prompt darauf rein!
 

Die __ Libellen sausen nur so rum am Teich, herrlich anzuschauen


----------



## Kolja (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

tolle Fotos, besonders das von der Libelle.


----------



## Bambus Mami (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin, Eva-Maria!

Da sind Dir ja wieder tolle Fotos gelungen... 
Aber den __ Blutweiderich hast Du ja nur gepflanzt, weil Du auch so süße __ Frösche willst, die "Blutweiderich-Insekten-TV" gucken, oder? :beten

Weiter so
Bambus Mami


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

moin zusammen, vielen Dank für euer Lob,
darüber freue ich mich immer.
Getern Nachmittag ist mir ein besonderer Schnappschuss gelungen...
die am Teich stehende Hortensie hatte einen sehr speziellen Gast...
ein großes __ grünes Heupferd!


----------



## Springmaus (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo,

Wow  das ist Dir wirklich toll gelungen !!!


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

danke Doris,
ich freue mich immer, wenn euch Fotos gefallen.
Erstmalig, da auch erst in diesem Jahr gepflanzt, ziemlich genau vor 6 Wochen...
das weiße __ Hechtkraut blüht... und ikke stolz wie Bolle, wa!


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*



Bambus Mami schrieb:


> Moin, Eva-Maria!
> 
> Da sind Dir ja wieder tolle Fotos gelungen...
> Aber den __ Blutweiderich hast Du ja nur gepflanzt, weil Du auch so süße __ Frösche willst, die "Blutweiderich-Insekten-TV" gucken, oder? :beten



Soeben nahm eine Rauchschwalbe ein Bad und eine __ Bachstelze fing im Flug Mücken..
und die Fotos, nix zum Zeigen, grottenschlecht. Bis ich die richtigen Einstellungen hatte, waren die Herrschaften auf und davon..


----------



## Pammler (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

das glaub ich das du auf dein __ Hechtkraut stolz bist, ich hab seit diesem Jahr auch eines und freu mich mächtig das es blüht.


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

hi Torsten,
kann ich wohl sehr gut verstehen
Schön, daß es bei Dir auch geklappt hat
Wir haben heute die Hälfte des UW-Dschungels rausgeholt und einem anderen user hier vermacht. Nu' haben die Fischis zwar weniger zu verstecken, aber wir dafür wieder den besseren Durchblick. Spätestens im nächsten Jahr ist es eh' wieder zugewachsen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Nach der Räumaktion, trübte das Wasser doch ordentlich ein.
Heute, bei herrlichem Spätsommerwetter... Sicht bis auf den Grund!
Die RIESEN-Krebsscheren von Nicole... ein Traum anzuschauen!
Scheinen sogar noch etwas größer geworden zu sein,
diese steht auf der Stufe 50 cm
 

diese ist am Grund, bei gut 1m Tiefe.
 

... und DIE, tja die hat 'nen Durhmesser von gut 35 cm!!!
 

Möchte mich auf diesem Wege auch nochmals bei Nicole bedanken, hätte mir nie & nimmer träumen lassen,
daß dies solche Riesen werden!


----------



## Pammler (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Tolle Krebsscheren!
 Meine sind irgendwie verschwunden, habe dieses Jahr keine einzige von meinen 3en gesehen. Ich kann auch nicht auf den Grund schauen, ist jede menge __ Hornkraut und Seerosen drin. Vielleicht haben die Fische sie gefressen 
Und
<Neid an>
meine Sonnenblumen haben nur 10cm Durchmesser und sind grade mal nen Meter hoch geworden. 
<Neid Aus>


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

moin Torsten,
von den Sonnenblumen werde ich ein paar Samen abnehmen
und hoffe, im nächsten Jahr dann wieder solche "giants" zu kriegen.
Habe mir sagen lassen, daß es bei Sonnenblumen sehr auf die Erde ankommt, in die die Samen gesetzt werden. 
Wenn Du magst.... schicke ich Dir dann gern ein paar Samen


----------



## Pammler (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Es liegt wohl an der Erde, denn die Samen waren von gigantischen Sonnenblumen meines Schwiegervaters und bei mir sinds Mickerlinge geworden. Ich probiers mal mit guter Erde.
Danke fürs Angebot.


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Bei herrlichstem Spätsommerwetter gestern den ganzen Tag draussen verbracht....
und na klar, ein paar Bilder gemacht

Herbstdeko
 

auf dem Milchstern erwischt
 

immer noch emsig!
 

Demnächst bei prasselndem Kaminfeuer... Caipi mit selbstgezogenen Lemonen
 

Nach wie vor Sicht bis auf den Grund, was will man mehr
 

Allen eine schön sonnige erste Oktoberwoche!


----------



## muh.gp (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

habe gerade mehr als eine Stunde an Deinem Teich "verbracht", war sehr schön die Entwicklung zu sehen.

Tolle Fotos, tolle Doku, freu mich schon auf die Fortsetzungen!!!!!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Danke Holger,
da freue ich mich über soviel Lob!!
Ich werde ganz bestimmt weiter berichten.... noch ist ja GsD der Winter nicht angekommen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

.... bemerkte ich am 2. Oktober,
nu' isser da, der Winter... knackig kalt war es ja bereits die ganze letzte Woche,
seit Freitagnacht kriegen wir Schnee, mal Regen, heute kam 'ne ordentliche Schüppe runter


----------



## Springmaus (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo,

ja so schnell vergeht die Zeit oben noch wunderschöne farbenfrohe Bilder und

nun ist Winter!


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

.... ich sag' nur "Teich-JoJo"...
warm, kalt, warm... heute gute 10°C,
Fische putzmunter, schwimmen durch den Teich.
Soeben mal ein paar Kannen Wasser geschöpft, damit ich die Kübel im WiKa
hübsch feucht halten kann. Die Kübel auf Rollwagen nach draussen geschoben,
so hatte ich dann auch deutlich mehr Handlungsspielraum im WiKa.
Was da nicht schon wieder alles treibt, unglaublich
Hortensie, Geranie, Margeritenbäumchen, Olivenbäumchen, Schopflavendel,
und der __ Lorbeer fängt gar das Blühen an... 
Stecknadelkopfgroß, aber dank Macro gut zu sehen


----------



## Geisy (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Was ist WiKa?


----------



## PeterBoden (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*



Geisy schrieb:


> Was ist WiKa?



Winterkarten.


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin zusammen,
Peter war schon fast auf dem richtigen Weg, aber auch nur fast
WiKa = *Wi*nter*Ka*lthaus.
Aufgebaut schaut das so aus...
 

Wir sind in der glücklichen Lage, daß unsere Terrasse in einer Ecke von 2 Seiten vom Haus begrenzt ist und zusätzlich von oben fest überdacht dort.
So muss der GöGa nur einzelnen Panele aufstellen im Herbst, die verkeilt werden, nix schrauben/bohren. Zum Frühjahr wird das WiKa wieder abgebaut und die Panele platzsparend weggeräumt.
 

Mehr oder weniger 30 Kübel, die alle nicht winterhart sind, ziehen für einige Monate dort ein. Ist es entsprechend warm, treiben sie halt auch recht früh wieder. Dieses Frühjahr hatte ich bereits Ende April blühende Geranien draussen stehen,
die dann nochmals für einige Nächte wieder zurück ins WiKa mussten, als die Nachtfröste wieder auftraten. Zur Sicherheit bleibt das WiKa immer bis Ende Mai stehen, Abbau dauert ja nur Minuten.


----------



## Elfriede (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

Zwar konnte ich mit der Abkürzung WiKa bis jetzt auch nichts anfangen, aber so ein Winter- Kalthaus habe ich schon lange im Auge, jedenfalls jeden Herbst, wenn ich meine vielen, großen __ Kübelpflanzen ins Haus schaffen muss. Mein Wintergarten ist dafür nämlich schon längst zu klein geworden.

Wie kalt wird es denn in deiner nördlichen Wohngegend? Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass die abgebildeten Paneele auf deinen Fotos einen ausreichenden Frostschutz darstellen, jedenfalls nicht hier bei mir in Tirol, obwohl ich sogar eine dreiseitig von Hausmauern umgebene, überdachte Terrasse zur Verfügung hätte. Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen wie kalt dein Kalthaus im tiefen Winter wird? 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin Elfriede,
im Februar 2012 hatten wir 14 Tage lang bis zu -27°C,
selbst für norddeutsche Verhältnisse sehr, sehr kalt!
Im letzten Jahr, also Febr/März 2011 hatten wir fast 3 Wochen lang zwischen -15°C und -20°.
Das WiKa wird, so denn vonnöten, mit Styroporplatten, 5 cm stark, 1 m hoch,
und Luftpolsterfolie, gesamte Höhe, komplett eingedeckt... wenn wir solche Temperaturen erwarten.
Zusätzlich haben wir den ganzen Winter einen Gasofen im WiKa, der allerdings nur
auf Zündflamme läuft. Wir kommen mit 2 Gasflaschen über den ganzen Winter.
Als letzte Absicherung haben wir einen Frostwächter im WiKa, der anspringt, sollte
die Temperatur im WiKa unter +3°C fallen.
Haben wir Temperaturen im Plusbereich... wird die Tür regelmäßig über Tag aufgemacht.
Mit diesem Konzept fahren wir seit 5 Jahren sehr gut.
Ob dieses Konzept für Tirol passend wäre, mußt Du selbst entscheiden

Vorhin habe ich FREDDY erwischt,
Giralda machte mich auf ihn aufmerksam,
leider konnte ich ihn nur durch die Fensterscheibe erwischen...
auf der Vogelmensa
 

und am Teich mußte er die Walnuss nochmals neu greifen,
bissi groß für seine kleinen Pfoten


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

hi Elfriede,
extra schnell raus... Bilder für Dich gemacht
hoffe, dass erklärt es dann noch ein wenig besser


----------



## Elfriede (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

alles klar, -danke für deine Mühe!

So könnte ein WiKa auch bei mir funktionieren, denn kälter wird es hier bei uns auch nicht. Eher wird sich mein Mann dagegen stemmen, da ich dafür die Eingangsterrasse im Auge habe und ihm die Optik sicher mehr am Herzen liegt als meine Pflanzen. Nun, vielleicht kann ich ihn doch sanft dazu überreden.

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

moin zusammen,
hatte es gestern Abend noch moderate -3°C... fiel die Temperatur über Nacht drastisch!
Heute früh um 8 Uhr hatte es stolze -13°C auf dem Gartenthermometer im Hangbeet!
 

Nur gut, daß es nicht wie im letzten Jahr so frühlingshaft warm war und die Knospenbildung noch deutlich weiter zurück ist als im Januar 2012!


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Aufgrund der Schneemengen von letzter Nacht....
kann man den Teich nur noch erahnen, 
der "gebogene Rüssel" stellt die Entlüftung des Eisfreihalters dar.
 

Die solarbetriebenen Leuchtkugeln bleiben dunkel,
da der Schnee kein Licht ranlässt.
 

Leise und stetig rieselt es weiter vor sich hin,
ich habe heute schon 2x 1
Es langt!


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hier schneit es mal wieder, den ganzen Tag schon, es langt!
Zufällig entdeckte ich diesen "bösen Buben" auf Nachbar's Tanne,
in unseren Teich spähend, der, in diesem Fall Gott sei's gedankt,
noch ordentlich zugefroren ist... so wurd' das nix.. mit "Schlemmerfisch"!!
 

Mit "schschschschsch" und Geklimper ließ er sich von mir nicht vertreiben,
erst auf "hopp, hopp, hopp-Rufe" machte er sich dann gemächlich davon!
Ich werde mit Argusaugen über den Teich wachen, wenn er dann mal wieder aufgetaut ist


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hiermit erkläre ich den Frühling offiziell als HIÈR angekommen
War das heute ein Traumtag?
Die Fischis kamen aus ihrer Winterruhe hoch in wärmeres Oberflächenwasser.
Es scheint allen gut zu gehen, zumindest was ich bis jetzt feststellen konnte.
Jonny & Butch
   

einer der bunten __ Shubunkin


----------



## Springmaus (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo,


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Caruso und seine diesjährige erste Angebetete 
sonnen sich auf Bonsai-Island


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Der Teich schaut klasse aus,
Caruso und weitere 5 Fröschis bevölkern ihn.
Wasser glasklar, Fische alle gesund wie's ausschaut.
Vor gut einer Stunde kachelte hier ein Unwetter rüber,
dass uns schon ein wenig mulmig wurde.
Als krönenden Abschluss gab's dann dieses Schauspiel!!


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin zusammen,
gestern Nachmittag begann es zu regnen,
da hatten wir keine Lust mehr mit dem "Teichputz" weiterzumachen.
Also ins Haus und erst mal gemütlich 'nen Kaffee schlürfen.
Die Kamera liegt ja fast immer griffbereit und siehe da... es zahlte sich mal wieder aus.
Kam Fridolin doch vorbei und machte sich ruppig am Hanfseil zu schaffen, welches die Catalpa am Teich
gerade hält (bei Sturm). Er rupfte sich regelrecht ein Stück raus, verarbeitete es zu einem
Bällchen, vermutlich als Nistmaterial. Ganz durchgefärbt ist er noch nicht, in sein Sommerfell,
schaut ein wenig aus, als "hätt' er die Motten"


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Habe mir gestern einen 55er Polfilter circular geleistet für mein Sigma 55-200,
mein überwiegend genutztes Objektiv, da sehr handlich und gute Bildqualität.
Damit habe ich soeben den Großteil unserer Fische erwischt.
Da sie von mir regelmäßig gefüttert werden, tauchen sie natürlich auch gleich auf,
wenn ich an den Teich trete.

Shubis und Sonnebarsch Jonny     /       Shubis und Sonnenbarsch Butch


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Servus Eva-Maria

Tolle Fotos 

Fridolin hätte ich mir gerne ein bisserl schärfer gewünscht ...
Schärfst du bei der Forumsverkleinerung noch nach ?

Schön wie dein/Euer Teich prächtig gedeiht 

Eine wahre Freude ...


----------



## neuemmendorfer (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Bin auch schwer begeistert! Echt toll!!!


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin Helmut,
Fridolin musste ich leider durch die WoZi-Terrassentür fotografieren, die war vll. nicht ganz sauber? 
Hätte ich sie aufgemacht... wäre er garantiert weg gewesen,
Entfernung waren nur so knapp 5 m.... und unsere Mädels standen auch schon in 
Lauerstellung
Und ja, wenn ich mein RAW-Format, meist so 12 MB, in jpeg wandle, schärfe ich in aller Regel etwas nach,
und wenn ich dann auf Forumsformat verkleinere, zwischen 640 und 1024 Pixel, 
schärfe ich um 1 nach, ich benutze PhotoScape, eine kostenlose Software zur Bilderbearbeitung.


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Es ist soweit,
es fängt an zu blühen am und im Teich
Goldfelberich
 

__ Schwertlilie mit Besuch
 

und an dem Burschen konnte ich einfach nicht vorbeigehen...
selten einen so schönen Schleier an einem Shubi gesehen


----------



## Christine (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

das ist ein schöner Shubi, der hätte mir schon von der Farbe her gefallen.

 der Goldbfelberich ist ein straussblütiger __ Gilbweiderich...verwechsel ich auch immer


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Liebe Christine,
ja nö  schick schaut der Kerle aus.
Danke für den Tipp mit dem "__ Gilbweiderich".
Da war sogar ein Schild dran, das besagte "Goldfelberich", mit Bild.... und darauf sah er genauso aus. Lt. gooogle handelt es sich aber tatsächlich um "straussigen Gilbweiderich",
ich werde das Foto also schleunigst umbenennen


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Heute Nachmittag erwischt.....

"froggy Caruso" gibt mal wieder Solo-Ständchen
 

und diese männliche __ Plattbauch schwirrte stundenlang um den Teich


----------



## Springmaus (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo,

  das sind super schöne Fotos.


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Danke Doris,
freue mich sehr über Dein Kompliment!
Dir ein schön sonniges WE!!


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

moin zusammen,
die __ Frösche werden immer "handzahmer".
Komme ich mit der Mehlwurmbox an den Teich,
kommen sie angehüppt... kriegen ja auch immer welche ab!
Der Schnappschuss ist mir heute gelungen


----------



## Gunnar (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

...super Foto   .....und das mit den Mehlis muß ich auch mal testen!


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

hi Gunnar,
kann ich nur zu raten,
Fische und __ Frösche lieben sie! 
Hätte mir auch nie träumen lassen, 
dass die Fröschis binnen weniger Tage lernen würden,
dass ich Leckerli mitbringe.
Sie kommen wirklich regelrecht angehüppt,
wenn sie mich stehen sehen und beobachten, wo ich die Mehlwürmer
hinfallen lasse.


----------



## Springmaus (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo,

man man was machst Du immer so wunderschöne Fotos !!!

Ich beneide dich :smoki


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hi Eva-Maria,
das ist ja wirklich ene gelungene Aufnahme. Klasse. Ich glaube,ich muss mir auch unbedingt Mehlwürmer beschaffen. Fütterst du die Quaker auch mit kleinen Regenwürmern oder sind die den Sonnenbarschen vorbehalten?


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Die paar Regenwürmer, die ich aus dem Garten fange,
dort sind sie mir wichtiger,
sind die absoluten Highlights für die __ Sonnenbarsche.
Da marschiere ich auch gleich auf die andere Seite vom Teich,
die Shubis und Sarasa kriegen das dann gar nicht mit!
Und die __ Frösche... die sollen sich freuen, dass sie Mehlwürmer kriegen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Vorhin am Teich geschah ein tragisches Unglück...
die Libelle schöpfte augenscheinlich Wasser,
mit dem Kopf voran tippte sie immer wieder auf die Wasseroberfläche
 

ER war dann auch gleich in Lauerstellung
 

... und dann sprang er, erwischte sie halbwegs, sie fiel auf die Wasseroberfläche
 

... wo ein anderer sie dann genüsslich verspeiste
 

... der eigentliche Jäger das Nachsehen hatte


----------



## Springmaus (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo,

 toll eingefangen das Unglück!


----------



## muh.gp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

tolle Fotostory!

Des einen Freud ist des anderen Leid... Der echte Verlierer ist aber eindeutig die Libelle! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

danke für Eure lobende Worte,
der Frosch sprang so blitzartig, dass ich trotz 1000stel das Bild nicht schärfer hinkriegte...
und slomo machte er leider nicht für mich 

Heute war aber insgesamt ein  "__ Libellen leben gefährlich Tag",
entweder saßen die hier auf der Lauer
 

oder die kamen von unten, wenn Frau Libelle mal ablaichen wollte
 

der Schnappschuss gelang mir dann, als ich eigentlich abbrechen wollte


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Tolle Schnappschüsse, Eva-Maria!  
Wieviele Teichfrösche hast du denn in deinem Garten? Das werden auf der Aufnahme doch nicht alle sein, oder?


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Karl-Heinz,
dieses Jahr zählen wir ganze 10 Quakis,
3 davon definitiv Männchen.... sie schmettern jetzt im Trio nachts
Hilft nix, Fenster zu und dann ist einigermaßen Ruhe.
Will hoffen, dass das Brautwerben bald ein Ende hat.


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,
bei unseren Froschmännern scheint der Adrenalinspiegel schon wieder zu sinken. Sie "brüllen" bei weitem nicht mehr so laut wie vor 3 Wochen. Aber bei offenem Fenster zu schlafen geht auch noch nicht.


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin zusammen,
mal wieder ein kleines update aus unserem Garten....
am kleinen Pflanzenfilter habe ich gestern einen über 1 m hohen Storchenschnabel,
der nun wirklich verblüht war, ausgeputzt... vll. blüht er ja noch nach.
Dabei fand ich diese 2 - ca. avocadokern-groß
   

das Teichwasser ist bis auf ein paar Schwebealgen kristallklar,
es fließt über einen Filter und den EM-Injektor in einem Kreislauf =
erster Pflanzenfilter, großer Teich, zweiter Pflanzenfilter, großer Teich
 

__ Libellen sind derzeit häufig zu Besuch
 

und das Zusammenleben zwischen diesen Kreaturen völlig problemlos
es ist GsD auch wieder ruhig nachts
der Shubi hat eine herrliche Schleierschwanzbeflossung


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin zusammen,
vorhin ein paar leckere Mehlwürmer gefuttert... ääähhh gefÜttert natürlich 
und wie meistens die Kamera bereit gehalten.
Der kleene Grüne traute sich da schon 'ne Menge und harrte tapfer aus,
bis es selbst ihm dann zu bunt wurde... sprichwörtlich 
und er 'nen Riesensatz machte


----------



## PeterBoden (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

sehr tolle Aufnahmen!

Jeder Tag bringt neue Motive, für mich ist es immer öfter eine richtige Erholung ('chillen' sagt man wohl jetzt ) einfach mal nur so da zu sitzen. Die Kamera in der Hand, immer bereit zum Schnappschuss. Direkt am Wasser, evt. ein wenig versteckt im Dickicht.
Man braucht nicht lang zu warten, da passiert immer etwas.


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Danke Peter, für Dein liebes Kompliment.
Mir geht's da wie Dir... Seele baumeln lassen und 
einfach dem Leben im und am Teich zuschauen.
Klar, die Kamera möglichst in der Hand 
Ein schönes WE wünsche ich!


----------



## einfachichKO (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva Maria,

ganz tolle Fotos geschossen...

Gefällt mir sehr gut...


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

... vielleicht angezogen durch den blühenden __ Blutweiderich?
Genau weiß ich es nicht, freute mich riesig über diesen Gesellen,
der gestern am Teich landete... "Mittlerer __ Weinschwärmer"


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

... bei uns kriegen sogar die __ Frösche richtig was geboten... 

*"whale watching"*

 ​


----------



## Kolja (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

ein tolles Foto.


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin Kolja,
danke für Dein nettes Kompliment....
die "Statisten" machen es mir aber auch leicht


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin zusammen,
war heute Alarm am und im Teich.
Ein "sehr gefährlicher Feind bedrohte unsere Oase" 
eine __ Ringelnatter, gut 1 Meter lang, war urplötzlich aufgetaucht.

Sie spähte nach Beute
 

die Fröschis gaben sich gegenseitig Rückendeckung
 

bis es zum Show Down in der Flachwasserzone kam.
 

ein wunderschönes Exemplar


----------



## Springmaus (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo,

freue mich immer wieder hier sooo tolle Bilder zu sehen


----------



## slavina (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Tolle Fotos Eva-Maria !


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Vielen Dank für Eure Komplimente,
ich freue mich immer über Feedback.
Die __ Ringelnatter habe ich nicht wieder gesehen,
mal abwarten ob sie wieder auftaucht.
Aber vll. sind auch die freilaufenden Hunde ein Hemmnis...


----------



## Vera44 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Salü Eva-Maria!

Bei Euch ist ja ganz schön was los. Tolle Bilder hast Du da geschossen, Kompliment!


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria und Vera, immer wieder schön eure Fotos und Teiche zu sehen. Eva-Maria gib es zu, du hast heimlich einen Tiertrainer engagiert der dir diese tollen Vorlagen für deine Bilder liefert Das ist der Vorteil wenn der Teich gleich am Haus ist und nicht wie bei uns man bekommt viel mehr mit was da so alles los ist  ich bin leider nicht so der Fotograf und selbst wenn die __ fliegen nicht von alleine hier rein, dafür ist Mathias zuständig und der hat im Moment leider auch nur sehr wenig Zeit...Bleibe neugierig und warte auf Neues. LG Mathias und Heike


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin Mädels,
danke, danke für Eure lieben Bemerkungen...
und Heike, pppsssssstttttttt... dat darfse doch nich' so offen sagen...
ich verrat' Dir was.. dat mach' ich selber... sach' nur "Mehlwurm-Training"


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

moin zusammen,
ich lese ja immer die posts in "der Technik" und staune Bauklötze... was ihr da nicht alles habt.... Sieb-, Trommel-.... "keine Ahnung-Filter" 
Luftheber, Kammer hier und Kammer da, Vor- und Nachfilter.... okay... in einem Koiteich MUSS das vermutlich auch so sein, damit diese Fische in "sauberem Wasser" leben können.

Unser Teich hat ja einen komplett anderen Hintergrund: Pflanzenbiotop in erster Linie und (eher gegen meinen Willen) einige Zierfische.
Ohne Pflege geht's natürlich auch hier nicht, also haben wir vor 2 Jahren einen Druckfilter installiert, der allerdings nur läuft, solange die Wassertemperatur über 10°C liegt.
Des weiteren haben wir 2 separate Pflanzenfilter, die jeweils über einen kleinen Bachlauf + Pumpe mit dem großen Teich verbunden sind.
TWWs verstehen sich selbstredend, habe erst vor 1,5 Wochen mal wieder 25% ausgetauscht. Der Garten freute sich über dieses herrlich gedüngte Wasser 

Und dann gab es anschl. eine "Teichkur", die ich vor 2 Jahren schon mal gemacht hatte.
Man nehme

ein spezielles Ton-Mineral-Gemisch
 

EMaktiv-Teichlösung (Effektive Mikroorganismen)
 

forme aus der vermengten Masse "Klöße"
 

lasse diese über mehrere Tage in der Sonne aushärten
 

und schmeiße sie dann in den Teich.
Der Erfolg gibt mir wohl Recht, wir sind hochzufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.
Den Fischen und all' dem anderen Getier im Teich geht es augenscheinlich sehr gut


----------



## rut49 (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,
woher hast du diese Mischung?
LG Regina


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

hallo Rut,
teilweise stellen wir sie selber her,
teilweise mischen wir zugekaufte Hilfsstoffe zu.
EMaktiv setzen wir z.B. selber an....


----------



## Sternenstaub (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hi Eva-Maria,
und wie stellst du die genau her und wo bekomme ich dieses spezielle Mineral-Tongemisch ?
lG Angelika


----------



## rut49 (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,
so richtig verstanden habe ich es noch nicht,
wie Angelika bin auch ich an weiteren Info´s interressiert.
Wenn du dein "Geheimrezept" gern für dich behalten möchtest, kann ich das verstehen, wenn nicht,  gib´uns doch bitte genauere Info´s:beten1
einen schönen Sonntag
Regina


----------



## einfachichKO (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

...was bewirkt diese "Geheime" Mischnung denn?


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Leuts,
nix "geheime Mischung".... 
es handelt sich um ein Silikat, in dem Zeolith, EM-Keramikpulver und
einige andere natürlich vorkommende Stoffe/Mineralien enthalten sind.
Die genaue Zusammensetzung des Silikats ist dann schon "Hersteller-Betriebsgeheimnis".

Die "Klöße", welche nach Aushärtung in den Teich geworfen werden, bewirken...
- Abbau von Faulschlamm, Verdrängung von Fäulnisbakterien
- Verbesserung der Wasserqualität durch Algenentwicklung
- Rücklösung von Nährstoffen, die dann wieder dem Phyto- und Zooplankton zur Verfügung stehen
- stabilerer Sauerstoffgehalt vom Teichboden bis zur Wasseroberfläche

Was ich mit eigenen Augen und unmittelbar beobachten kann....
wenn ich EMaktiv in eine Gießkanne mit Teichwasser mische und 
unter diese dann in den Teich leere, kommen die Fische angeschossen und futtern regelrecht.

Ich erhebe hier bestimmt nicht den all-selig-machenden Anspruch darauf, dass ich mit 
dieser Vorgehensweise nu' das Non-Plus-Ultra der Teichpflege gefunden habe.
Ich sehe lediglich, dass unser Teich relativ sauber ist, klar Algen hat's auch mal, speziell im Frühjahr, dass es unseren Fischen gut geht, dass der Bewuchs gesund ausschaut....
und mehr wollen wir nicht.
Uns ist wichtig, dass wir einen "natürlichen Teich" haben, der nicht chemisch gesteuert und klinisch rein ist.
Ich bitte allerdings darum, sollten wir uns jetzt in eine Diskussion über EM und dessen Wirkungsweisen stürzen wollen, dass wir dies dann bitte an anderer Stelle machen... 
Teich und Pflege.
Einen schönen Sonntag wünsche ich noch.


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Dieser Spätsommer scheint allen gut zu gefallen,
Mitten drin ist eben schöner als nur dabei 

 

Wasser schön klar, und wenn es Mehlwürmer gibt... sind alle am Start!


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Auf der Suche nach potentiellen "Ringelnatterverstecken"
schauten wir auch unter die Pflanzinsel..... die Buchenbonsai
haben ordentlich Wurzeln geschoben!


----------



## Reiner_ (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva,

nachdem ich mich vor einigen Wochen hier im Forum angemeldet habe, ist mir dein Thread mit der Baubeschreibung direkt ins Auge gestochen. Diese rechteckigen "sterillen" Koiteiche sind nicht so mein Ding.

Nachdem ich den Bericht zu deinem Teich kpl. gelesen habe, bleiben verschiedene Fragen:

Was für eine besondere Wasserdüse -EM Injektor- hast du im Einsatz. ?
Wie wird der Wasserüberlauf zwischen den drei Teichen realisiert ? Nur durch das Gefälle im Gelände ?
Was für Mehlwürmer fütterst du deinen Liebsten ?

Was mir noch viel besser gefällt als dein Teichbericht, das sind deine Fotos insbesondere die Makro - Aufnahmen.

Viele Grüße  Reiner


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Rainer,
sorry, dass ich Dir erst jetzt antworte... habe es schlichtweg nicht gesehen, dass Du
diverse Fragen gestellt hattest...
EM-Injektor:
siehe Bild... es handelt sich um ein Keramikstück, in welches bei der Herstellung EM beigegeben wurde in Form von Pulver. Des weiteren hat dieser Injektor "Züge", ähnlich die bei einem Gewehrlauf und kleine Löcher in der "Röhre". Über diese "Züge" erhält das Wasser einen speziellen Drall und reichert sich noch besser mit Sauerstoff an. Die Löcher haben quasi noch eine zusätzliche "Düsenfunktion".
     

Die Verbindung zwischen den 3 Teichen wird über 2 kleine Bachläufe realisiert, siehe Bild
 

vom 600er Teich läuft neben dem großen Teich ein 1-Zoll-Schlauch in einen Druckfilter, die zugehörige Pumpe steht im 600er Teich.
Das Gleiche machen wir mit dem 250er Teich.... da steht ein Pümpchen im großen Teich, welches mittel eines kleinfingerdicken Schläuchleins Wasser in den speienden Frosch pumpt....

Die Mehlwürmer sind ganz ordinäre Mehlwürmer, so max. 1,5 - 2 cm lang.
Kaufe ich lebend bei meinem Fischspezi.... der füttert sie auch.
Und über Dein Lob hinsichtlich meiner Bilder... freue ich mich besonders und bedanke mich ganz herzlich dafür!


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

... vor lauter antworten auf Rainer's fragen.. hätte ich fast vergessen was ich eigentlich zeigen wollte...
so schaut das Wasser aus, nachdem ich vor 6 Wochen die "Teichklöße" hergestellt und ins Wasser gegeben habe. ich bin mega-zufrieden... die Fischis auch


----------



## Michael H (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Sieht echt Super aus der Wasser und auch deine Fische
:? Auch haben will ....


----------



## Sternenstaub (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hi Eva Maria,
ich danke dir für deine Antwort aber leider weiß ich noch immer nicht wo ich dieses EM kaufen oder bestellen kann. Wenn es dir nicht all zu viel Mühe macht und vorausgesetzt dass du die Adresse bekannt geben willst könntest du dein Bezugsquelle bekannt geben.
lG Angelika

Ps. ich würde mich auch über eine PN freuen und ich kann schweigen wie ein Grab


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Guten Morgen Angelika und Regina,
hatte ich so nicht gelesen... jetzt habt ihr auf jeden Fall eine pn von mir 
Eine schöne Woche wünsche ich.


----------



## blackbird (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Guten Morgen Eva-Maria, Geli und Regina, 
interessant ist evtl. auch der Beitrag über Effektive Mikroorganismen auf Wikipedia -> wiki.
Gibt es denn schon einen Thread, wo ggf. intensiver über Effektive Mikroorganismen und Ähnliches diskutiert wird bzw. werden kann/darf? 
Liebe Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin Tim,
wie ich schon vor einiger Zeit geschrieben hatte...
eine "EM-Diskussion" gern... aber bitte in einem eigenen thread!
Ich kann nicht für andere und deren Erfahrungen sprechen... sofern der Verfasser
des wiki-Artikels denn eigene Erfahrungen überhaupt gesammelt hat....
ich beobachte unseren Teich und wie er sich entwickelt... und damit bin ich mehr
als zufrieden... und das ist was für mich zählt.
Ich nutze EM auch noch anderweitig und erziele auch dort sehr gute Ergebnisse,
z.B. im Haushalt. 
Dies möchte ich aber keinesfalls hier im Teich thread weiter diskutieren,
ich bitte um Verständnis!


----------



## Springmaus (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo,

 Deinen Bilder


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin zusammen,
ein mittlerweile 3-jähriger __ Ahorn,
von uns selbst gezogen,
prangt in vollem Herbstlook am Teich.
Mögen die "Teichgötter" uns gnädig sein... und ihn zum Schattenspender heranwachsen lassen


----------



## bonsai (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria

Jetzt habe ich mal einen Schnelldurchgang durch diesen Thread gemacht.
Dein Teich gefällt mir sehr gut,deine Bilder sind klasse.
Die Pflanzinsel mit den Schwarzerlen finde ich genial.
So etwas macht mir große Freude zu sehen.

Die ersten Alben meines Teiches habe ich eingestellt, mache nachher noch einen Teichgeschichtethread auf.
Das ist hier ein guter Start nach langer Abstinenz.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg uund Freude an deinem Teich.


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Moin Norbert,
danke für Deine aufmunternden Worte,
wir hoffen auch jeden Herbst,
dass uns der Winter nicht so hart trifft....
gestern haben wir erstmalig ein Laubnetz
über den Teich gezogen... kommt wieder runter,
wenn das Laub für dieses Jahr Geschichte sein wird.


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Projekt 2010 - unser Teich!*

Sollten wir wirklich durch sein mit Winter?
11°C, jedoch schneidend kalter Wind heute... dafür geht's ordentlich ab im Teich


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Apr. 2014)

Moin zusammen,
gestern den kleineren der beiden Pflanzenfilter "geputzt".
Das ganze alte braune Rohr abgezupft,
die neuen Halme sprießen schon ordentlich.




Sie nahm augenscheinlich ein Sonnenbad, hat schon regelrecht Patina.
Lebt seit einigen Jahren in diesem kleinen Pflanzenfilter und es scheint
ihr sehr gut zu gehen. Größe eines Tischtennisballs.




Die Fische sind sehr munter, die ersten __ Frösche sind auch aufgetaucht.
Bis jetzt alles gut, keinerlei Ausfälle.


----------



## Springmaus (2. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

sehr schönes Foto!   hattest Du nur eins Hochgeladen?


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Apr. 2014)

die Fische haben den Winter augenscheinlich sehr gut überstanden,
sind munter und schauen auch gut aus...
hungrig ist die Bande auch schon mächtig, aber noch gibt es nix!
 

Ich habe einige kleine Krebsscheren.... wer wollten denn gern welche haben,
bitte melden.....


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

ist denn ein Versand möglich?

lG


----------



## Springmaus (16. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

  ganz super tolles Foto !


Wieso hast Du sooo klares Wasser ?


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Apr. 2014)

abholen wäre natürlich besser,
aber wer wohnt schon hier in der Nähe?
Also würde ich es dann per Versand riskieren,
eingeschlagen in nasses Papier und in Plastik getütet.
Dauert aber noch ein klein wenig, die Kindel haben sich noch
nicht von den Mutterpflanzen gelöst.


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Apr. 2014)

tja liebe Doris....
ich führe es auf meinen regelmäßigen Einsatz von EM (Effektive Mikroorganismen) zurück.
Im letzten Spätsommer habe ich "Teichklöße" gefertigt und sie dann an die tiefen Stellen
in den Teich geworfen. War selber mega-gespannt wie das Wasser ausschauen würde
dieses Frühjahr und bin hochzufrieden.
Wasserwerte sind sehr gut, EM habe ich noch nicht ins Wasser gegeben, da die Temperaturen
dazu mindestens 15°C betragen sollen.
Werde also 1 Liter EM in 10 Liter Teichwasser aufgelöst... Ende Mai in den Teich gießen.....
für die Sommersaison


----------



## Reiner_ (16. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Eva,

Wir sind gerade dabei unseren neuen Teich zu bepflanzen.

Falls du demnächst einige Krebsscheren über hast, ich hätte Interesse.
Das Porto wird natürlich erstattet.

Bei der Gelegenheit: was ist deine Empfehlung für einen Fischteich, Die Pflanzen  in Pflanzkörbe, oder nur in Sand welcher auf der Folie liegt, einsetzen.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das der Sand weggespült wird.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Maximoto (16. Apr. 2014)

Habe auch gerade gelesen, dass du Krebsscheren abgeben möchtest.
Also ich wäre auch daran interessiert, bin gerade dabei unseren Teich zu bepflanzen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Apr. 2014)

hallo Reiner,
wenn die Kindel sich abgenabelt haben, sollst Du gern 2 - 3 Stück haben.
In Pflanzkörbe habe ich nur unsere Zwerg-Seerosen eingesetzt.
Alle anderen UnterWasserPflanzen stehen lediglich auf einem Sand-/Lehmgemisch.
Die Pflanzen selbst habe ich mit einem faustdicken Kiesel, an einem Bindfaden, in die Tiefe versenkt.
Krebsscheren lässt man einfach in den Teich fallen.... die gehen irgendwann von allein unter.

hi Max,
wie oben schon geschrieben... die Kindel, die ich abgeben kann, müssen sich erst noch von den
Mutterpflanzen lösen. Ich gebe dann Bescheid, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Maximoto (18. Apr. 2014)

Ok super, vielen lieben Dank


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Mai 2014)

moin,
gestern zwischen 2 dicken Schauern mal schnell raus an den Teich.... Krebsscheren fotografieren 
Die Kindel steigen auf... schauen richtig gut aus


----------



## Springmaus (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

 kommen die jetzt schon wieder hoch?

Vor 2 Jahren habe ich einige in meinem Teich getan die abgetaucht sind und nie wieder aufgetaucht. 

Jetzt ist mein Wasser Glasklar und da hab ich sie gesehen ganz unten sind noch da min2 Stück aber wie gesagt ganz unten!


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Mai 2014)

... hier bei uns steigen sie schon gut auf,
die kleineren zumindest,
die ganz großen stehen jetzt so auf mittlerer Teichtiefe


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Mai 2014)

moin zusammen,
Pause am Teich machen ist sooooo erholsam....
und wenn es dann auch noch so ausschaut, umso besser 
 

Krebsscheren als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr, mich freut's!


----------



## Springmaus (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

  das glaub ich Dir !!


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Mai 2014)

... hier ist der Deubel los...
die __ Frösche sind total gaga und machen einen Höllenlärm
 

und dieses Shubi-Mädel (hellblau, hinteres) wird teilweise von 6 Kerlen gejagt,
besonders beharrlich er hier, ein Neuer, den ich als Ersatz für "Mutig" gekauft habe.
Die Farbe gefiel mir so gut.
 

Bin mal gespannt wie gut unsere "Teich-Polizei" in diesem Jahr arbeiten wird 
Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Springmaus (17. Mai 2014)

Hey 
das Foto mit den Fröschen


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Mai 2014)

joo Doris, die schämen sich noch nicht einmal......
machen fleißig weiter.
Einzig die nächtlichen Konzerte ... na ja, Schwamm drüber!
Müssen wir durch.... schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Juni 2014)

Moin zusammen,
am WE mal einen TWW durchgeführt.
Das abgepumpte Wasser schön auf Beete und Kübel verteilt,
hat hervorragend geklappt und es wurden gleich "2F mit 1K geschlagen" 
Anschließend über 2 Pumpen wieder aufgefüllt.


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2014)

Servus Eva-Maria

Schön ... Einfach schön ...

Fülle auch gerade den Teich auf. 
Die letzten heißen Tage und der bei uns immer permanent gehende Wind habe sich mit -10cm zu Buche geschlagen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Juni 2014)

Moin zusammen!
Joo, Helmut, ich bin auch immer wieder erstaunt wie "ruckzuck" der Wasserstand fällt,
wenn es sonnig + windig ist.
Derzeit erfreuen mich abblühender __ Wollziest und eine __ Schwanenblume ganz besonders.
Hatte ich doch glatt total vergessen, dass ich im letzten Jahr eine Schwanenblume gekauft hatte.
Okay, es dürfen gern mehr als ein Blühstängel werden... abwarten, vll. im nächsten Jahr.
Wollziest in makro
 

Leider lassen sich weder Schwanenblume noch große Sumpfdotter als Bilder hochladen, es gibt folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Datei ist leer".
Und klar, ich habe die Bilder verkleinert wie das vom Wollziest und auf meinem Rechner problemlos anzuschauen,
nur hochladen lassen sie sich nicht, mehrmals versucht....
Irgend jemand 'ne Ahnung was ich da nicht richtig mache?


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juni 2014)

Moin zusammen,
okay.. neuer Versuch

__ Schwanenblume
 

große Sumpfdotter
 

und gestern
"big brother is watching you"
 

Und jetzt wünsche ich euch allen eine schöne Woche!


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juli 2014)

moin zusammen,
vorhin mal eine "Teich-Übersicht" fotografiert....
wir sind gut zufrieden derzeit.


----------



## Springmaus (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

das könnt Ihr auch!


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Aug. 2014)

moin zusammen,
die Krebsscheren sind riesig dieses Jahr und blühen tun sie....
zum Dahinschmelzen 
 

 

Die Fische finden "ihren Spielplatz" auch klasse!


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Aug. 2014)

den rückwärtigen Teil des Teiches begradigt
 

und damit auch ein neues, schmales Beet geschaffen,
das auch schon bepflanzt ist.... habe keine Lust mehr auf "grüne Wand"
hinter'm Teich. Die diversen Stauden werden mannshoch werden,
die schicken Pflanzensticker hat mir eine ganz liebe Freundin geschenkt.
 

Bin jetzt schon sehr gespannt auf nächstes Jahr....


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Sep. 2014)

moin zusammen,
nu' endlich haben wir auch einen....
einen "Fischturm"!
Ein erster Gast staunte wohl nicht schlecht über die Welt "da oben",
ungefähr 50 cm über'm Wasserspiegel....
 

boah.... wie sieht's denn hier aus?
 

Bin mal gespannt, wann sich weitere Fischis hinein begeben...


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. März 2015)

Moin zusammen,
langsam geht's wieder los... am Teich 
Fische steigen z.T. schon auf,
eine kleine Kröte ist schon mächtig aktiv, auch stimmlich...
Und dann dachte ich heute morgen... ich seh' nich' richtig!!!
Ein Paar Graugänse schauten sich unseren Teich an,
ich los Kamera geholt und hab' sie dann gerade noch im Abflug erwischt...
 

hier  es heute,
genau richtig, nachdem ich gestern ein 'Kompost-Hornspäne-Langzeitdünger' im Garten ausgebracht hatte.
Wünsche euch allen einen entspannten Sonntag!


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Apr. 2015)

moin zusammen,
hier mal ein 'Frühjahrs-update' zu unserer Teichanlage...
insgesamt sind wir sehr zufrieden, Wasser glasklar,
Pflanzen im und am Teich wachsen sehr gut,
die Krebsscheren, 3 oder 4 Stück haben einen Durchmesser von gut 1 m
 

das Leben im Teich ist auch schon ordentlich zugange,
die meisten Fische sind schon aufgetaucht
unsere ehemals hellblauen __ Shubunkin sind mittlerweile sehr dunkel geworden
 

verfressen wie eh und je, noch gibt es aber nix....
 

die __ Frösche sonnen sich auch schon und sind schon wieder am Liebe machen
 

Krötenlaich haben wir auch im Teich dieses Jahr
 

... und die ersten Sumpfdotter blühen bereits
 

Jetzt ein paar richtig warme Tage und der Teich wird förmlich explodieren... wir freuen uns schon drauf!


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Mai 2015)

moin zusammen,
der 'Krötenlaich' hat sich gemacht.... jetzt sind es ca. 5 mm lange Kaulquappen
 

Sie 'leben' im absoluten Flachwasserbereich und schwimmen schon tüchtig.
Wehe wenn sie diesen verlassen.... da patrouillieren die Shubis und natürlich
die __ Sonnenbarsche. Von den letztjährigen Fröschen hat es augenscheinlich
nur 1 Jungfrosch geschafft...
 

Ist vll. mal gerade so 3 - 4 cm groß und lebt im 600er Teich, der clevere kleine Kerl.
Das Wasser ist super-klar nach wie vor, die 'pipes' in Säckchen hängen im Wasser,
vor 3 Wochen gab's mal eine ordentliche Menge Gesteinsmehl in Teich-Gießwasser
gelöst.... scheint dem Teich bestens zu bekommen.....
hoffen wir mal, dass es so bleibt!


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Mai 2015)

.... der Fischturm ist wieder aufgestellt...
und ein paar neugierige __ Shubunkin und Sarasa waren schon drin
.... und ein wirklich armes Shubi-Mädel konnte sich die ganzen Kerle kaum noch vom Hals halten.....
.... als es dann wirklich zu doll wurde, habe ich sie in den 600er Teich umgesetzt für die nächste Tage!


----------



## ina1912 (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo Eva-Maria!
schön haben sie es mit dem Fisch-Aussichtsturm!
was mir aufgefallen ist, die riesigen Krebsscheren und ddie Shubys mit dem vielen Schwarz... wie war das noch? Besonders weiches oder besonders hartes Wasser? Ich glaube weiches oder? Denn beides hab ich nicht, Krebsscheren sind eingegangen und Fische neigen dazu, ihr gekauftes Schwarz nach und nach zu verlieren...
lg ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Mai 2015)

mmmhhhhh, Ina, DU kannst Fragen stellen 
Ich weiß es nicht...... anfangs gingen uns die Krebsscheren nacheinander kaputt.
Seitdem ich EM im Teich nutze.... siehste ja selba
Die mittlerweile fast schwarzen Fische, 2 an der Zahl, waren früher so blau wie das 'Shubi-Mädel',
vll. ein wenig dunkler blau, aber immer noch hellblau.
Seit 2 Jahren werden sie kontinuierlich dunkler..... aber auch nur die 2.
Andere Shubis oder auch Sarasa, die mal orange/schwarz waren..... werden immer mehr orange denn schwarz....
gesund sind sie, das ist uns die Hauptsache!
Und die Krebsscheren machen uns nur Freude, wachsen und gedeihen prächtig


----------



## ina1912 (14. Mai 2015)

EM?


----------



## blackbird (15. Mai 2015)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effektive_Mikroorganismen

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## ina1912 (15. Mai 2015)

Ah, danke Tim!
klingt ja abgefahren..... aber wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, macht Eva das tolle Pflanzenwachstum daran fest, aber es hat wohl keinen Einfluss auf die Wasserhärte? Ich fragte nur deshalb, weil ich mal irgendwo bei einer Koidiskussion mitgelesen habe, wo die Beobachtungen der Besitzer bezüglich des Schwarzanteils der Fische im Zusammenhang mit der Wasserhärt standen...naja und die __ Krebsschere hat ja da auch so ihre Ansprüche, daher kam meine Frage.
lg Ina


----------



## blackbird (15. Mai 2015)

Naja, der Artikel auf Wikipedia legt die Vermutung nahe, EM hätten summa Summarum keine nachweisbare positive Wirkung (wenn man mal von dem durch Überdosierung verringerten Lichteinfall und der damit einhergehenden Nebenwirkung [wachstumshemmende Wirkung auf die Algen] absieht). 
Ich denke, es ist wie bei Homöopathie: wenn man daran glaubt und es zufälligerweise eine positive Entwicklung gibt (die es eh gegeben hätte), dann schreibt man es gern dem Mittelchen zu. 
Dennoch: Eva-Marias Wasser und die Pflanzen stehen perfekt da, ob jetzt wegen oder trotz EM...
Grüße, Tim


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Mai 2015)

moin zusammen,
da möchte ich dann doch noch etwas zu sagen....
- unser Teich steht klasse da wie Tim freundlicher Weise bemerkte
- der Teich vom Nachbarn ebenfalls, nimmt auch EM seit 5 Jahren
- der Teich von der Nachbarin 3 Türen weiter sah im vorletzten Jahr grauenvoll aus.....
1. gut 2/3 des Wassers ausgetauscht Sommer 2013
2. Pflanzen eingesetzt, von unserem UW-Dschungel einige 'Büschel' mit Steinen beschwert, darin versenkt
3.a. eine 'EM-Kur' durchgeführt mit: 'Teichklößen' im September 2013,
3.b. EM-flüssig, Gießkannen mit Teichwasser + EM vermischt, rundum eingegossen, Frühjahr 2014
3.c. Ende August 2014 erneut Teichklöße
Der Teich steht diese Frühjahr perfekt da!

Soviel 'Zufall' geht für mich nicht.... scheint also wirklich zu funktionieren.
In keinem der 3 Teiche werden irgendwelche 'anderen Mittelchen' angewandt,
der jeweilige Fischbesatz ist den Teichgrößen angepasst,
es wird sehr mäßig gefüttert,
die 'Teichvegetation' ist stimmig.
Das Gesamtpaket ist demzufolge ausschlaggebend.

Ich muss auch niemanden überzeugen 
Hauptsache, unser Teich funktioniert, da bin ich ganz einfach egoistisch


----------



## blackbird (15. Mai 2015)

Hi Eva-Maria. 

Ich stelle ja gar nicht in Frage, dass Dein Teich und auch die der Nachbarn klasse aussehen und sich (inzwischen) prächtig entwickelt haben. 
Ich bezweifle nur sehr stark, dass es was mit EM zu tun hat. 
Es kommen einfach zu viele Faktoren zusammen und ich gehe davon aus, dass im Zuge der jeweiligen Kuren, einfach auch Vernunft Einzug gehalten hat und die Biotope nun sinnvoller bewirtschaftet werden. 
Ob man EM oder Globuli dazu gibt, macht m.E. keinen Unterschied. 

Wichtig ist nur, dass der Teich sinnvoll ausgelegt (Verhältnis Pflanzen/Tiere/Wasser) und gepflegt wird.
Wie Du schon sagst, das Gesamtpaket aus Fischbesatz, Fütterung und Vegetation ist ausschlaggebend. Gut, dass Du hier EM nicht noch explizit mit aufgeführt hast  

Liebe Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Mai 2015)

Tim,
brauchst Du 'ne Brille??? 
Mein letzter Post beinhaltet explizit, dass nicht nur unser sondern auch gleich noch
2 Nachbarteiche genau so gut dastehen wie der unsrige.... wir alle 3 nutzen EM.
Versuch' doch bitte einfach zu akzeptieren, dass es unseren Teichen augenscheinlich
sehr gut hilft in Kombi mit 'sinnhaftiger Teichbiologie' .
Alle 3 Teiche liegen erschwerend übrigens auch noch vollsonnig.
Es wird keiner gezwungen EM anzuwenden, das hat jeder selber zu entscheiden.
Im Umkehrschluss erwarte ich dann aber auch, dass unsere Vorgehensweise akzeptiert wird
und nicht immer wieder versucht wird.... den Einsatz von EM schlecht zu machen.


----------



## blackbird (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo Eva-Maria. 

*Bitte nicht persönlich werden! *

Ich habe in meinem vorigen Post explizit geschrieben "... ,dass Dein Teich und auch die der Nachbarn klasse aussehen...". 

Sicher wird keiner gezwungen, EM anzuwenden. 
Aber es ist sicher legitim, immer wieder kritische Auseinandersetzung mit fragwürdigen Methoden anzuregen.
Und dass EM fragwürdig, wenn nicht sogar vollkommener Humbug ist, ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, sondern im Wikipedia-Artikel nachzulesen!

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Tanny (15. Mai 2015)

blackbird schrieb:


> Und dass EM fragwürdig, wenn nicht sogar vollkommener Humbug ist, ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, sondern im Wikipedia-Artikel nachzulesen!



 nichts für ungut, aber: WIkipedia ist nun wirklich nicht die "Bibel des Wissens" - ich meine, da kann jeder reinschreiben, der 
sich dazu berufen fühlt.....

Was EM anbelangt: ich verwende sie nicht und habe sie noch nie verwandt, aber ich kenne Menschen, 
die vom EInsatz von EMs überzeugt sind (in verschiedenen Lebensbereichen). 

Ich selbst greife oft auf Dinge wie Homöopathie, verschiedene energetische Behandlungsmethoden und niederfrequente 
Schwingungstherapien zurück und bin von deren Wirksamkeit mehr als einmal überzeugt worden.

ich bin  mittlerweile sehr, sehr vorsichtig damit geworden, Dinge, nur weil ich sie nicht verstehe oder weil
irgendwelche sogenannten "anerkannten Wissenschaften" ihnen Wirksamkeit absprechen, als "fragwürdig" zu bezeichnen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## blackbird (15. Mai 2015)

Hi Tanny, 
sicher ist Wikipedia auch immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Die Tatsache, dass dort eben nicht jeder schreiben kann, was er will, ohne dass die Gemeinschaft das überprüft bzw redigiert, zeugt an sich vom sinnvollen Ansatz. Denn sonst würde dort stehen, dass Homöopathie wirksam ist und EM funktionieren...
m. E. ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, wenn dort einige kritische Bemerkungen stehen, dass das Beschriebene mehrfach widerlegt wurde, doch wohl etwas faul daran zu sein scheint. 
Das betrifft ebenso Homöopathie wie andere ähnlich gelagerte Verirrungen. 
Gegen "Glauben" hilft Wissen, Wissenschaft  oder Hinterfragen allerdings nicht. 
Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,

Du schreibst:





Tanny schrieb:


> nichts für ungut, aber: WIkipedia ist nun wirklich nicht die "Bibel des Wissens" - ich meine, da kann jeder reinschreiben, der sich dazu berufen fühlt.....


Nichts für ungut, aber diese Aussage ist falsch. Ohne Verweise auf relevante Literatur/Belege läuft da nicht viel.
Die Verweise zu EM kannst Du Dir im entsprechendem Artikel gern anschauen.



Tanny schrieb:


> ich bin mittlerweile sehr, sehr vorsichtig damit geworden, Dinge, nur weil ich sie nicht verstehe oder weil
> irgendwelche sogenannten "anerkannten Wissenschaften" ihnen Wirksamkeit absprechen, als "fragwürdig" zu bezeichnen.


Man sollte dann aber auch solche Methoden als solche kennzeichnen und nicht generell heilig sprechen. 
Wenn man auch hier keinen Hinweis zum verwendeten Substrat findet und dann noch Diskussionen fast abgewehrt werden, dann darf man die Sache doch schon etwas kritischer sehen.
Ist so meine Meinung dazu...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tanny (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich habe mal, um Eva Marias Thread hier nicht so zu zerreden, zum Thema in der Plauderecke was aufgemacht  
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/em-homöopathie-und-co-fragwürdig-oder-nicht.44245/

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (16. Mai 2015)

Genau, schliesslich wollten wir Eva-Marias schöne Fische und Pflanzen bewundern und uns die Fortschritte ansehen.  Was machst Du denn mit den riesigen Krebsscheren, wenn die Fische Slalom schwimmen müssen? 
Lg ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Mai 2015)

Kirstin,
DU schreibst mir aus der Seele.
Es hat keinen Sinn mit jemanden zu diskutieren, der einfach nicht will.......
und auch ERFAHRUNGEN, die Menschen gemacht haben, als 'ähnlich gelagerte Verirrungen' tituliert.
Ich wäre dann Tim im übrigen dankbar, wenn er bitte seinen 'Teich-thread zerschießt' und mir meinen 'hübsch'
belässt.... und jetzt ist das Thema HIER beendet, danke!


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Mai 2015)

Ina,
diese riesigen Krebsscheren, mittlerweile haben sie 'nen Durchmesser von über 1 m,
werde ich wohl nach der diesjährigen Blüte aus dem Teich entfernen.
Jede dieser 4 großen Krebsscheren hat sowohl im letzten Jahr als auch dieses Frühjahr
massig Ableger gebildet, die gerade beginnen aufzusteigen. Hoffentlich blühen sie dann auch schon,
die jungen Ableger meine ich...... nach der Blüte werde ich dann Krebsscheren für den Versand haben


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Mai 2015)

... wer hat, der hat.....
wir haben jetzt 'pinke Elefanten' am Teich 
... guggst du....

 

oder auch Garten-__ Kerzenknöterich 'Pink Elephant' 
Das neue 'Teichbeet' entwickelt sich sehr gut, bin mal gespannt auf die nächsten Blüher....


----------



## Tinky (19. Mai 2015)

Hi,

wo kann man denn an dieses "EM" kommen?
Würde das gerne mal ausprobieren und dokumentieren...ohne jegliche Erwartungshaltung 

Gruß Bastian


----------



## Mario09 (19. Mai 2015)

huhu

hier die händler http://www.multikraft.com/de/vertrieb-kontakt/haendler.html

oder übers inet  

LG


----------



## bilderzaehler (4. Juni 2015)

Hab alles gelesen und hatte einen Riesenspaß dabei ... aber auch viele Infos für mich heraus gezogen. Danke dafür .

Bei mir geht es Mitte des Monats eeeendlich weiter, ich bestelle 5 t Sandstein und dann brauch ich ganz viele Pflanzen und Kies. Und dann ist mein Japanähnlicher Garten hoffentlich fertig.

Ich werde berichten.

Viele Grüße ... Thomas


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Juni 2015)

moin zusammen,
die Rosenblühen in diesem Jahr wunderschön,
die 'Aloha' am Teich ist ein echter Hingucker
 

Im Flachwasserbereich des großen Teiches blüht gerade der '__ Wollziest'.
Und im 600er ist die erste 'Pygmae Rubra' aufgegangen, Blütengröße = Golfball.
Schönen Sonntag wünsche ich.


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Aug. 2015)

moin zusammen,
dieser Tage einen echten Schnappschuss machen können.....
Jonny, einer unserer __ Sonnenbarsche, auf der Jagd!
Wer weiß wie pfeilschnell diese Burschen durch's Wasser sausen können,
der gibt mir recht.... 'lucky shot'!
 

Mit der Wasserqualität insgesamt bin ich mehr als zufrieden, die Fische wohl auch 
 

Hier und da ein wenig 'Algenbewuchs', ansonsten alles 'tutti'!
Allen einen schönen Tag und immer 'ne Kumme kühles Wasser unter'm Schreibtisch.... für die 'Feut'....


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Aug. 2015)

moin zusammen,
gestern Nachmittag, bei nicht allzu schlimmer Schwüle/Hitze mich an den Hauptteich gemacht
und 5 von den riesigen Krebsscheren, die alle abgeblüht sind, mit einem Dreizack rausgeholt.
Grundgütiger... was für ein Kraftakt, da sie sich gut am Boden verankert hatten.
Bevor sie nun wieder einziehen konnten, besser mal rausgeholt, damit die 'Kleinen'
im nächsten Jahr eine echte Chance haben aufzusteigen.


----------



## krallowa (12. Aug. 2015)

Schöne Pflanzen,

leider fressen bei mir die Fische alle Blätter der __ Krebsschere weg.


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Aug. 2015)

moin,
habe in Deine Bilder reingeschaut, da sehe ich auch (nur) __ Shubunkin.
Welcher Deiner Fische fressen denn derart scharfkantige Blätter?
Die Krebsscheren können einen richtig verletzten, derart scharfkantig sind die.
Unsere Shubis und Sarasa gehen überhaupt nicht an die Pflanzen und wir
haben reichlich davon im Teich, völlig verschiedene....


----------



## troll20 (13. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Eva, wenn die Wasserwerte wie bei mir zu Hart sind dann werden die Krebsscheren mal eben weich und beginnen sich aufzulösen. Das wird dann noch durch die Fische beschleunigt  HAM HAM 

LG René


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Aug. 2015)

Gestern auf dem 'Pflanzenmarkt Kiekeberg' ein klitzeklein wenig eingekauft,
nur 2 neue Stauden....
'weißer __ Wasserdost'
[ATTACH152545[/ATTACH]

und dann noch eine 'japanische __ Anemone'... die werde ich mit ihrer 'rosa Verwandtschaft'
dann im Herbst vergesellschaften, mal schauen, ob die miteinander auskommen
 

Ich hätt' ja wohl noch hier und da, und da auch noch zuschlagen mögen,
es waren wieder tolle Stauden zu haben.... und zu wirklich moderaten Preisen.
Nur irgendwann kommt man in jedem Garten in Platznot !


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Jan. 2016)

Moin zusammen,
das Jahr 2016 ist gerade angebrochen... und schwupps gibt es hier richtig Winter.
Seit gestern schneit es ein wenig, dafür friert es ordentlich...
so schaut der Teich heute früh aus.


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Jan. 2016)

Moin zusammen,
das Jahr 2016 ist gerade angebrochen... und schwupps gibt es hier richtig Winter.
Seit gestern schneit es ein wenig, dafür friert es ordentlich...
so schaut der Teich heute früh aus.
Anhang anzeigen 157925


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. März 2016)

Moin zusammen,
hier ist der Frühling angekommen....
Krokusse und __ Narzissen blühen, die __ Pieper 'lärmen' wie verrückt
und wir haben Sonne und 10°C.... so lässt es sich aushalten 
Im Teich geht's auch schon richtig rund.... die ersten Fische betteln schon um Futter,
der erste, erstaunlich wohlgenährte Frosch nimmt schon Sonnenbäder
und unsere Teichpolizei zeigt mir auch schon die 'Drachenkämme' 
Jetzt nur keine Rückfälle bitte.....


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Apr. 2016)

moin zusammen,
am WE mal einen TWW im 600er, wo es keine Fische hat,
nur ordentlich viel __ Schnecken, durchgeführt. Da war das Wasser
doch recht 'jicks', die Pumpen sind über'n Winter ja immer aus.
Klappte ausgesprochen gut, bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal gecheckt
ob und wieviel Mulm am Grund war.... was soll ich sagen, so gut wie gar nichts.
Die Seerosen haben wir dann auch gleich mit Düngekegeln bestückt, wollen
hoffen dass die 'Zwerge' wieder so schön blühen wie in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Apr. 2016)

moin zusammen,
gestern die ersten Schwalben __ fliegen sehen und prompt auch die ersten Kaulquappen im Teich,
Laichschnüre gab es seit 2 Wochen en masse.
 

Und jede Menge Kindel an den Krebsscheren, klasse!
Im Herbst werden wir wohl wieder einige von den Riesen' rausholen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Apr. 2016)

.... it is this time of the year....


----------



## Springmaus (27. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
schön das endlich wieder was los ist im Teich!
LD. Doris


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juli 2016)

... klarer Fall totaler Selbstüberschätzung!

 

Wir haben 2 junge Ringelnattern im Teich, bisher kriegen sie höchstens mal 'ne kleine Libelle. Sind jetzt so bleistiftdick und ca. 25 - 30 cm lang....


----------



## troll20 (17. Juli 2016)

Das kommt mir doch bekannt vor https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/20160708_105517-jpg.168331/


----------



## ChristinaDingens (20. Juli 2016)

Du machst tolle Fotos und dein Teichanlage finde ich wirklich schön angelegt. Du scheinst ein Händchen dafür zu haben. Die Krebsscheren sind ja gewaltig.
Es hat Spaß gemacht hier zu gucken.


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Juli 2016)

Ganz lieben Dank Christina!
Heute haben sich 2 ganz mutige __ Shubunkin in den 'Fischturm' gewagt,
wow..... was ist das denn für eine Welt!


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Aug. 2016)

... heute wagte sich sogar einer unserer Teichfrösche in den Fischturm 
 

Ich habe nicht schlecht gestaunt......


----------



## toschbaer (8. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Eva- Maria,
und wie ist das Wetter
LG
auch an Harald

Friedhelm


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Aug. 2016)

moin Friedhelm,
hoffe es ist alles gut bei Dir & der family,
für uns perfektes Sommerwetter....
sonnig, ca. 22°C, ab und an mal ein Schauer, fast immer eine kühle Brise,
wir brauchen nicht mehr 
Der Garten blüht, dass es nur so eine Freude ist,
Tomaten und anderes Gemüse lassen wir uns schmecken.
Wenn Du Deine Tochter mal in Lbg. besuchst, würden wir uns freuen,
wenn Du hier auf 'nen Kaffee reinschaust.


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Aug. 2016)

moin zusammen,
gestern auf dem 'Pflanzenmarkt Kiekeberg' gewesen....
der Garten ist gesteckt voll, aber für den Teich eine Schönheit gefunden,
eine '__ Almost Black'.
Sie wurde dann abends auch gleich in einen 'Seeroseneimer' eingesetzt und nun darf sie wachsen.
Eigene Blüten dann also frühestens im nächsten Jahr....


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Sep. 2016)

moin zusammen,
den 600er Teich am WE mal 'ausgemistet',
es wurde langsam doch recht eng darin.
__ Hechtkraut, jede Menge, eine regelrechte Matte von 10 - 15 cm Stärke,
ineinander verschlungenes Wurzelwerk 'rausgeschnitten', was für eine Plackerei....
jetzt schaut dieser kleine Teich, der uns als 'Pflanzenfilter' dient, wieder richtig gut aus
und das Spiel kann von neuem beginnen..... die beiden Zwergrosen haben auch wieder
ein wenig mehr Platz, wollen wir hoffen, dass sie im nächsten Jahr wieder richtig schön blühen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Sep. 2016)

... der Fischturm wird in diesem Jahr sehr gut angenommen,
gestern Abend waren es dann gleich 4, die sich tummelten..


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Okt. 2016)

moin zusammen,
bei herrlichstem Herbstwetter gestern eine Menge im Garten geschafft.
Dabei 'flitzte' mir dieser kleine __ Teichmolch, so 5 - 7 cm lang, vor die Füße....
augenscheinlich auf der Suche nach einem Winterquartier, davon können wir ja GsD
einige bieten...


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Jan. 2017)

Moin zusammen,
neues Jahr..... neues Teichglück....
derzeit ruht alles, ordentlich verschneit und befroren... und der olle 'Fischgeier' dreht hungrig seine Runden 
   

Euch allen eine schön sonnige, knackig kalte Winterwoche!


----------



## Ida17 (19. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Eva-Maria,

Dein Teich ist Dir und Deinem Mann richtig gut gelungen, einfach spitze! Bei den schönen Bildern juckt es mir in den Fingern sofort den Spaten zu schwingen und wieder zu buddeln! Halte uns bitte weiter auf dem Laufenden für 2017!


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Jan. 2017)

Vielen Dank Ida,
solch' ein liebes Kompliment geht runter wie Öl!
Ich verspreche... es wird auch in diesem Jahr 'ne Menge Bilder geben....
In diesem Sinne.... gehen wir's doch einfach an..... frisch, fromm, fröhlich, frei


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Feb. 2017)

Moin zusammen,
so schaute es vorgestern noch auf den Teichen aus.... jetzt ist das Eis geschmolzen,
aber bei der 'Kühle' immer noch zu kalt für irgendwelche Aktivitäten seitens der Fische...


----------



## Rickert545 (25. Feb. 2017)

Hey Eva-Maria,

Geiles Projekt! Euer Teich kann sich wirklich sehen lassen. Gute Arbeit, weiter so, gerne mehr!

LG Rickert.


----------



## marcus18488 (26. Feb. 2017)

Bei mir sieht es auch noch nicht besser aus


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Feb. 2017)

Danke Rickert,
gebe ich an meinen GöGa weiter, er war der 'Vorarbeiter',
ich nur der 'Hifi' 
Erfreuen tun wir uns beide jedes Jahr an unserer Anlage.....


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Apr. 2017)

Moin zusammen,
so langsam geht's los.... oder sollte ich sagen  GING  es los?
-5°C letzte Nacht, brauchen wir nicht mehr, aber wer fragt uns schon!
Die Hochstammrosen in ihren Kübeln kriegten jedenfalls jede eine Nachtdecke übergeworfen,
war wohl auch gut so, heute früh alle befroren!
Am Ostermontag, man hat ja auch nichts besseres zu tun, haben wir uns dann mal um unsere 'Seerose' Texas Dawn gekümmert.
Die war nämlich aus ihrem angestammten Eimer einfach rausgewachsen und hatte am Teichgrund ein ordentliches Rhizom gebildet,
so 8 - 10 cm im Durchmesser....
also den ganzen Eimer hochgeholt, nur gut, dass wir diese Nylonschnur in weiser Voraussicht angebracht hatten
 

dabei leider das Rhizom auseinandergebrochen, macht aber nichts
 

das zweite Stück ebenfalls vorsichtig hochgeholt, quasi vom Teichgrund losgelöst mit der Harke, klappt wunderbar,
das Zuviel an Wurzel auf dem Kompost entsorgt
 

den ganzen Eimer geleert, den überflüssigen Schmodder auch schön auf den Kompost verteilt,
 

die beiden Rhizomteile neu in Kies eingesetzt, gleich einen Düngekegel dazu.... und den Eimer wieder im Teich versenkt,
schauen wir mal was die Texas Dawn dann dieses Jahr dazu meint...... kann sein, dass der eine oder andere von Euch jetzt
die Hände über'm Kopp zusammenschlägt und meint, dass wir es falsch gemacht haben.... wird sich zeigen, ich halte diese
Seerose für sehr robust und wir warten ab.... war das erste Mal in 8 Jahren, dass solch' eine Aktion überhaupt von Nöten war,
die Texas Dawn ist eine mittelwüchsige Seerose und hat uns die letzten Jahre mit den schönsten Blüten glücklich gemacht
 

Die Blüte im vergangenen Jahr waren ca. 10 Blüten, eine schöner als die nächste....
 

Drücken wir uns die Daumen, dass diese Eiseskälte bald Geschichte ist und wir endlich in den wärmeren Frühling durchstarten können!


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Mai 2017)

Moin zusammen,
vor 4 Wochen schaute es so aus
 

und seit gestern so...
 

Hunderte kleiner Erdkröten zappeln durch den Teich, bin mal gespannt wie viele davon auch groß werden...
Euch allen einen schönen 1. Mai!


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Mai 2017)

Moin zusammen,
heute, in allerschönstem Sonnenwetter, sammelten sich Hunderte Erdkröten-Quappen
im warmen Flachwasserbereich....


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Mai 2017)

Ich freu mich für dich.
Bei mir hat nicht  ein Ei überlebt.
Ich denke mal die __ Molche haben zu viel hunger gehabt oder was liebt noch den Laich?


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Juni 2017)

Moin zusammen,
die Quappen wurden deutlich dezimiert, schade!
Aber es hat schon noch welche, die sich teilweise gut verstecken....
Den 'fish-tower' noch nicht ganz aufgestellt, musste Jonny II doch gleich nachschauen,
was sich da Neues im Revier getan hatte 
 

Über dieses blühende Geranium so direkt am Teich freue ich mich besonders.
 

In Kombi mit den __ Iris wunderschön
 
Euch allen ein schönes Pfingstfest!


----------



## ina1912 (3. Juni 2017)

Eva-Maria, die __ Iris sieht ja hammermäßig aus! Wie heißt die und wo kann man die haben? Und der __ Storchschnabel,  haste von dem auch einen Namen? Die beide zusammen stelle ich mir sensationell vor..

Lg ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo Ina,
sorry... leider nicht. Die __ Iris habe ich vor 2 Jahren günstig beim Discounter gekauft,
im letzten Jahr blühte sie lange nicht so schön..... sollte ich sie im Herbst wieder beim Discounter finden,
sage ich Dir umgehend Bescheid. Okay?


----------



## ina1912 (4. Juni 2017)

Na klar, das wäre super!


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Juli 2017)

Moin zusammen,
die Wildkamera hat ihn abgelichtet.
Gestern morgen wollte er es versuchen..... dammisches Vieh!


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Aug. 2017)

Moin zusammen,
also... ich soll Euch ausrichten.... es wird Sommer... mindestens für 2 Tage!
Das meint auch einer der Teichfrösche... heute im Fischturm!
Es wird Sommer....
 

.... oder vielleicht doch nicht... zumindest nicht so wirklich...
 

Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Okt. 2017)

moin zusammen,
rund um den Teich mal das trockene Laub zusammengesammelt....
und schwupps, springt mir doch glatt dieser Zwerg in die Hand!
So ca. 8cm lang und verdammt schnell...
.


----------



## Digicat (5. Okt. 2017)

Süß ... Eva-Maria.

__ Molche sind auch in der Landtracht hübsch.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Nov. 2017)

Moin zusammen,
GöGa... vor dem Winter noch fix ein Pumpenhaus gebaut....
wo die gesamte Elektrik für den Teich trocken und gut zugreifbar untergebracht ist.
Ein entsprechend kleines Hufeisen muss ich noch besorgen!


----------



## Ida17 (23. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Eva-Maria,
das ist ja super süß, kann man bei Euch bestellen?


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Nov. 2017)

na klar Ida, GöGa baut solche Häuser auch schon mal für andere.
Schick' mir doch eine pn, dann sehen wir weiter.....


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Dez. 2017)

... und zack... ist Winter und nicht nur Weichnachtszeit....
das Pumpenhaus tief verschneit.... binnen Stunden
 

... und auch die Weihnachtsdeko kriegte eine schicke Haube
 

Hoffen wir mal, dass es hübsch bleibt...
hübsch straßensicher!


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Apr. 2018)

Moin zusammen,
endlich, endlich.... der Frühling ist endlich auch hier angekommen!
Und im Teich geht's richtig zur Sache....
Sarasa & __ Shubunkin sind aufgetaucht, ganz verdutzt, dass es oben schon schön warm ist.
Die Erdkröten machen rum auf Deubel komm raus und wer noch kein Weibchen abgekriegt hat bisher,
gibt Konzerte, um die Mädels zu becircen.....
und so'n ganzen lüttschen __ Teichfrosch zeigte es heute auch, 2.5 cm nur groß....
GöGa wird morgen die Pumpen anschmeißen, damit das Wasser wieder klar wird.....


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2018)

Ja ja die lieben Froschis
  
Zählt der rechte schon zu den Baumfröschen oder bleibt es noch ein __ Teichfrosch


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Apr. 2018)

Moin zusammen,
es hat uns der Teufel geritten,
wir bauen um....  am Teich!
Wir hatten einfach keine Lust mehr auf Rasen mähen um zig Kurven....
nun kriegen wir ein Teichdeck, wo wir abends ganz bequem sitzen können und den Teich beobachten...
momentan schaut es so aus...


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Apr. 2018)

Nun bin ich aber gespannt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Apr. 2018)

... dieses WE 'ne Menge geschafft. Eine Stufe rückgebaut, die zweite komplett abgebaut,
weiteres Pflaster sortiert..... die neue Kante gesetzt, Leerrohr verlegt, man weiß ja nie!!
Ein weiteres Rohr für den Wasserablauf des neuen Decks durch die Hecke getrieben, Schwerstarbeit.
Wir möchten ja, dass, wenn es mal richtig gießt, das Wasser nicht zusätzlich vom Deck in den Teich läuft,
sondern dann im Garten, im Hangbeet, versickert. Bilder habe ich gemacht, leider kann ich sie gerade nicht
auf den Rechner laden, das Bildprogramm spinnt! Darum kümmere ich mich morgen, dann kann ich zeigen,
was wir geschafft haben.


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Apr. 2018)

moin zusammen,
hier jetzt die Bilder.... das Programm arbeitet wieder 
über'n Teich geschaut... von links nach rechts, hier sieht man im Hintergrund die oberste Stufe, die wir um knapp einen halben Meter rückgebaut haben, damit das 'Teichdeck, welches sich davor anschließt, mehr Fläche hat
 

das ist die rechte Seite des neuen 'Teichdecks, wo wir die oberste Treppenstufe ebenfalls rausgenommen haben und sie in die Fläche des Decks mit aufnehmen,
das orange Rohr wird als Wasserablauf dienen, sollte es mal zu Sturzregen kommen, wird natürlich noch eingekürzt, mit einem Metallablauf versehen und dann bündig mit dem Pflaster abschließen
 

die zweite Stufe von oben haben wir deutlich vergrößert wie man gut sehen kann, jetzt kann da auch mal eine Leiter sicher stehen, wenn die 'Laguna' eines Rückschnitts oder des Ausputzens bedarf!
 

Von oben runtergeschaut.. sieht es dann so aus..
 

Ich werde bei Baufortschritt weiter berichten...


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Apr. 2018)

Stand gestern Abend.... es geht voran!


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Mai 2018)

Moin zusammen,
es ist soweit vollbracht.
Es muss noch abgerüttelt und gesandet werden....


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (2. Mai 2018)

Super geworden.


----------



## Ida17 (2. Mai 2018)

Richtig schön habt Ihr es, pünktlich zum warmen Wetter


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2018)

Eine Wohlfühloase .... lädt richtig zum entspannen ein. Sehr schön ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Mai 2018)

Vielen lieben Dank für Eure Komplimente!
Ich werde final noch ein Bild zeigen, wenn gesandet, abgerüttelt,
mit entsprechenden Kübeln dekoriert....


----------



## ina1912 (2. Mai 2018)

hihi  Blumenkübel war auch mein zweiter Gedanke beim Blick auf die jungfräuliche Terrasse 

lg Ina


----------



## DbSam (2. Mai 2018)

ina1912 schrieb:


> hihi Blumenkübel war auch mein zweiter Gedanke


Kenne ich von meiner Frau ...
Und wenn all die Dinger dann herum stehen, dann ist die Terrasse plötzlich zu klein und man tanzt zwischen den Töpfen hindurch ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ina1912 (2. Mai 2018)

ja  aber dafür ist doch eine terrasse da!


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2018)

zum tanzen ... 

LG
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Mai 2018)

Ina,
wird noch... aber erst muss GöGa das Teichdeck ganz fertigstellen.....
ich habe __ Hortensien, Agapanthen, Limette, Leuchtturm im Sinn.... dauert halt noch ein Weilchen...


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Mai 2018)

.. vom Teichdeck aus schauen wir auch auf den größeren der beiden Pflanzenfilter..... momentan blüht es dort herrlich


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Mai 2018)

Moin zusammen,
da wir vorläufig weder abrütteln noch sanden können,
habe ich den neuen 'Sitzplatz' kurzerhand bestückt....
und wir haben den Sonntag schon sehr angenehm verbracht!


----------



## Ida17 (14. Mai 2018)

Das nenn ich mal Tiefenentspannung!


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Mai 2018)

... und zu guter letzt haben wir jetzt noch solch einen 'Sprudler' aufgestellt....
 

eine neue Clematis, die 'Louise Jensen' an den Rosenbogen gesetzt, hoffe mal, dass ihr die sonnige Lage behagt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Mai 2018)

Moin zusammen,
bei diesem herrlichen Wetter sind die __ Libellen unterwegs, dass es nur so schnackelt!
Hier habe ich für Euch:
weibliche, junge __ Plattbauch
männliche Plattbauch
tja..... und diese Schönheit ist keine Libelle, eher ein Falter schätze ich mal, wer kann mir helfen?
     

Die Libellenbilder dürfen gern für unser Lexikon genommen werden, falls Bedarf besteht.


----------



## Thundergirl (27. Mai 2018)

Hallo Eva-Maria,

schöne Bilder. Das letzte könnte die Blauflügel-Prachtlibelle sein.


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Mai 2018)

hallo Nicole,
super, danke! Hätte ich nie und nimmer bei den __ Libellen gesucht,
habe sie schon häufiger an Flussläufen beobachtet.....


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Aug. 2018)

Moin zusammen,
ein echter Härtetest ist dieser Sommer für unsere Teiche allemal.
Unseren Fischen geht es sehr gut, wir schauen tgl. nach ihnen... Bild von vorgestern.
.


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Apr. 2019)

Moin zusammen,
der Winter dürfte wohl langsam durch sein, auch wenn es hier nachts doch noch mal friert, gestern Nacht -3°C.
Fische sind soweit alle aufgetaucht, alles gut.
Erste Blümis geben Farbe...


----------



## Peter_W (2. Apr. 2019)

moin Eva-Maria und auch Harald,

bin aufgrund Deines heutigen Beitrages überhaupt erst auf diesen Thread gestoßen.
Habe mir die Zeit (denke, gute drei Stunden waren es unter dem Strich) genommen und diesen nun von Seite 1 bis zum Ende gelesen.

Sehr interessant und sehr schön !

Auch wenn sich da auf ca. Seite 41 vorübergehend ein paar Misstöne eingeschlichen haben wg. des EMS-Themas, so ist Euer Thread insgesamt ein phantastisches Beispiel einer gelungenen Dokumentation. Nachvollziehbar und sehr gut bebildert !

Ich bin wirklich beeindruckt !

Gruß Peter


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Apr. 2019)

Moin Peter,
da danken wir Dir ganz herzlich für Dein tolles Kompliment!
Es freut uns, dass Dir unser thread gut gefällt, dann hat sich unsere Mühe ja gelohnt!
Und solltest Du mal hier oben auf der Drehe sein, Lüneburger Heide,
bist Du uns herzlich willkommen... und kannst Dir 'unsere Pfütze' gern mal live und in Farbe anschauen


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Apr. 2019)

Moin zusammen,
die Pumpen angeschmissen, das alte Laub abgeschnitten und abgefischt heute,
es machte richtig Spaß. Die Fische alle okay soweit..... neugierig kamen sie gucken,
was ich da so trieb..... und dann hörte ich sie.... die __ Frösche!
 

Die __ Sumpfdotterblume strahlt regelrecht
 

unter'm Wasserfall muss man ganz schön kämpfen
 

Euch allen eine schöne Woche!


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Apr. 2019)

Moin zusammen,
nachdem vor 3 - 4 Wochen die Erdkröten ihr melodisches 'Liebesgequäke' ertönen ließen,
hat es jetzt tausende von Kaulquappen im Teich, schön!
 

Jetzt haben die __ Frösche begonnen.... deutlich lauter und schriller als die Erdkröten..
wir sind gespannt was uns da an laich ins Haus steht... bzw. in den Teich!


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juni 2019)

Moin zusammen,
die Erdkröten-Quappen sind richtig groß, die Froschquappen deutlich kleiner.
Fisch-Minis haben wir auch schon gesichtet.... und des Nachbar's Kater hat eine __ Ringelnatter
im Garten erwischt, die grade von uns rübermachte!!!
Speziell für Anja: das sind die Rhodis, wie sie dieses Jahr blühen, 3,50 - 4 m hoch!


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Juni 2019)

... gestern gesehen, der __ Wollziest verblüht bereits


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Juli 2019)

moin zusammen,
2016 setzten wir eine schicke Seerose ein, '__ Almost Black'.
Keine Blüte, nicht eine einzige, einige Blätter... das war's in 2017, 2018.
Im stillen hatte ich ihr gedroht, dass sie rausfliegt, wenn sie sich nicht endlich etwas Mühe gibt... und siehe da!!!
Endlich eine Blüte! Allerdings von der Farbe deutlich heller, als die, welche man mir zeigte, als ich die Seerose kaufte,
die war nämlich wirklich tief-, tief-dunkelrot, fast brombeerfarben.
Selbstverständlich steht sie in einem 'gelöcherten' Eimer, und klaro.. hat sie auch Düngekugeln gekriegt, gleich 3 Stück dieses Frühjahr.
Unser Teichwasser ist Brunnenwasser, es wächst alles sehr gut. Ab und an gibt es 'EM'. Dieses Jahr aber noch nicht.
Also, woran kann es liegen, dass sie farblich eben nicht 'almost black' ist?
Wer hat eine Erklärung für mich?


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Aug. 2019)

... so manchen WE-Nachmittag schon am Teich gesessen, die Kamera im Anschlag,
auf __ Libellen wartend....
Festgestellt, dass es in diesem Jahr deutlich weniger Libellen hat,
die '__ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer' habe ich gerade 1x gesehen.
Dafür flog mir dieses Pärchen vor die Linse und ich freue mich, dass ich es 'einfangen' konnte!


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Dez. 2019)

Wie versprochen,
hier die verschiedenen Mohnsorten,
viel Freude damit, liebe Ida!


----------



## Ida17 (24. Dez. 2019)

Der Wahnsinn, Eva-Maria!
Vielen lieben Dank, ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen sanften Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Apr. 2020)

... und eh' man sich versieht.. ist schon fast wieder ein halbes Jahr vorbei...
Gestern ... zu Hunderten in der Flachwasserzone: Erdkröten-Quappen


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Apr. 2020)

Moin zusammen,
der Teich lässt sich insgesamt gut an in diesem Jahr, meine EM-Kuren zahlen sich augenscheinlich aus.
Die Fische sind agil & fröhlich, den UW-Dschungel mussten wir bereits etwas lichten.
__ Shubunkin & Sarasa schauen klasse aus
    

... und die langjährige Teichpolizei ist auch richtig fit!


----------



## Ida17 (29. Apr. 2020)

Richtig schick, die Jungs im Dienst 
Deine Mohnsamen und __ Stockrosen keimen bereits, ich freu mich schon aufs Einpflanzen


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Apr. 2020)

... den kleineren der beiden 'Pflanzenfilter' haben wir uns auch mal vorgenommen,
Dunnerkiel... einen ca. 30 cm dicker Wurzelwust von Wasserpflanzen haben wir ausgehoben.
Pflanzen geteilt, verkleinert, vieles an den Nachbarn abgegeben, der sich gerade einen Pflanzenteich anlegt,
und natürlich auch selber wieder was eingesetzt... es war 'ne ordentlich schweißtreibende Geschichte..
Ausgangssituation
 

mit Hebel und Spaten vorsichtig zugange, die Schale soll ja heile bleiben
 

dann konnten wir mit vereinten Kräften endlich die 'Matte' raushieven
 

Ordentlich gestunken hat das Zeug!
DAS  war der Inhalt der 250l-Teichschale
 

... sauber gemacht, Wasser aus dem großen Teich einlaufen lassen und neu bepflanzt
  

Paar kleine Posthörner mit eingesetzt, klitzekleine Turmdeckel waren noch drin...


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Apr. 2020)

... wie schön Ida!!
An den Mohnsamen wirst Du hoffentlich noch dieses Jahr Deine helle Freude haben!


----------



## Ida17 (29. Apr. 2020)

Ei, da habt Ihr ja ein wahres Monstrum an Wurzelware herausgescheppt!
Und die Belohnung: glasklares Wasser und wieder Platz für die Pflanzen. 
Ich bin gespannt, wie sich der __ Mohn entwickelt. Deine Pflanzen sind ja ein Traum!


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Mai 2020)

moin zusammen,
am WE war Privatkonzert 
Welch' einen Höllenlärm  NUR  3  __ Frösche machen können
Schade, kurzes Video kann ich leider nicht einfügen :-(


----------



## Haggard (11. Mai 2020)

Meine beiden Fröschis sind auch nicht ohne


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Mai 2020)

... und die ersten __ Libellen gerieten mir auch vor die Linse

 

 

Seit gestern schauen hier die Eisheiligen vorbei... kalt, stürmisch, regnerisch.
Froschkonzerte sind erst einmal vorbei


----------



## troll20 (12. Mai 2020)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Froschkonzerte sind erst einmal vorbei


Schön wäre es, die halten sich anscheinend damit und mit der anderen Sache  warm.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Juni 2020)

Moin zusammen,
möchte mal wieder unsere 'Teichpolizei' zeigen,
leben nun schon seit vielen Jahren bei uns!
Jonny & Butch
 

Jonny folgt mir immer getreulich um den Teich,
wenn ich fotografiere 
 

Könnt' mich grad' kringeln..... der ist immer 'auf Patrouille'

Gestern dann auch noch eine Speer-Azurjungfer einfangen können....
noch sind nicht wirklich viele __ Libellen hier unterwegs.
 

Die hunderte und aber hunderte __ Kröten-Quappen.... zack, waren sie verschwunden.
Dafür haben wir jetzt gaaaanz kleine Frosch-Quappen.
Mal schauen, wie viele davon groß werden.... wie gesagt Jonny & Butch... die Teichpolizei!


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Juni 2020)

... das möchte ich auch gern noch zeigen,
häufig kommen die __ Pieper an den Teich, um Wasser zu schöpfen oder auch mal um zu baden!
Hier eine junge Amsel ... die genau aufpasste was ich da tat
 

... und der Mauerpfeffer, den wir überall im garten haben, herrlich leuchtend gelb,
hat sich jetzt auch an der Teichkante versamt, gefällt mir besonders gut
 

Euch allen noch eine schöne Woche, hoffen wir mal, dass es nicht zu heiß wird!


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Apr. 2021)

Moin zusammen,
auf in eine neue Saison.... nachdem es diese Woche schon mal einige Tage an die 20°C hatte, waren die Erdkröten schwer aktiv...
der Laich wird vehement verteidigt! Ich wollte doch nur ein paar Fotos machen


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Dez. 2021)

Moin zusammen,
heute Nacht, Harald stand zufällig am Teich, stieg dieses 'Ding' vom Teichgrund auf, war komplett weiß, ist mittlerweile grün.
Größe einer kleinen Mirabelle - ist aber keine Mirabelle....
Kann uns irgend jemand weiterhelfen und weiß, um was es sich handelt?
Schönen 4. Advent euch allen!


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Eva-Maria.
Was das ist weiß ich leider nicht.
Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das jetzt *nichts* mit dem Nöck zu tun hat.


schönen 4. Advent


----------



## troll20 (19. Dez. 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> dass das jetzt *nichts* mit dem Nöck zu tun hat


Sicher?
Eventuell der Nachwuchs in Eiform?
Oder war doch nur Jan Bond bei euch zu Besuch und hat seine __ Olive im Teich versteckt 
Oder sind das die neuen  nachwachsenden Christbaumkugeln.

Auf jeden Fall weiß ich es nicht.
Aber eins weiß ich,  ich wünsche euch einen schönen 4. Advent


----------



## Knipser (19. Dez. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Eventuell der Nachwuchs in Eiform?
> Oder war doch nur Jan Bond bei euch zu Besuch und hat seine __ Olive im Teich versteckt
> Oder sind das die neuen  nachwachsenden Christbaumkugeln.
> ...


Hallo Rene, wünschen wir Dir auch, danke


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Dez. 2021)

Sorry, aber das war kein Scherz... meine Frage war ernst gemeint.
Hat irgendwer eine Idee, um was es sich handeln könnte?


----------



## troll20 (22. Dez. 2021)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das war kein Scherz... meine Frage war ernst gemeint.
> Hat irgendwer eine Idee, um was es sich handeln könnte?


Sorry, ist auch nicht so rüber gekommen. Wie klein/ groß ist den das Teil? Hast du es aus dem Wasser geholt (wenn, welche tiefe) oder schwimmt es an der Oberfläche? Hat es eher eine feste konsistent oder mehr schmierig, schleimig oder was auch immer?
Gibt es seit dem Foto erstellen, irgendwelche Veränderungen?


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Dez. 2021)

Wie ich im Eingangspost schrieb:
Harald stand spät abends zufällig am Teich, da stieg dieses 'Ding' vom Teichgrund auf, (Teichgrund liegt bei 1,80m) war komplett weiß, ist mittlerweile grün.
 Größe einer kleinen Mirabelle - ist aber keine Mirabelle....

Bis dato keine Veränderung zu sehen, Konsistenz eher die einer reifen Mirabelle, also keinesfalls hart..... 
Wir haben 'es' noch in einem größeren Glas mit Schraubdeckel, natürlich mit Teichwasser gefüllt, frostfrei auf dem Terrassentisch stehen.... aber da tut sich nichts...


----------



## Knipser (22. Dez. 2021)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Wie ich im Eingangspost schrieb:
> Harald stand spät abends zufällig am Teich, da stieg dieses 'Ding' vom Teichgrund auf, (Teichgrund liegt bei 1,80m) war komplett weiß, ist mittlerweile grün.
> Größe einer kleinen Mirabelle - ist aber keine Mirabelle....
> 
> ...


Hallo Evi!
Mach doch bitte ein Bild, Bilder haben doch mehr Aussage. willi


----------



## PeBo (22. Dez. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Mach doch bitte ein Bild, Bilder haben doch mehr Aussage. willi


Hallo Willi, ein aussagekräftiges Bild hatte Eva-Maria doch schon eingestellt. Hier nochmals:







Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (22. Dez. 2021)

Da bleibt ja nicht mehr viel Auswahl, wenn du mit Mirabellen drohst 








						Teichpflaume – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Knipser (22. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Peter!
War da nicht schon wieder was Neues? Das alte Bild sagt mir nichts. Willi


----------



## PeBo (22. Dez. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Peter!
> War da nicht schon wieder was Neues? Das alte Bild sagt mir nichts. Willi


Hallo Willi, blättere doch einfach eine Seite zurück und sieh selbst.


----------



## Knipser (22. Dez. 2021)

Hallo!
Ich kann auf diese Bilder keine Antwort geben. Wissen tut es hier auch keiner - alles Andere sind Spekulationen. Willi


----------



## PeBo (22. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Willi, René hat es doch schon aufgeklärt. Es ist eine Teichpflaume!


----------



## Knipser (22. Dez. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Willi, René hat es doch schon aufgeklärt. Es ist eine Teichpflaume!


Hallo Peter!
Die Pflaumen kenne ich zu Genüge, sind aber schlecht genießbar - sind mir zu wässerig. Willi


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Dez. 2021)

Moin Rene,
erst einmal vielen Dank für den Wiki-link zu 'Teichpflaume'..... ich bin gerade richtig erstaunt!
Werde mal mit Harald drüber sprechen..... und dann schauen wir mal, wie sich dieses 'Ding' weiter entwickelt.
Ich werde berichten!


----------



## mitch (23. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Eva-Maria,

wenn du noch deine Wuffs hast, lass sie bitte nicht vom Teichwasser trinken

Blaualgenvergiftung beim Hund - das kann lebensbedrohlich sein


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Dez. 2022)

Da ist doch glatt schon wieder ein Jahr vergangen... Himmel, die Zeit rennt!
Die Teichpflaume ging kaputt, ich habe sie dann entsorgt. Seither nie wieder gesehen.
Diesen Sommer hatte wir viel Spaß an unserem Teich, Mengen von __ Libellen, herrlich anzuschauen! 
Die Anlage insgesamt läuft gut, Harald hat nochmals ordentlich Solarmodule aufgerüstet, alles was im Garten Strom benötigt,
läuft darüber..... und weitere Geräte im Haus! Ich wünsche eine schöne Adventszeit und ein fröhliches Weihnachtsfest.
Kommt gesund ins Jahr 2023 und lasst uns hoffen, dass das nächste Jahr wieder Frieden bringt bei unseren Nachbarn!
Herzlich Eva-Maria


----------



## Digicat (7. Dez. 2022)

Danke ... Dir/Euch auch eine schöne Adventzeit und fröhliche Weihnachten 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## moritz_hauser (13. Dez. 2022)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Da ist doch glatt schon wieder ein Jahr vergangen... Himmel, die Zeit rennt!
> Die Teichpflaume ging kaputt, ich habe sie dann entsorgt. Seither nie wieder gesehen.
> Diesen Sommer hatte wir viel Spaß an unserem Teich, Mengen von __ Libellen, herrlich anzuschauen!
> Die Anlage insgesamt läuft gut, Harald hat nochmals ordentlich Solarmodule aufgerüstet, alles was im Garten Strom benötigt,
> ...


Das freut mich sehr für euch. Solarpanels habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Aber ich glaube, die werden nicht mehr subventioniert oder? Vielleicht wird das mal wieder. Dann überlege ich es mir nochmal. Na aufjedenfall wünsche ich euch auch ein fröhliches Fest.


----------

